# BOINCers Gone Bonkers 23 - November 5th - November 8th 2012 *OVER*



## slapstick01

Awesome!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

got my 7970 just in time to prime it and get some work under its belt.


----------



## gamer11200

Promote the event in your signature using the code in the OP.

Note the special prize everyone!
Quote:


> ---REFERRAL PRIZE--- (Given to the member with the most referrals with the condition that the member earns at least 2,000 credits)
> ($10) - FTL: Faster Than Light on Steam- Donated by *gamer11200*


----------



## funfortehfun

Woot! This is going to be so awesome!

Two questions before I go sleep,

a) Is CPUID the computer ID?

b) How do I make the shared resource on a project 100%? I'm not going to be running both at the same time, but rather I'm testing out different projects and their PPD at 100% but I want to keep my projects without having to re-add them.


----------



## gamer11200

BREAKING NEWS!!!

Admin has approved my request for prizes!
($250) - AMD Radeon HD 7870 graphics card
($250) - Nvidia GTX660 graphics card
($100) - Ducky Keyboard
($100) - Ducky Keyboard

Please note that the graphics cards are special prizes!


----------



## funfortehfun

^JEEZUS


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> ^JEEZUS


Understatement. Admin is a very generous man!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfortehfun*
> 
> Woot! This is going to be so awesome!
> Two questions before I go sleep,
> a) Is CPUID the computer ID?
> b) How do I make the shared resource on a project 100%? I'm not going to be running both at the same time, but rather I'm testing out different projects and their PPD at 100% but I want to keep my projects without having to re-add them.


a) CPUID is short for Cross Project Identifier. Search your username on BOINCstats.com and you will find a CPUID associated with that account (you may have multiple accounts, with a CPUID for each...this happens from time to time. I have 5)
b) Just suspend all of the other applications in BOINC manager.


----------



## granno21

I believe this is my 12th BGB! I can't believe its only been 1 year of crunching for team OCN








Heres to another 12 BGB


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> I believe this is my 12th BGB! I can't believe its only been 1 year of crunching for team OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres to another 12 BGB












I may have some more news to share with you guys soon! (Yes, there is more. Take a breather for now!)


----------



## slapstick01

How dare you build the suspense like that.


----------



## DarkRyder

thats what i'm saying!!!


----------



## gamer11200

By soon, I mean probably by end of this week.









I must say, when I originally mapped this thing out, I was not expecting it to be built up this big. Look at how many prizes have been donated so far! There is 13 days and 22 minutes remaining until the event, and we already have 7 members signed up. I can see, with the right amount of exposure, this event bringing in 150+ members by the time it starts without much issue.


----------



## Krusher33

I have been interested but don't know where the start. My 6970 is not available as it is folding for [email protected] TC. I might do 4 cores on my 1055T, or an old dual core AMD lappy, or an Athlon II dual core.


----------



## steelrain33

be very afraid darkryder I have been building crunching farms based off of blade server designs that will be ready by bonkers 23rd.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelrain33*
> 
> be very afraid darkryder I have been building crunching farms based off of blade server designs that will be ready by bonkers 23rd.


ME TOO! Been making a farm based on Intel Celeron and Pentium 4 boards... I will wipe out all those blades easy!

BWAAAAHAHAHAhahahaha!


----------



## GingerJohn

Holy chocolate fig cakes!









Good idea on the special prizes, they might actually get used for BOINCing this way. Are any of the prizes conditional on us getting the 10B?

Thanks to Admin for donating the prizes and a big thank you to Gamer for organising this event. You rock.









Oh, and I'm in.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelrain33*
> 
> be very afraid darkryder I have been building crunching farms based off of blade server designs that will be ready by bonkers 23rd.


and you are? lol
whats you boinc name?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelrain33*
> 
> be very afraid darkryder I have been building crunching farms based off of blade server designs that will be ready by bonkers 23rd.


hope those blades have alot of gpus cause cpus dont make alot of points.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Signed up~
'tis crunchy time!
Too bad I'm 15mil short of the special prize requirement







Oh well, I got lucky enough this time around as it is; good luck battling for the special(twinkle twinkle, sparkle sparkle) prizes, folks


----------



## deegon

I'm in. . . .







and yes does this require the 10 Billion mile stone to unlock some of the prizes?

steelrain33? Who is this masked man woman person?


----------



## granno21

Winning a special prize would certainly boost my output


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Awwwww, I was getting all excited about the special prizes. . . . . until I saw the 25 Million points requirement







It's going to take me another month to get there! Great prizes though


----------



## steelrain33

just messing around there is no way to catch dark. But yeah I am working on a gpu farm.


----------



## Starbomba

Wow, what a coincidence, this is my 24th BGB (if we count the "beta" run) and we're reaching 10 billion pts. It's been one hell of a ride, now that i think about it, but it has been fun. You all are an awesome team.

I'm definitely in


----------



## magic8192

Just signed up. Didn't notice all the hoopla. Dang, we better start max points right now if we are going to make it!!


----------



## GingerJohn

To all those who don't have the points for the special prizes, you have ~21 days (~25 to the end of the event). Even if you started at zero that is _only_ 1.2M points per day, a decently clocked 7950 can manage that on DiRT.

Hyoketsu, that is only 15M in 21 days, get some DiRT or Donate action going on that 6870.

You can do it! Get crunching!

Edit: I just realised that I read 7870 as 7*9*70, I was thinking that was almost too awesome a prize to give away. It also costs a little more than $250.

Don't get me wrong, a 7870 is an awesome prize.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelrain33*
> 
> just messing around there is no way to catch dark. But yeah I am working on a gpu farm.


i wanna see pics!


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Could certainly use a new GPU for Enyo. Guess I better start working on some Donate units.


----------



## DarkRyder

got a 6970 with your name on it. $165 shipped since you are on the team


----------



## Angrybutcher

In!


----------



## Finrond

How do you know if you have more than 1 CPUID associated with your account?


----------



## eus105454

IN!!!









And Gamer...WOW!!! You've gone above and beyond for BGB23. The prize list is amazing, which in turn seems to be driving early sign ups. I'm guessing OCN will exceed the 150 signup mark you mentioned earlier. Kudos to you for putting this together (and getting the link on the carousel too)!!!


----------



## GingerJohn

Our PPD went up pretty sharply after this thread came along...

Really hoping we can hit the 10B. I am going to try and break 6M for this BGB, along with all the points leading up to it.

Sadly I am away all next week and I am not happy leaving my computer running, so I will have my work cut out when I get back.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Our PPD went up pretty sharply after this thread came along...
> Really hoping we can hit the 10B. I am going to try and break 6M for this BGB, along with all the points leading up to it.
> Sadly I am away all next week and I am not happy leaving my computer running, so I will have my work cut out when I get back.


just give me remote access, and i'll make sure its boincing happily in you absence.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> just give me remote access, and i'll make sure its boincing happily in you absence.


OK, sure. I'll just set up an account for you so you ca.... wait a second... This doesn't sound right.


----------



## DarkRyder

you dont think you can trust me? i've managed tex's before when he was gone.


----------



## GingerJohn

Nah, I would trust you. I just don't like running my rig for that long without being there.

I worry about leaks, even though I have never had one, fan or pump failure, stuck WUs etc etc.

Basically I am just too much of a worrier to leave my rig for a whole week. A weekend is fine.


----------



## DarkRyder

understood man, thats why i air cool with the best coolers i can get


----------



## strap624

i'm in


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelrain33*
> 
> just messing around there is no way to catch dark. But yeah I am working on a gpu farm.


what is your boinc name ?


----------



## NewHighScore

Signed up!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Signed up!


glad to have ya!


----------



## GingerJohn

Hey Ryder, according to the signup spreadsheet this is your first BGB. Welcome...


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Hey Ryder, according to the signup spreadsheet this is your first BGB. Welcome...


LOLOLOLOL!!!


----------



## DarkRyder

oh crap..... maybe this is the first one i will actually try in







lol


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> oh crap..... maybe this is the first one i will actually try in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


UH OH. git out the way!!!!


----------



## GingerJohn

Could we be seeing Ryder trying to beat deegon this BGB?

That would be a heck of a fight - 4 7970s against Ryder's botnet various servers.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Could we be seeing Ryder trying to beat deegon this BGB?
> That would be a heck of a fight - 4 7970s against Ryder's botnet various servers.


i have plans for this BGB, we'll just leave it at that.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I have been interested but don't know where the start. My 6970 is not available as it is folding for [email protected] TC. I might do 4 cores on my 1055T, or an old dual core AMD lappy, or an Athlon II dual core.


You all ignored him. Get your act together Boinc


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> You all ignored him. Get your act together Boinc


did not


----------



## slapstick01

Less than 1 day and I'll hit the 25mil point mark.







But this is only my 3 bgb, so no special prize for me.







. And the other thing that sucks is I wanted to get 2 new cards before the event but it looks like I'll only be able to get one.









Also, DarkRyder I've been eyeballing those psu's you have for sale.


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> To all those who don't have the points for the special prizes, you have ~21 days (~25 to the end of the event). Even if you started at zero that is _only_ 1.2M points per day, a decently clocked 7950 can manage that on DiRT.
> 
> Hyoketsu, that is only 15M in 21 days, get some DiRT or Donate action going on that 6870.
> 
> You can do it! Get crunching!
> 
> Edit: I just realised that I read 7870 as 7*9*70, I was thinking that was almost too awesome a prize to give away. It also costs a little more than $250.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, a 7870 is an awesome prize.


Isn't Moo! THE project for AMD cards, though? The best I could churn out running Moo! on my rig would be ~250k ppd. I'd need 2 full months of 24/7 crunching, without ever turning a game on.
Nu-uh, not happening


----------



## EpicPie

Going to sign up for this when I'm off work.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Isn't Moo! THE project for AMD cards, though? The best I could churn out running Moo! on my rig would be ~250k ppd. I'd need 2 full months of 24/7 crunching, without ever turning a game on.
> Nu-uh, not happening


in order by most points for 6xxx and 5xxx cards.
[email protected], Moowrapper, PrimeGrid, Milkyway

with donate a 5850/5870 or 6950/6970 can put out 500k per day or more!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Isn't Moo! THE project for AMD cards, though? The best I could churn out running Moo! on my rig would be ~250k ppd. I'd need 2 full months of 24/7 crunching, without ever turning a game on.
> Nu-uh, not happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in order by most points for 6xxx and 5xxx cards.
> [email protected], Moowrapper, PrimeGrid, Milkyway
> 
> with donate a 5850/5870 or 6950/6970 can put out 500k per day or more!
Click to expand...

Well then, all I need is for someone to trade a 6970 for my 6870, the BGB to be postponed by 10-15 days, and enough willpower not to use my desktop PC for a whole month.
Yup, sounds plausible


----------



## slapstick01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hyoketsu*
> 
> Well then, all I need is for someone to trade a 6970 for my 6870, the BGB to be postponed by 10-15 days, and enough willpower not to use my desktop PC for a whole month.
> Yup, sounds plausible


I would borrow you my 6850, but theirs this thing coming up that I need it for.


----------



## Sethy666

Im so in for this


----------



## Sqrldg

Wooooooooooooo! Dibs on a Ducky keyboard!


----------



## Sethy666

Its really nice to see *Admin* getting behind the BOINC team... awesome prizes right there









Thanks


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Its really nice to see *Admin* getting behind the BOINC team... awesome prizes right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hey Sethy! Glad that you're signed up.









Yes, it's very generous of Admin! Thank you Admin!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> in order by most points for 6xxx and 5xxx cards.
> [email protected], Moowrapper, PrimeGrid, Milkyway
> with donate a 5850/5870 or 6950/6970 can put out 500k per day or more!


Don't forget POEM! That should churn out some good points as well if you run multiple WU's at a time.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Don't forget POEM! That should churn out some good points as well if you run multiple WU's at a time.


POEM also is a great cause if you are into the medical research applications


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Hey Sethy! *Glad that you're signed up*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's very generous of Admin! Thank you Admin!


Wouldn't miss it for quids


----------



## kyismaster

holy crap, this BGB is going to be insane!

wow, since when did i have 44mil boinc points? lol

who ever gets FTL (faster than light) is lucky, that game is fun


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Depending on the arrival of my 7950 I will definitely take part in this.


----------



## GingerJohn

Take part anyway, your 460 will pump out some very decent points on DiRT.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Take part anyway, your 460 will pump out some very decent points on DiRT.


If it was stable in any way I'd agree. If however I can repair it I will gladly take part (However I presume I can use all 3 460s right?)


----------



## Sethy666

I cant access the DirT web pages from work... I know DirT supports Nvidia GPUs but can anyone tell me if it supports CPU WUs?

Id like to throw everything at this BGB


----------



## GingerJohn

Yes, DiRT has CPU WUs, however I don't know if it is the best in terms of PPD. I seem to remember Collatz being better for CPU PPD, however the amount of points a CPU generates is tiny compared to a GPU anyway, so it won't make a huge difference.


----------



## slapstick01

On my 8120, DiRT takes almost 6 hours for 1 cpu wu and gives a little over 1000 credits.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Yes, DiRT has CPU WUs, however I don't know if it is the best in terms of PPD. I seem to remember Collatz being better for CPU PPD, however the amount of points a CPU generates is tiny compared to a GPU anyway, so it won't make a huge difference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> On my 8120, DiRT takes almost 6 hours for 1 cpu wu and gives a little over 1000 credits.


Hmmm... thanks.

Any other recommendations for a good CPU project. I tried out Cosmology over the weekend but it took most of the w/e to get 12k points


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Hmmm... thanks.
> Any other recommendations for a good CPU project. I tried out Cosmology over the weekend but it took most of the w/e to get 12k points


Dirt will make you the most points with your 580


----------



## granno21

theSkyNet POGS - the PS1 Optical Galaxy Survey isn't bad for CPU points. I think I was able to earn around 12 to 15k per day.

http://ec2-23-23-126-96.compute-1.amazonaws.com/pogs/

The project is in BETA so the work units come in batches. They should start again Thursday


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Dirt will make you the most points with your 580












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> theSkyNet POGS - the PS1 Optical Galaxy Survey isn't bad for CPU points. I think I was able to earn around 12 to 15k per day.
> http://ec2-23-23-126-96.compute-1.amazonaws.com/pogs/
> The project is in BETA so the work units come in batches. They should start again Thursday


Thanks, I might give that a fly.


----------



## gamer11200

39 members so far signed up!

A notice to everyone, some of you entered incorrect information for the Cross Product IDs. I have removed your entries for that and have contacted you about that, but please try to enter correct information the first time. I shouldn't have to be verifying the information that you are submitting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I have been interested but don't know where the start. My 6970 is not available as it is folding for [email protected] TC. I might do 4 cores on my 1055T, or an old dual core AMD lappy, or an Athlon II dual core.


Seems your post ended up lost in the flurry of other posts. Sorry for not noticing this earlier.

Everything you need to know as far as setting up and projects is available here: http://www.overclock.net/t/733459/boinc-essentials-thread-check-this-out-if-you-are-new-to-boinc

If you are stuck with a project to choose, check out our Projects of The Month for October (http://www.overclock.net/t/1312624/projects-of-the-month-for-october-2012). It's a great place to start.

As for the AMD parts, I would recommend running both the 1055T and the Athlon II. I personally don't recommend using laptops to crunch with since many laptop manufacturers don't build their laptops to cool their systems running at 100% for an extended time. So unless you are willing to take the risk and have a notebook cooler handy, I'd avoid running on the laptop.

Hope that helps you out!


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Kyismaster reminding all the ponies in the club


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 39 members so far signed up!
> 
> As for the AMD parts, I would recommend running both the 1055T and the Athlon II. I personally don't recommend using laptops to crunch with since many laptop manufacturers don't build their laptops to cool their systems running at 100% for an extended time. So unless you are willing to take the risk and have a notebook cooler handy, I'd avoid running on the laptop.
> Hope that helps you out!


We're doing good!









If you want to crunch on a laptop, i would strongly recommend undervolting, at least the video card. My laptop surely appreciated it, coming from high 90's to high 50's.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 39 members so far signed up!
> 
> A notice to everyone, some of you entered incorrect information for the Cross Product IDs. I have removed your entries for that and have contacted you about that, but please try to enter correct information the first time. I shouldn't have to be verifying the information that you are submitting.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I have been interested but don't know where the start. My 6970 is not available as it is folding for [email protected] TC. I might do 4 cores on my 1055T, or an old dual core AMD lappy, or an Athlon II dual core.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems your post ended up lost in the flurry of other posts. Sorry for not noticing this earlier.
> 
> Everything you need to know as far as setting up and projects is available here: http://www.overclock.net/t/733459/boinc-essentials-thread-check-this-out-if-you-are-new-to-boinc
> 
> If you are stuck with a project to choose, check out our Projects of The Month for October (http://www.overclock.net/t/1312624/projects-of-the-month-for-october-2012). It's a great place to start.
> 
> As for the AMD parts, I would recommend running both the 1055T and the Athlon II. I personally don't recommend using laptops to crunch with since many laptop manufacturers don't build their laptops to cool their systems running at 100% for an extended time. So unless you are willing to take the risk and have a notebook cooler handy, I'd avoid running on the laptop.
> 
> Hope that helps you out!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 39 members so far signed up!
> 
> As for the AMD parts, I would recommend running both the 1055T and the Athlon II. I personally don't recommend using laptops to crunch with since many laptop manufacturers don't build their laptops to cool their systems running at 100% for an extended time. So unless you are willing to take the risk and have a notebook cooler handy, I'd avoid running on the laptop.
> Hope that helps you out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're doing good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to crunch on a laptop, i would strongly recommend undervolting, at least the video card. My laptop surely appreciated it, coming from high 90's to high 50's.
Click to expand...

Thank you guys.

The laptop I have is in shambles right now. I had taken it apart to fix 2 issues at first: overheating and display. Fixed the overheating issue by replacing cooler + fan. Display... just does not want to work anymore. So it's hooked up to a monitor and I'm thinking about just taking it back apart and create a system out of it. Somehow modify a cooler to go on it and so forth. It still works... just the display costs more than it's worth if it does need indeed to be replaced.

I've got 2 dual core systems. 1 is my HTPC with a HD5450 and the other I've got enough parts to build and use an old 7600GT for display.

I'm only seeing a download for Windows... is that the only option or am I missing something? Because if I want to get it to work on my 1055T, don't I need to get it to run in a VM in order to use only 4 of the cores?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Thank you guys.
> The laptop I have is in shambles right now. I had taken it apart to fix 2 issues at first: overheating and display. Fixed the overheating issue by replacing cooler + fan. Display... just does not want to work anymore. So it's hooked up to a monitor and I'm thinking about just taking it back apart and create a system out of it. Somehow modify a cooler to go on it and so forth. It still works... just the display costs more than it's worth if it does need indeed to be replaced.
> I've got 2 dual core systems. 1 is my HTPC with a HD5450 and the other I've got enough parts to build and use an old 7600GT for display.
> I'm only seeing a download for Windows... is that the only option or am I missing something? Because if I want to get it to work on my 1055T, don't I need to get it to run in a VM in order to use only 4 of the cores?


No, you don't. All you have is properly configure the settings once installed to use only 4 of the 6 cores. I'm not sure how much you need though, but someone may know, you're not the only one riding a Ph II x6


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Thank you guys.
> The laptop I have is in shambles right now. I had taken it apart to fix 2 issues at first: overheating and display. Fixed the overheating issue by replacing cooler + fan. Display... just does not want to work anymore. So it's hooked up to a monitor and I'm thinking about just taking it back apart and create a system out of it. Somehow modify a cooler to go on it and so forth. It still works... just the display costs more than it's worth if it does need indeed to be replaced.
> I've got 2 dual core systems. 1 is my HTPC with a HD5450 and the other I've got enough parts to build and use an old 7600GT for display.
> I'm only seeing a download for Windows... is that the only option or am I missing something? Because if I want to get it to work on my 1055T, don't I need to get it to run in a VM in order to use only 4 of the cores?
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't. All you have is properly configure the settings once installed to use only 4 of the 6 cores. I'm not sure how much you need though, but someone may know, you're not the only one riding a Ph II x6
Click to expand...

Ooooh, I see. I wanted to download and try it last night but got distracted.


----------



## CallAMedic4U

Ive got an old ASUS Essentio Phenom II 2.8 , 6 gig Ram, Radeon HD 6750. What would be a good project to run on this machine?


----------



## Tex1954

Run Rosetta on the CPU (use 90% CPU) and run POEM++ 2x or 3x per GPU or Moo! Wrapper on 6750...

That will make some points!


----------



## tjr2121

In for number 6! 10 billion here we come!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> You all ignored him. Get your act together Boinc


For a Folding editor you seem to spend a lot of time looking through the BOINC forum.

I wonder why that is?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> For a Folding editor you seem to spend a lot of time looking through the BOINC forum.
> I wonder why that is?


lol boinc starting to pull some folders to our cause and scaring the folding editors







j/k bwg i fold and boinc for ocn.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol boinc starting to pull some folders to our cause and scaring the folding editors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k bwg i fold and boinc for ocn.


i fold a bit as well.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Kyismaster reminding all the ponies in the club


Eyup


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol boinc starting to pull some folders to our cause and scaring the folding editors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k bwg i fold and boinc for ocn.


I'm just glad that the top prizes have at least the prior BGB requirements! I wish all prizes did!!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I'm just glad that the top prizes have at least the prior BGB requirements! I wish all prizes did!!


But then there is little incentive for new BOINCers.


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> But then there is little incentive for new BOINCers.


5 BGBs is a bit extreme for the lower items. Requiring 1 prior BGB for anything $10 and higher isn't horrible, plus it promotes people sticking with the team, rather than win their beloved Lanyard and never be seen again.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

In again, I now have a decent cooler


----------



## clark_b

I put that this is my first BGB since even though I posted in the thread of the last one, I don't think I had any points count or anything.
Also, what projects run well on something like a 9800GT?


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> I put that this is my first BGB since even though I posted in the thread of the last one, I don't think I had any points count or anything.
> Also, what projects run well on something like a 9800GT?


Try DistrRTgen (http://boinc.freerainbowtables.com/distrrtgen/) on the 9800. It should give you some good points.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> I put that this is my first BGB since even though I posted in the thread of the last one, I don't think I had any points count or anything.
> Also, what projects run well on something like a 9800GT?


like eus said, try dirt. I have two 9800GT clocked to 715 and they do ok. Definately not record shattering times though. Each card does about 125,000 ppd.


----------



## aas88keyz

I am in. Wouldn't want to miss this milestone. Not to mention the cause and the prizes.


----------



## aas88keyz

Just read the prize requirements. I don't think I have 5 BGB's under my belt and my 1 million total points won't make the lifetime requirement. Oh and I accepted a lanyard from BGB 22. So now I gotta crunch "for the fun of it". Wish me luck.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Just read the prize requirements. I don't think I have 5 BGB's under my belt and my 1 million total points won't make the lifetime requirement. Oh and I accepted a lanyard from BGB 22. So now I gotta crunch "for the fun of it". Wish me luck.


Just think more you boinc more you help the team and help yourself for future bgb that have special prizes and require you to have been in previous bgb events.


----------



## aas88keyz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Just read the prize requirements. I don't think I have 5 BGB's under my belt and my 1 million total points won't make the lifetime requirement. Oh and I accepted a lanyard from BGB 22. So now I gotta crunch "for the fun of it". Wish me luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just think more you boinc more you help the team and help yourself for future bgb that have special prizes and require you to have been in previous bgb events.
Click to expand...

True


----------



## kyismaster

im gonna do double the trouble, and hope i can win 2 duckies lol, one here and one at Foldathon lol,

folding and boincing at the same time Atm

hopefully i get my 50M milestone this BGB


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> im gonna do double the trouble, and hope i can win 2 duckies lol, one here and one at Foldathon lol,
> folding and boincing at the same time Atm
> hopefully i get my 50M milestone this BGB


lol well im close to hiting my 200M milestone







already hit my 10mil on folding.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol well im close to hiting my 200M milestone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> already hit my 10mil on folding.


share the love bro


----------



## Sethy666

I'm not sure I meet the prize requirements either but for me, thats irrelevent... I'm there to help hit the 10 billion point landmark


----------



## DarkRyder

Thanks a lot sethy

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ktester

this my second event but in last months event i dont think i got any points i was wondering if i have setup every thing correctly. because i live in australia the time that it starts im sleeping so i was wondering if i start my pc up before i go to sleep will it only count the points i get between the 48 hours. or do i need to start with everyone else.
on moo wrapper i have 366000 credit roughly when i go to the team and click on total credit it says i only have 126000 roughly and my name changes from ktester to kristijan. but when i look for my name in recent average credit it has the right name and the right amont of credit. sorry for the questions im new to this still.
for got to mention i can only win a prize in this event if decline to receive the prize the month before is that correct


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Come on people BOINC BOINC BOINC and more signups we need to get 200-300 lets make this the largest output ever by our team each day of the event.


----------



## ktester

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> this my second event but in last months event i dont think i got any points i was wondering if i have setup every thing correctly. because i live in australia the time that it starts im sleeping so i was wondering if i start my pc up before i go to sleep will it only count the points i get between the 48 hours. or do i need to start with everyone else.
> on moo wrapper i have 366000 credit roughly when i go to the team and click on total credit it says i only have 126000 roughly and my name changes from ktester to kristijan. but when i look for my name in recent average credit it has the right name and the right amont of credit. sorry for the questions im new to this still.
> for got to mention i can only win a prize in this event if decline to receive the prize the month before is that correct


i need help


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> this my second event but in last months event i dont think i got any points i was wondering if i have setup every thing correctly. because i live in australia the time that it starts im sleeping so i was wondering if i start my pc up before i go to sleep will it only count the points i get between the 48 hours. or do i need to start with everyone else.
> on moo wrapper i have 366000 credit roughly when i go to the team and click on total credit it says i only have 126000 roughly and my name changes from ktester to kristijan. but when i look for my name in recent average credit it has the right name and the right amont of credit. sorry for the questions im new to this still.
> for got to mention i can only win a prize in this event if decline to receive the prize the month before is that correct


Well it looks like you are signed up, you are on the right team and your CPUID is correct, so you are good to go.

There is no need to start crunching when the event starts, most of us run for at least a few days before hand to build up to our maximum output. The event will only count points gained between the start and finish points.

I'm not sure what the problem is with the points, everything looks right to me - shows you have ~366k points on Moo!. Can you post screen shots of the problem?

Yes, you are right. If you accepted a prize in the last BGB you can't win one in this one (unless you qualify for the special prizes).


----------



## DarkRyder

ok guys, i decided to give the BGB stats page an much needed update. with suggestions and help from Tex1954, Kyismaster, and Bal3wolf. this is what i came up with, what do you guys think?
http://darkryder.com/Boinc/BGB/index.html


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> i need help


i believe in last months bgb your cpuid may have been incorrect. need to double check that you got the right number in there or else it doesnt poll your stats.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> ok guys, i decided to give the BGB stats page an much needed update. with suggestions and help from Tex1954, Kyismaster, and Bal3wolf. this is what i came up with, what do you guys think?
> http://darkryder.com/Boinc/BGB/index.html


Looking good!! I like the layout and the black background








I like seeing myself at number 8 too


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ktester*
> 
> i need help


You should start the event early if possible. But, if you can't, you'll need to determine what time it starts for your specific time zone.

Here is what I see for you on BOINCstats:



Finally, the basic prize requirement is that you didn't win anything during the last BGB event.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> ok guys, i decided to give the BGB stats page an much needed update. with suggestions and help from Tex1954, Kyismaster, and Bal3wolf. this is what i came up with, what do you guys think?
> http://darkryder.com/Boinc/BGB/index.html


Looks great!







I think the page w/ the white background is a lot easier on the eyes compared to the black one.


----------



## superericla

Joined.


----------



## hijackerjack

Aight, so I was dumb and put in the wrong CPUID so how do I go about changing that? My correct one is 61171b70b92da9ae7793a89b06b3a2dd i believe lol.


----------



## gamer11200

52 members signed up now! Remember, refer members to BGB23 and you could end up winning a copy of FTL: Faster Than Light on Steam!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Come on people BOINC BOINC BOINC and more signups we need to get 200-300 lets make this the largest output ever by our team each day of the event.


200 members signed up would be a great milestone in itself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Aight, so I was dumb and put in the wrong CPUID so how do I go about changing that? My correct one is 61171b70b92da9ae7793a89b06b3a2dd i believe lol.


You should have PMed me instead in the case that this message became lost within this thread. It's changed on the spreadsheet.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 52 members signed up now! Remember, refer members to BGB23 and you could end up winning a copy of FTL: Faster Than Light on Steam!
> 200 members signed up would be a great milestone in itself.
> You should have PMed me instead in the case that this message became lost within this thread. It's changed on the spreadsheet.


Yeah. Sorry about that. Twas kinda dumb of me to make a post haha. Thanks a bunch though!


----------



## sumonpathak

ok..so i have setup and working on WCG...do i need to attach to any specific projects to take part in this? or any will do?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak*
> 
> ok..so i have setup and working on WCG...do i need to attach to any specific projects to take part in this? or any will do?


Any will do. Most people tend to run the highest point producing projects for the BGB, regardless of their normal choice.

Try finding a GPU project for that 7870, something like [email protected], [email protected] (aka DiRT), Moo!Wrapper or [email protected] (requires a custom app_info.xml to run properly).

GPU projects will earn far more points than CPU projects.

Edit: Oh, and if this is you then you need to change your team from Overclockers.com to Overclock.net, at least for the BGB.

You also need to sign up to the BGB if you have not already done so, there is a link in the OP of this thread. Your CPUID can be found on BOINCstats under the headding "BOINC Cross Project IDentifier"


----------



## sumonpathak

something is weird there....
coz i am in overclock.net's team according to this...
WCG page...a little help please








am a noob in this stuff...at least on boinc....


----------



## NewHighScore

Awesome prizes this time! I wish I was around for longer but oh well what do ya do when ya live in a..... PSU?

At least my baby will be under water for this boinc.


----------



## jdip

Hey guys, new BOINCer here (I've done a fair amount of folding in the past). Given my setup how would I maximize PPD? From what I understand doing work on a GPU >>>> CPU. Is it worth it to run both GPU and CPU, or should I just do work on my GPU (is the CPU PPD negligible compared to GPU PPD)?

Also what projects should I be working on for max PPD? I've heard that [email protected] is really good for AMD GPUs.

Thanks guys.


----------



## DarkRyder

poem is good, donate is better for your gpu. some projects are cpu only and we run those as well.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sumonpathak*
> 
> something is weird there....
> coz i am in overclock.net's team according to this...
> WCG page...a little help please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> am a noob in this stuff...at least on boinc....


OK, how long have you been crunching? It can take BOINCstats up to 24 hours to add new members, prehaps there is another sumonpathak? Also is sumonpathak your BOINC name?

Double check your WCG account page is Overclock.net, and when signing up for any other projects make sure you sign up to the OCN team. If those are all OK give it a day or so and check BOINCstats again to see if you are there.

In the mean time, get yourself going on a GPU project!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Hey guys, new BOINCer here (I've done a fair amount of folding in the past). Given my setup how would I maximize PPD? From what I understand doing work on a GPU >>>> CPU. Is it worth it to run both GPU and CPU, or should I just do work on my GPU (is the CPU PPD negligible compared to GPU PPD)?
> Also what projects should I be working on for max PPD? I've heard that [email protected] is really good for AMD GPUs.
> Thanks guys.


Unlike Folding BOINC does a _lot_ better on GPUs than CPUs, and yes CPU credit is generally insignificant compared to GPU credit. Having said that there is no reason not to use both CPU and GPU, given that temperatures are OK. The only thing to look out for is that some GPU projects need one CPU core per task assigned to them to run properly, even if that core isn't loaded.

In BOINC manager you can set BOINC to only use a certain % of the available cores. So on a quad core for example you can set that to 75%, which will run the other 3 cores on a CPU project and leave the 4th core for the GPU project.

As for good projects, check out [email protected] for the PPD, POEM and Moo! are also good and a little more sciency than Donate. I'm not sure how DiRT will run on your 6950, I know it kicks arse on my 7950.


----------



## jdip

Thanks guys, glad to be aboard







I'm just waiting on my cross product ID to finish registering.

I'm running my 6950 at stock clocks right now, will overclocking help a lot?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Thanks guys, glad to be aboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting on my cross product ID to finish registering.
> I'm running my 6950 at stock clocks right now, will overclocking help a lot?


I OC'd mines knocked off about 2 minutes per WU

btw, only OC the core clock.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I OC'd mines knocked off about 2 minutes per WU
> btw, only OC the core clock.


and if you drop the memory clock to the lowest you can it can lower your temps sometimes usualy the vrms run cooler with memory clock reduced with my 7970 every 50mhz seems to shave off 20-25secs from a dirt work unit.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> and if you drop the memory clock to the lowest you can it can lower your temps sometimes usualy the vrms run cooler with memory clock reduced with my 7970 every 50mhz seems to shave off 20-25secs from a dirt work unit.


Should I only downclock memory for dirt units or can I do that for [email protected] as well?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Should I only downclock memory for dirt units or can I do that for [email protected] as well?


Like most other GPU projects POEM _should_ be fine with lower memory clocks. Try it and find out


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Should I only downclock memory for dirt units or can I do that for [email protected] as well?


any project it could help temps best thing to do is suspend network and lower memory then let 4 units run then run 4 at full memory speed see if times or temps change i know for [email protected] it did help.


----------



## tjr2121

In before ban.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> In before ban.


I looked everywhere and can't find any OCN Boincer named "ban"... hmmm... must be a friend of yours...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I looked everywhere and can't find any OCN Boincer named "ban"... hmmm... must be a friend of yours...


ban...e

bane?


----------



## lagittaja

In for the lanyard 

Hopefully I'll have time to actually run projects during this BGB


----------



## D-Dave

Finally, I have my excuse to run my computers through the night







. This room is too cold without my little space heaters







. Anyways, I'm off to set everything up on my computers. Cheers to everyone







.


----------



## jdip

Finally got my Cross-Product ID so I am now registered!


----------



## tommykl

I hoping the weather cools down some more, the apartment complex switched over to heat unfortunately it is not all that cold during the day, so with my system running it gets kind of warm in my apartment.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tommykl*
> 
> I hoping the weather cools down some more, the apartment complex switched over to heat unfortunately it is not all that cold during the day, so with my system running it gets kind of warm in my apartment.


shut the vents and open windows lol.

And more signups more more more.


----------



## BritishBob

Hum... I swear i signed up for this...









Anyone want to help me figure out why my GPU isn't being used? I am all out of ideas... Milky also doesn't start. Damned clean install of windows... Currently in the team speak.

And constant computation errors... O.O


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Hum... I swear i signed up for this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone want to help me figure out why my GPU isn't being used? I am all out of ideas... Milky also doesn't start. Damned clean install of windows... Currently in the team speak.
> 
> And constant computation errors... O.O


I'll fix it for you when i get home tonight.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> I'll fix it for you when i get home tonight.
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


I think something else is going on... Java isn't working properly either...


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> I'll fix it for you when i get home tonight.
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> I think something else is going on... Java isn't working properly either...
Click to expand...

I think there's a java update that literally just came out. You could try that maybe lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Starbomba

I'm just glad the windy season is starting. That might let me OC my stuff a bit higher for this.


----------



## patricksiglin

Thinking about buying 2 7870's or 1 7970. Either way I think I will need a better power supply. I currently have a 650watt corsair with my 6870. 850 watt maybe for either card option? Any recommendations?


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Thinking about buying 2 7870's or 1 7970. Either way I think I will need a better power supply. I currently have a 650watt corsair with my 6870. 850 watt maybe for either card option? Any recommendations?


That would help production a hefty amount. For powersupply, anything Seasonic. This one comes to mind (beasty piece of kit) :

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151102

____________________________________________________________________________________

I'm finally up and running as best as possible, trying to get to the 25 mill mark before the big 23rd starts.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Thinking about buying 2 7870's or 1 7970. Either way I think I will need a better power supply. I currently have a 650watt corsair with my 6870. 850 watt maybe for either card option? Any recommendations?


Go for the 7970 (in my opinion). Your 650W should be easily good enough considering I ran my 7950 on a 620W before I got an 850W psu. 79XX series just rocks. lol


----------



## kyismaster

one good card is always better than two, then you can pair it later and get double the fun.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patricksiglin*
> 
> Thinking about buying 2 7870's or 1 7970. Either way I think I will need a better power supply. I currently have a 650watt corsair with my 6870. 850 watt maybe for either card option? Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> That would help production a hefty amount. For powersupply, anything Seasonic. This one comes to mind (beasty piece of kit) :
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151102
> 
> ____________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> I'm finally up and running as best as possible, trying to get to the 25 mill mark before the big 23rd starts.
Click to expand...

Check my for sale thread

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deegon

Have been cranken the Dirt lately, winding up for the 10 billion








But I did have the oddest thing happen to the sig? one of the GPUs had a spaz and spat about 25~30 WCG work units, but after a reboot or two it came right?
can't remember the last time it did that lol
lucky I was right there when it happend


----------



## Tex1954

Welp, off to work!!!

Talk again when I can!


----------



## ku4jb

keep her 'tween the ditches tex !

you get that dash cam set up yet ?


----------



## NewHighScore

I just got a new cpu and mobo and I'm wondering if I should just BOINC for my overclock stability test. In reality BOINC is the only program I ever use that brings my cpu to 100%.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I just got a new cpu and mobo and I'm wondering if I should just BOINC for my overclock stability test. In reality BOINC is the only program I ever use that brings my cpu to 100%.


BOINC is great to check long term stability. But you might want to stick with Intel Burn Test or Prime to test short term stability, and then move on to BOINC for a multi-day run to verify long term stability.


----------



## Axxess+

Signed up once more! I plan on being there in every BOINC event from now on


----------



## FireBean

I'm SO in this time. I don't think i'm eligible to win, but if it's to help get to the 10bil points goal, then I'm IN!

I do need some help though. I trying to get my Boinc manager set back up, but BAMStats will not sync over my projects. The log says that everything ok and it communicated, but nothing is showing up in the projects list and my computer wastefully sits idle.

Also, what are some good projects for a stock 2500k and 7950?


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> I'm SO in this time. I don't think i'm eligible to win, but if it's to help get to the 10bil points goal, then I'm IN!
> I do need some help though. I trying to get my Boinc manager set back up, but BAMStats will not sync over my projects. The log says that everything ok and it communicated, but nothing is showing up in the projects list and my computer wastefully sits idle.
> Also, what are some good projects for a stock 2500k and 7950?


Milkyway, DiRT, Donate, Poem, WCG, Collatz Conjecture, Einstein and so many more would be great for your 7950 (I run all of those on mine haha).


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> theSkyNet POGS - the PS1 Optical Galaxy Survey isn't bad for CPU points. I think I was able to earn around 12 to 15k per day.
> http://ec2-23-23-126-96.compute-1.amazonaws.com/pogs/
> The project is in BETA so the work units come in batches. They should start again Thursday


No joy on this.. no WU available?? Snap









Oh well, Ill run some milkyway or Seti with the CPU while Im crunching some DirT on the GPU.


----------



## gamer11200

74 members have signed up so far! Not too shabby. Just 7 days and a bit over an hour remain until BGB23 begins!









Right now, it is a tight race for the referral prize. BritishBob, Doc_Gonzo and kyismaster are tied for 1st place with 1 referral each. (I'm donating the prize, so I don't count for winning it)

Did any BOINCers stop by Radeon ExtravaLANza yesterday?


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 74 members have signed up so far! Not too shabby. Just 7 days and a bit over an hour remain until BGB23 begins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, it is a tight race for the referral prize. BritishBob, Doc_Gonzo and kyismaster are tied for 1st place with 1 referral each. (I'm donating the prize, so I don't count for winning it)
> Did any BOINCers stop by Radeon ExtravaLANza yesterday?


who did I refer?

LOL

no seriously, my browser can't see the whole chart lol


----------



## kyismaster

I hope my case comes before BGB xD otherwise i'll be running it on a pizza box.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I hope my case comes before BGB xD otherwise i'll be running it on a pizza box.


that i would have to see LOL


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> who did I refer?
> LOL
> no seriously, my browser can't see the whole chart lol


It says you referred Fir3Chi3f lol. If you have mouse with a scroller thing, you can use that to shift the chart too you know haha


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> It says you referred Fir3Chi3f lol. If you have mouse with a scroller thing, you can use that to shift the chart too you know haha


T___T from 1600x1200 to 1024 x 768, everything is so hard.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> that i would have to see LOL


>___> i'll be needing to buy another pizza then.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Just 7 days and a bit over an hour remain until BGB23 begins!


It starts on November 5th so isn't it in over 2 weeks? lol


----------



## BritishBob

I got my rig back up and running. Now I mustn't touch anything until this is over....

Nice rig, play nice now...


----------



## JRuxGaming

Ok, for the sake of my fingers. What exactly is BOINC? What do I need to do to actually participate? I just started reading about it today.


----------



## Sqrldg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> Ok, for the sake of my fingers. What exactly is BOINC? What do I need to do to actually participate? I just started reading about it today.


This thread is a good place to start:

http://www.overclock.net/t/733459/boinc-essentials-thread-check-this-out-if-you-are-new-to-boinc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Open_Infrastructure_for_Network_Computing

And if you decide to sign up I'd appreciate if you listed me as a referral.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> Ok, for the sake of my fingers. What exactly is BOINC? What do I need to do to actually participate? I just started reading about it today.


In short, its a platform for multi-colaborated computing effort towards whatever project you choose to do which you will in turn receive points for computing their, say lab results, or math equations, or environmental prototype structural models. yeah.

For example:

Moowraper: Math equations right?
[email protected]: Bitcoining.... ( not very scientific )
etc.

Each project you choose should either be towards what you strongly feel that will benefit your goals, such as help the environment, or find a cure for Alzheimer, or be like some people and just go for the points for the ranking and such, or both.

depends on your hardware if your looking for the second option of maximum point production.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Signed up! Getting it set up on my PC now. I use my laptop more right now anyways.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> Signed up! Getting it set up on my PC now. I use my laptop more right now anyways.


yay! welcome aboard!


----------



## Sqrldg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> Signed up! Getting it set up on my PC now. I use my laptop more right now anyways.


Welcome! If you have any other questions feel free to ask me or any of our fellow BOINCers. And thanks for putting me down as a referral!


----------



## JRuxGaming

One question: How do I get this thing to start running the projects? The BOINC Manager isn't loading the projects I joined. Never mind, it finally synced. (It was Peerblock.)


----------



## JRuxGaming

Did I mention my 20th Birthday is on the 7th of November?







While I am out hanging with some of my mates, I can have my desktop running.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> It starts on November 5th so isn't it in over 2 weeks? lol


You know you have a stressful and busy life when you can't time correctly X(

I was literally living day-by-day with my schedule for the past 2 weeks and was going with next week being BGB23. Good part is that it IS 2 weeks until the event begins.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> You know you have a stressful and busy life when you can't time correctly X(
> I was literally living day-by-day with my schedule for the past 2 weeks and was going with next week being BGB23. Good part is that it IS 2 weeks until the event begins.


we need to have early signups every month for the bgb gives more people to see it and give it a try. And we need extra points every day leading up to the bgb if we are going to break 10bil during it.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> You know you have a stressful and busy life when you can't time correctly X(
> I was literally living day-by-day with my schedule for the past 2 weeks and was going with next week being BGB23. Good part is that it IS 2 weeks until the event begins.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> we need to have early signups every month for the bgb gives more people to see it and give it a try. And we need extra points every day leading up to the bgb if we are going to break 10bil during it.


Hmm I've been doing [email protected] for the monthly challenge but it won't help much for the 10 bil milestone since points are so slow... Maybe I'll switch back to [email protected] on my GPU to help reach 10 bil instead.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm I've been doing [email protected] for the monthly challenge but it won't help much for the 10 bil milestone since points are so slow... Maybe I'll switch back to [email protected] on my GPU to help reach 10 bil instead.


that'd be a good idea.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> we need to have early signups every month for the bgb gives more people to see it and give it a try. And we need extra points every day leading up to the bgb if we are going to break 10bil during it.


Agreed. I usually "tone it down" and get my cards to stock speeds while crunching when not in a BGB, to be a bit fresher and ramp down my fans (I can get my pump to be the loudest part of my computer) but I haven't downclocked at all this month, and will keep on DiRT till the BGB.

According to BOINCStats, "Target will be reached in 18.27 days on 11 9 2012" at the current pace, but it does not take the long BGB into account. I'm willing to bet, with a couple or more 40m+ days during the BGB, we will reach the deadline


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> we need to have early signups every month for the bgb gives more people to see it and give it a try. And we need extra points every day leading up to the bgb if we are going to break 10bil during it.


i'm trying.... cant you see?


----------



## Multiverse

What are some good projects to start BOINC'n for? I'm more interested in the Biology like [email protected] and the physics/astrophysics/chemistry projects, but what projects would be good for BGB. I would love to use my 7950 and help out the team.

Also, is it kind of pointless to run on the CPU?


----------



## BritishBob

Milky way help to build an image of the solar system I believe. Decent credit output as well.
Quote:


> [email protected] uses the BOINC platform to harness volunteered computing resources, creating a highly accurate three dimensional model of the Milky Way galaxy using data gathered by the Sloan Digital Sky Survey.


It's also a personal fav of mine. CPU projects are good for low rankings.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Multiverse*
> 
> What are some good projects to start BOINC'n for? I'm more interested in the Biology like [email protected] and the physics/astrophysics/chemistry projects, but what projects would be good for BGB. I would love to use my 7950 and help out the team.
> Also, is it kind of pointless to run on the CPU?


If you are looking for maximum points, run DiRT (http://boinc.freerainbowtables.com/distrrtgen/) on your 7950. POEM is also a good choice, but it won't put out nearly as much.

For CPU's, it's definitely not pointless to run them. Some projects will only run on CPU's, so there is no other option. However, CPU's are dwarfed by GPU's when it comes to point production. Most people run CPU projects specifically because they are interested in that project. It's all up to you!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i'm trying.... cant you see?


I see you Ryder...


----------



## BritishBob

If I could get a team speak group created for the BGB, how many people would actually come in and use it? The [email protected] guys had one recently and it was a ghost town. Wouldn't want to sit in a channel all on my own...

Although with my timezone that happens anyway.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> If I could get a team speak group created for the BGB, how many people would actually come in and use it? The [email protected] guys had one recently and it was a ghost town. Wouldn't want to sit in a channel all on my own...
> Although with my timezone that happens anyway.


we have a mumble server

Mumble Server
ocn.murmur.nfoservers.com:16420


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> If you are looking for maximum points, run DiRT (http://boinc.freerainbowtables.com/distrrtgen/) on your 7950. POEM is also a good choice, but it won't put out nearly as much.


Is this the case on a 6950 too?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Is this the case on a 6950 too?


5xxx and 6xxx, [email protected] or poem, seem to give the best points. donate i know for sure will give you a lot of points.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdip*
> 
> Is this the case on a 6950 too?


DiRT doesn't do very well on 69xx models. I haven't run [email protected] on it, but I know POEM does pretty well. Just make sure you use an app_info file to run multiple WU's.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> we have a mumble server
> Mumble Server
> ocn.murmur.nfoservers.com:16420


We have a trial team speak server... The mumble is deserted. If I can get a channel in the OCN teamspeak would anyone use it?

OCN Teamspeak:
74.91.115.145


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> We have a trial team speak server... The mumble is deserted. If I can get a channel in the OCN teamspeak would anyone use it?
> OCN Teamspeak:
> 74.91.115.145


i'm in murmur now, under temp channels, Boinc.


----------



## DarkRyder

see if you can see me.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 5xxx and 6xxx, [email protected] or poem, seem to give the best points. donate i know for sure will give you a lot of points.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> DiRT doesn't do very well on 69xx models. I haven't run [email protected] on it, but I know POEM does pretty well. Just make sure you use an app_info file to run multiple WU's.


Thanks guys. I've been running poem so I'll try donate and see if that yields more points.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Guys I can make one for BOINC in the TS3 if you lot want.


----------



## gamer11200

For BGB23, we can use the BOINC Temporary Channel on Overclock.net


----------



## BritishBob

I have to go get mumble now...


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I have to go get mumble now...


Get it!








It's better than skype for voice communications, especially when you start having more than 4 people in a convo.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's better than skype for voice communications, especially when you start having more than 4 people in a convo.


TS3>mumble.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's better than skype for voice communications, especially when you start having more than 4 people in a convo.


Nope, that would be team speak... Connection refused by remote host...


----------



## gamer11200

Never said it was the best








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Nope, that would be team speak... Connection refused by remote host...


Try using regular mumble, not the backwards compatible one. Mumble installs both versions on your computer.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Never said it was the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try using regular mumble, not the backwards compatible one. Mumble installs both versions on your computer.


No excuses, me, sinper and allan are all in TS atm.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Where is everyone on the TS?


----------



## axipher

At the request of gamer, I've made a post in the Folding section asking for a little help. I will be partaking in this myself, hoping to show that helping the cause can be done in many ways, and there doesn't have to be a line drawn between [email protected] and BOINC.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1318992/ocns-boinc-team-needs-a-little-help/0_50


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> At the request of gamer, I've made a post in the Folding section asking for a little help. I will be partaking in this myself, hoping to show that helping the cause can be done in many ways, and there doesn't have to be a line drawn between [email protected] and BOINC.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318992/ocns-boinc-team-needs-a-little-help/0_50


Thanks! In the words of William Wallace, "Unite us! Unite the clans!"


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> At the request of gamer, I've made a post in the Folding section asking for a little help. I will be partaking in this myself, hoping to show that helping the cause can be done in many ways, and there doesn't have to be a line drawn between [email protected] and BOINC.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318992/ocns-boinc-team-needs-a-little-help/0_50










Holy smokes thats amazing!


----------



## DigitalSavior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> At the request of gamer, I've made a post in the Folding section asking for a little help. I will be partaking in this myself, hoping to show that helping the cause can be done in many ways, and there doesn't have to be a line drawn between [email protected] and BOINC.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318992/ocns-boinc-team-needs-a-little-help/0_50


BOINCers UNITED!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> At the request of gamer, I've made a post in the Folding section asking for a little help. I will be partaking in this myself, hoping to show that helping the cause can be done in many ways, and there doesn't have to be a line drawn between [email protected] and BOINC.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318992/ocns-boinc-team-needs-a-little-help/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! In the words of William Wallace, "Unite us! Unite the clans!"
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> At the request of gamer, I've made a post in the Folding section asking for a little help. I will be partaking in this myself, hoping to show that helping the cause can be done in many ways, and there doesn't have to be a line drawn between [email protected] and BOINC.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318992/ocns-boinc-team-needs-a-little-help/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy smokes thats amazing!
Click to expand...

No problem guys









Thank Gamer11200 for approaching me with the proposal.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> At the request of gamer, I've made a post in the Folding section asking for a little help. I will be partaking in this myself, hoping to show that helping the cause can be done in many ways, and there doesn't have to be a line drawn between [email protected] and BOINC.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318992/ocns-boinc-team-needs-a-little-help/0_50


Nice alot of us fold and boinc and are on the hwbot team.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Awesome Idea Gamer! And thank you again Axipher!


----------



## DarkRyder

i was doing my best


----------



## goodtobeking

Signed up and ready to crunch. Life has been crazy the past couple weeks, but my rig has been running strong.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> At the request of gamer, I've made a post in the Folding section asking for a little help. I will be partaking in this myself, hoping to show that helping the cause can be done in many ways, and there doesn't have to be a line drawn between [email protected] and BOINC.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318992/ocns-boinc-team-needs-a-little-help/0_50


And there you have it folks, my last planned surprise for all of you. Hopefully you're joining this more than the US Presidential Debate and Game 7 of the Giants & Cardinals


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> At the request of gamer, I've made a post in the Folding section asking for a little help. I will be partaking in this myself, hoping to show that helping the cause can be done in many ways, and there doesn't have to be a line drawn between [email protected] and BOINC.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318992/ocns-boinc-team-needs-a-little-help/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> And there you have it folks, my last planned surprise for all of you. Hopefully you're joining this more than the US Presidential Debate and Game 7 of the Giants & Cardinals
Click to expand...

I'm Canadian, so on that list, BOINC is the only thing of interest


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm Canadian, so on that list, BOINC is the only thing of interest


Too right!



Assuming I get the boinc client set up in time, count me in this month (will sign up properly when I'm sure)


----------



## kyismaster

Boinc Rap for POEM 2012

Me: the whirl of thousands of fans, my hands tremble with demand, for points that will brand, upon the world where I stand.
Dark: gonna layeth the smacketh downeth come the BGB
Dark: my weapons are cocked, locked, and ready to rock!
Me: the time is dropping by, my rigs are going fly, together we are going high
Dark: and for boincing i am that guy
Dark: we wont just try
Dark: we will boinc till we die
Me: word


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm Canadian, so on that list, BOINC is the only thing of interest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too right!
> 
> 
> 
> Assuming I get the boinc client set up in time, count me in this month (will sign up properly when I'm sure)
Click to expand...

I got a 7950 (AMD OEM) from the OCN LAN this past weekend. I'll be BOINGing it up on that + my Xeon X3480 for the event. I'm hoping my little 550 W PSU survives. I might buy a 700 W to be safe once I move.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I got a 7950 (AMD OEM) from the OCN LAN this past weekend. I'll be BOINGing it up on that + my Xeon X3480 for the event. I'm hoping my little 550 W PSU survives. I might buy a 700 W to be safe once I move.


You should do ok, Xeons aren't that heavy on wattage, and neither is GCN.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SniperTeamTango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I got a 7950 (AMD OEM) from the OCN LAN this past weekend. I'll be BOINGing it up on that + my Xeon X3480 for the event. I'm hoping my little 550 W PSU survives. I might buy a 700 W to be safe once I move.
> 
> 
> 
> You should do ok, Xeons aren't that heavy on wattage, and neither is GCN.
Click to expand...

Once I settle in the hotel room, I might stop by a Best Buy and grab a watt meter.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I got a 7950 (AMD OEM) from the OCN LAN this past weekend. I'll be BOINGing it up on that + my Xeon X3480 for the event. I'm hoping my little 550 W PSU survives. I might buy a 700 W to be safe once I move.


You will do fine. I managed to run a BGB on my old setup just fine (2x OC'd 450's + OC'd i3) on a Corsair CX500 PSU. I bet my 450's ate more than your 7950, and made less points.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Boinc Rap for POEM 2012
> Me: the whirl of thousands of fans, my hands tremble with demand, for points that will brand, upon the world where I stand.
> Dark: gonna layeth the smacketh downeth come the BGB
> Dark: my weapons are cocked, locked, and ready to rock!
> Me: the time is dropping by, my rigs are going fly, together we are going high
> Dark: and for boincing i am that guy
> Dark: we wont just try
> Dark: we will boinc till we die
> Me: word


Respect


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Respect


glad to be aboard.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Respect


we need to lay some more down


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Boinc Rap for POEM 2012
> Me: the whirl of thousands of fans, my hands tremble with demand, for points that will brand, upon the world where I stand.
> Dark: gonna layeth the smacketh downeth come the BGB
> Dark: my weapons are cocked, locked, and ready to rock!
> Me: the time is dropping by, my rigs are going fly, together we are going high
> Dark: and for boincing i am that guy
> Dark: we wont just try
> Dark: we will boinc till we die
> Me: word


Poem of POEM









+rep the rap
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> we need to lay some more down


Lay it down as if it were hot! Or however these kids say it these days!


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> we need to lay some more down


I'm going to change the rest of my gear over to Dirt now!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> +rep the rap
> Lay it down as if it were hot! Or however these kids say it these days!


And that's, pop. . . POP. . . POP IT LIKE IT'S HOT








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> At the request of gamer, I've made a post in the Folding section asking for a little help. I will be partaking in this myself, hoping to show that helping the cause can be done in many ways, and there doesn't have to be a line drawn between [email protected] and BOINC.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318992/ocns-boinc-team-needs-a-little-help/0_50


This is cool!








and thanks axipher for rallying your team!
and thanks Gamer11200 this is one heck of a surprise








This will be a BGB to Remember


----------



## droozel

nice, lookin' forward to this


----------



## OliverGw

Back on it


----------



## GingerJohn

My rigs are down whilst I am away but when I get back on Saturday it will be all hands on deck - both GPUs and 1 CPU running 24-7 (my GF can't work if her CPU is fully loaded). Looks like we are on target to get the 10 billion.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> At the request of gamer, I've made a post in the Folding section asking for a little help. I will be partaking in this myself, hoping to show that helping the cause can be done in many ways, and there doesn't have to be a line drawn between [email protected] and BOINC.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1318992/ocns-boinc-team-needs-a-little-help/0_50


If you can't beat them....









Thanks for the help, in return I will look at folding after the BGB.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Boinc Rap for POEM 2012
> Me: the whirl of thousands of fans, my hands tremble with demand, for points that will brand, upon the world where I stand.
> Dark: gonna layeth the smacketh downeth come the BGB
> Dark: my weapons are cocked, locked, and ready to rock!
> Me: the time is dropping by, my rigs are going fly, together we are going high
> Dark: and for boincing i am that guy
> Dark: we wont just try
> Dark: we will boinc till we die
> Me: word


LOL!! This is hilarious Kyismaster!







You are a regular Brony-Z! Or perhaps Run-KyMC? Kyismaster-flash???


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> LOL!! This is hilarious Kyismaster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a regular Brony-Z! Or perhaps Run-KyMC? Kyismaster-flash???


hey now, it was both of us!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> hey now, it was both of us!


Sorry Dark! I thought Ky just wrote a part for you. Henceforth, you shall also be known as SnoopRyder! Or maybe Dr. Dark?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Sorry Dark! I thought Ky just wrote a part for you. Henceforth, you shall also be known as SnoopRyder! Or maybe Dr. Dark?


Lol i like snoopRyder.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Sorry Dark! I thought Ky just wrote a part for you. Henceforth, you shall also be known as SnoopRyder! Or maybe Dr. Dark?


Snoop ***** Dark ? LOL LL Cool Dark ?

Rollin through Newegg smokin video cards, sippin on red bull and dew, layed back,
with my mind on my boinc and my boinc on my mind.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> LOL!! This is hilarious Kyismaster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a regular Brony-Z! Or perhaps Run-KyMC? Kyismaster-flash???


Last Call Sign I ever used was DJ Myst Raven.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> hey now, it was both of us!


^ very much this, couldn't have done it with our lovely dark ryder here.

I think Ryder DJ's too believe it or not


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Snoop ***** Dark ? LOL LL Cool Dark ?
> Rollin through Newegg smokin video cards, sippin on red bull and dew, layed back,
> with my mind on my boinc and my boinc on my mind.


Layin Back, With my hood, Sippin, Mmm mm, this is good.
Here with Ryder, planning an all nighter,
Boincing like stryder, smashing wu's with my X fighter.


----------



## BritishBob

Come join me in team speak...


----------



## DarkRyder

i talked to the mod of Mumble and we have our own channel for boinc, check it out i'm in there now.
ocn.murmur.nfoservers.com:16420


----------



## DarkRyder

just checked the usage for by website for the month, i think i'm good to go


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> just checked the usage for by website for the month, i think i'm good to go











you use alot of bandwidth lol


----------



## DarkRyder

i do host bgb page, and boinc page. as well mirror drivers/boinc/ useful stuff.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i do host bgb page, and boinc page. as well mirror drivers/boinc/ useful stuff.


^ makes sense, 5mb file = 5mb of bandwidth used lol.







* when downloaded


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i talked to the mod of Mumble and we have our own channel for boinc, check it out i'm in there now.
> ocn.murmur.nfoservers.com:16420


My, sniper and allan are all staff members in the team speak... It's just a pain to go back to mumble after abandoning it.

And fine, in mumble now...


----------



## gamer11200

Going from "Will we actually get the 10 billion by the end of BGB23" to "Will we achieve this BEFORE BGB23" in a week. This is just awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i talked to the mod of Mumble and we have our own channel for boinc, check it out i'm in there now.
> ocn.murmur.nfoservers.com:16420


We shall use this as the chat room for BGB.
Added to the OP and BOINC Team sticky.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Going from "Will we actually get the 10 billion by the end of BGB23" to "Will we achieve this BEFORE BGB23" in a week. This is *We are* just awesome!


Hehehe... changed it for ya


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Going from "Will we actually get the 10 billion by the end of BGB23" to "Will we achieve this BEFORE BGB23" in a week. This is just awesome!
> We shall use this as the chat room for BGB.
> Added to the OP and BOINC Team sticky.


still gonna be close using boincstats we will hit 10bil on the 8th
Credits on 11 8 2012: 10,007,887,563


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> still gonna be close using boincstats we will hit 10bil on the 8th
> Credits on 11 8 2012: 10,007,887,563


Last Thursday it was saying the 12th. We've made significant ground since then. I can see us getting this by the time BGB23 starts


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Last Thursday it was saying the 12th. We've made significant ground since then. I can see us getting this by the time BGB23 starts


Thats true our avg keeps going up also.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Which is more accurate, Free-DC or BONIC Stats?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> Which is more accurate, Free-DC or BONIC Stats?


they both are but their stats update at differt times so thats why you see differt stats.


----------



## kyismaster

not to mention your missing my 400k ppd, my rig is currently "trying" to figure its self out with its new mobo lol, its still in shock.

though i got it pretty stable now.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> not to mention your missing my 400k ppd, my rig is currently "trying" to figure its self out with its new mobo lol, its still in shock.
> though i got it pretty stable now.


i had a computer down for 2 days to and my pc was crashed for 5hrs i and donate was down i lost about 800k alone.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i had a computer down for 2 dyas to and my pc was crashed for 5hrs i and donate was down i lost about 800k alone.


this so much, i've had my pc down for probably about a week now, new rig, so much crap to figure out.


----------



## BritishBob

DiRT is having a blast at my place atm.... under 8min completion times.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> DiRT is having a blast at my place atm.... under 8min completion times.


same here, but it was using ALOOOOT of my resources, but the temps were super low for some reason.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> same here, but it was using ALOOOOT of my resources, but the temps were super low for some reason.


What do you mean allot? It should be using all! Meh, only 72c on GPU. Not opened the window for a while either.

Also, anyone tryed the 12.11 drivers with BOINC. I don't really want to swap so close to a BGB. And the fact I have just resurrected my rig.


----------



## DarkRyder

running 12.11 beta 4 here, working great so far!!


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> running 12.11 beta 4 here, working great so far!!


Any performance increases?


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Any performance increases?


On my 7550M in my laptop, I have seen a Performance increase.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Also running the 12.11 Beta 4 drivers! Nice increase in Poem. Now doing 7 WU's in 30 minutes - less time than 6 WU's took on previous drivers. I finally got DistrRTgen working on my computer by ticking the box to "run Test Applications". It takes me 21 minutes to complete 1 WU and the new drivers haven't improved anything on that project. My computer also shut down and detached Poem overnight (never done that before) and when watching a movie on my TV, I was getting some black, blocky artifacts on my main monitor. Weird!


----------



## BritishBob

Installed 12.11 drivers. Non modded. I am seeing a 30 increase in DiRT. I am also running a cpu only WU atm, which slows them down slightly. Will see after I have more WU done. Probs report back in 2-3 hours.

Also, anyone know what that awesome Samsung RAM is? In need of some new ram if I get the CPU heatsink I want.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Installed 12.11 drivers. Non modded. I am seeing a 30 increase in DiRT. I am also running a cpu only WU atm, which slows them down slightly. Will see after I have more WU done. Probs report back in 2-3 hours.
> Also, anyone know what that awesome Samsung RAM is? In need of some new ram if I get the CPU heatsink I want.


This one : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147096&name=Desktop-Memory


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

The only place in the UK that I've seen the Samsung RAM is here: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-017-SA


----------



## mm67

I bought mine from here : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Green-MV-3V4G3D-US-8GB-2x4GB-DDR3-1600MHZ-1-35V-1-5V-VLP-RAM-CL11-30nm-/140856789477?pt=US_Memory_RAM_&hash=item20cbb809e5


----------



## BritishBob

Gah... Now I have to grow a pair and drop the £100 for 16gb. 9 weeks till Christmas...









On average I am seeing a 20 second drop in WU completion times with 12.11 drivers. Seems good.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Gah... Now I have to grow a pair and drop the £100 for 16gb. 9 weeks till Christmas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On average I am seeing a 20 second drop in WU completion times with 12.11 drivers. Seems good.


If you can wait, I've seen them regularly drop the price as part of their 'weekly specials' to as low as £39.99, which isn't bad









@ mm67 - It's a shame that Ebay seller states that he won't mark the item as a 'Gift'. Without it marked like that, it would get picked up by Customs when entering the country and we'd get slapped with Import Duty or some such rubbish








Nice and cheap though. . . . like everything seems to be over there!!!


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> If you can wait, I've seen them regularly drop the price as part of their 'weekly specials' to as low as £39.99, which isn't bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ mm67 - It's a shame that Ebay seller states that he won't mark the item as a 'Gift'. Without it marked like that, it would get picked up by Customs when entering the country and we'd get slapped with Import Duty or some such rubbish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and cheap though. . . . like everything seems to be over there!!!


Still £80 plus postage. Gonna grab 16GB. 10 weeks of food until finance come through again. This is going to bug me.


----------



## lagittaja

Too bad I don't get my new CPU until around mid-November.


----------



## NewHighScore

I been boincing a bit more since I set up my loop! Been overclocking and tweaking the past couple days so I am ready for BGB! It is my goal to run full blast for 20 hours a day during BGB. I need to game







.


----------



## BritishBob

I'm about to cross 800k on DiRT in less than 48 hours. Thanks dark.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> If you can wait, I've seen them regularly drop the price as part of their 'weekly specials' to as low as £39.99, which isn't bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ mm67 - It's a shame that Ebay seller states that he won't mark the item as a 'Gift'. Without it marked like that, it would get picked up by Customs when entering the country and we'd get slapped with Import Duty or some such rubbish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and cheap though. . . . like everything seems to be over there!!!


Finnish customs didn't stop the packet, I guess because it's so close to the 40 € limit. Even if if they did I would still only have to pay the 23 %.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> What do you mean allot? It should be using all! Meh, only 72c on GPU. Not opened the window for a while either.
> Also, anyone tryed the 12.11 drivers with BOINC. I don't really want to swap so close to a BGB. And the fact I have just resurrected my rig.


I either run dirt on gpu or cpu only, but when it works, holy cow it works lol.

while as when i run something as moowrap, its not as intensive, but it still gets alot of work done.


----------



## axipher

I will most likely just run my GPU for the event as my Xeon is on stock cooling. I'm assuming that just like [email protected], system memory speed won't affect the GPU work units?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> I will most likely just run my GPU for the event as my Xeon is on stock cooling. I'm assuming that just like [email protected], system memory speed won't affect the GPU work units?


Yeah, GPU WU's are only dependant on the sore/shader speed of the GPU. You can even downclock the VRAM and crank up the core speed to maintain temps and decrease WU completion times.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> I will most likely just run my GPU for the event as my Xeon is on stock cooling. I'm assuming that just like [email protected], system memory speed won't affect the GPU work units?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, GPU WU's are only dependant on the sore/shader speed of the GPU. You can even downclock the VRAM and crank up the core speed to maintain temps and decrease WU completion times.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. Anyone have some high overclocks on the 7950 on stock voltage that I can use as a starting point?


----------



## lagittaja

So ordered one of these


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

I'm not getting anymore WU's


----------



## labnjab

I'll be joining for the event and for at least until you reach 10 billion







. Just started BOINCing a day and a half ago with the gtx 570 in my main rig and will soon be adding the cpu in the same rig (after I fold a few more units with it). Its only been 36 hours and I'm already up to just under 250k points


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder*
> 
> I'm not getting anymore WU's


what project is this ?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Target will be reached in 13.79 days on 11 7 2012

The 10B mark keeps coming closer









For comparison, [email protected] is at "Target will be reached in 9.05 days on 11 2 2012". Let's see if we can pull off the huge upset and beat them to 10B!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> what project is this ?


All of them


----------



## BritishBob

Well I just passed 1m in DiRT. A little slow. Took about 48 hours. At this rate should be top 100 in the team before the BGB is finished.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Well I just passed 1m in DiRT. A little slow. Took about 48 hours. At this rate should be top 100 in the team before the BGB is finished.


congrats keep up the good work.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Well I just passed 1m in DiRT. A little slow. Took about 48 hours. At this rate should be top 100 in the team before the BGB is finished.


man your catching up to me


----------



## kyismaster

huh. My Dirt Chart is so all over the place


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Well I just passed 1m in DiRT. A little slow. Took about 48 hours. At this rate should be top 100 in the team before the BGB is finished.


I'll see you there! Top 100 has been my goal since I started a month ago and I should be there tomorrow








Next stop - Top 10. . . . although I think that's gonna take a little longer !


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I'll see you there! Top 100 has been my goal since I started a month ago and I should be there tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next stop - Top 10. . . . although I think that's gonna take a little longer !


come join me in top 50's









you'll be here in no time, don't worry.

once the points start flowing in, things get easier.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> come join me in top 50's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you'll be here in no time, don't worry.
> once the points start flowing in, things get easier.


Sounds like a plan to me








By my rough calculations, I'll see you up there in a little over a month


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By my rough calculations, I'll see you up there in a little over a month


<__< i know your making 600-700k ppd, you monster.


----------



## aas88keyz

I hear about all the most optimized gpu wu's for nvidia and amd/ati. Which is fine cause I hope to be ready for that later on next month when I upgrade my card from HD 4850. Until then, will someone recommend a good cpu wu group to join for my FX-8120 and PhII BE965? That is about all I can offer for this BGB. Thanks for the advice in advance.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> Target will be reached in 13.79 days on 11 7 2012
> The 10B mark keeps coming closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For comparison, [email protected] is at "Target will be reached in 9.05 days on 11 2 2012". Let's see if we can pull off the huge upset and beat them to 10B!


Got a little over an hour of folding to do on my main rigs cpu, then it will start BOINCing. Hopefully that will help reduce the time it takes to reach the goal

What cpu project will get the most points? Its an i5 2500k at 4.8 ghz. I already have my 570 on DistrRTgen


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol at our current rate of putting out points we might meet the goal a week early we had our 3rd best day ever today.
2012-10-24 37,500,604


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> <__< i know your making 600-700k ppd, you monster.


Hehehe - It's more like 850K PPD with these new drivers. . . If I can just keep my computer from locking up overnight









For those that are asking about points for different projects, the best advice I can give is to have a look at the spreadsheet here. There's a list of different projects and how many PPD they produce on different CPU and GPU's


----------



## kyismaster

seems like my case will be here saturday, or monday, being barely ontime lol


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> seems like my case will be here saturday, or monday, being barely ontime lol


Barely on time? There's about a week and a half left until the event officially starts (although by looking at our credits, you'd think that we are in BGB days right now)


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> Until then, will someone recommend a good cpu wu group to join for my FX-8120 and PhII BE965? That is about all I can offer for this BGB. Thanks for the advice in advance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> What cpu project will get the most points? Its an i5 2500k at 4.8 ghz. I already have my 570 on DistrRTgen


CPU projects tend to get such low points compared to GPU projects that people run them more for the science than the points.

Having said that try Collatz for the CPU, that seems to get the highest PPD on my i7 860, not sure about other chips.

You can also check out the projects spreadsheet somewhere in the BOINC forum for a better idea of the CPU PPDs.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aas88keyz*
> 
> I hear about all the most optimized gpu wu's for nvidia and amd/ati. Which is fine cause I hope to be ready for that later on next month when I upgrade my card from HD 4850. Until then, will someone recommend a good cpu wu group to join for my FX-8120 and PhII BE965? That is about all I can offer for this BGB. Thanks for the advice in advance.


Unfortunately, CPU's don't put out crazy amounts of points. Personally, I'd suggest going with a project that interests you (astronomy, medicine, etc.) and joining it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Got a little over an hour of folding to do on my main rigs cpu, then it will start BOINCing. Hopefully that will help reduce the time it takes to reach the goal
> What cpu project will get the most points? Its an i5 2500k at 4.8 ghz. I already have my 570 on DistrRTgen


DiRT on the CPU puts out good points. But, as I mentioned above to aas88keyz, the CPU's don't generate high point levels.

EDIT: GingerJohn, you are too fast for me!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Barely on time? There's about a week and a half left until the event officially starts (although by looking at our credits, you'd think that we are in BGB days right now)


I gotta catch my 50mil ontime for bgb


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> ... by looking at our credits, you'd think that we are in BGB days right now


I know. I am feeling a bit left out here, still it is better than constantly worrying about my PC springing a leak whilst I am on vacation.

It is looking like the BGB itself may be more about how high we can push the team points in a day than hitting the 10B target. I wonder if we can manage over 50M in one day...?

Looking at BOINCstats we are sitting at 20M 10 hours after the daily update, thinking we may be on for a 40M day today.


----------



## Tribes

I have on question on what BIONIC really is or which you are talking about? I have a BIONIC Manager on my computer that I run [email protected] on and don't really know if it is the same thing.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tribes*
> 
> I have on question on what BIONIC really is or which you are talking about? I have a BIONIC Manager on my computer that I run [email protected] on and don't really know if it is the same thing.


Boinc is a program, [email protected] is a project.

I guess in a real world example,

Lets say Boinc ( your computer/ you ) is looking for work to do as a freelance, you can choose anywhere to work, but certain "projects" / places of work may not fit you/your computer's skill set, so usually you try to either work at a place that gives you the most points (paycheck) for the least amount of work you have to do with the skills you have, or if your a good willed person the project that you believe will give the community the most benefits, EPA, Math, ETC, regardless of how many points they give you.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Unfortunately, CPU's don't put out crazy amounts of points. Personally, I'd suggest going with a project that interests you (astronomy, medicine, etc.) and joining it.
> DiRT on the CPU puts out good points. But, as I mentioned above to aas88keyz, the CPU's don't generate high point levels.
> EDIT: GingerJohn, you are too fast for me!


I ran BOINC on the cpu for 4 hours and completed a few task, but the points wern't good at all compared to what i would get in the same time frame with [email protected], so my cpu is back to folding, but my 570 is putting up awesome points (compared to folding) so its sticking with BOINC. 400k points in 2 days







Id be lucky to get 30-35 k points on my gpu in 2 days while folding

How much does gpu clock speed effect point output in BIONC? I'm thinking of bumping up the 570s overclock. Its not even breaking a sweat on DiRT at its 850 clock and stays under 55c with fans only on 40%.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I ran BOINC on the cpu for 4 hours and completed a few task, but the points wern't good at all compared to what i would get in the same time frame with [email protected], so my cpu is back to folding, but my 570 is putting up awesome points (compared to folding) so its sticking with BOINC. 400k points in 2 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id be lucky to get 30-35 k points on my gpu in 2 days while folding
> How much does gpu clock speed effect point output in BIONC? I'm thinking of bumping up the 570s overclock. Its not even breaking a sweat on DiRT at its 850 clock and stays under 55c with fans only on 40%.


Many Projects will only make tasks for CPUs because of there complicated nature, so. . . If it's something you like and believe in, then i say go for it









The Core-Clock can make a big difference, but if you push too far you will get errors and it only needs to be 1 fail in 10 to make it not worth it.
but a well tested O/C can make ya smile at the end of the day


----------



## Gungnir

Just signed up; first BGB for me! This 7950 has been begging for something to do; folding just isn't worth it on Radeons.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Just signed up; first BGB for me! This 7950 has been begging for something to do; folding just isn't worth it on Radeons.


Moowrapper , [email protected], Milkyway, and DiRT

Will give you the most throughput, (point gain)

Milkyway probably being one of the least of the 4.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Moowrapper , [email protected], Milkyway, and DiRT
> Will give you the most throughput, (point gain)
> Milkyway probably being one of the least of the 4.


I've been running Milkyway for a couple days, just started Donate a few minutes ago. DiRT doesn't want to give me any GPU WUs... (I've enabled it, it just isn't sending me any)


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> I've been running Milkyway for a couple days, just started Donate a few minutes ago. DiRT doesn't want to give me any GPU WUs... (I've enabled it, it just isn't sending me any)


DiRT can be difficult lol.

Donate should give you ALOOOOT of points, but some stat pages don't count it as real points, Moowrap is your second best bet.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Anyone have some high overclocks on the 7950 on stock voltage that I can use as a starting point?


I'm using 1025 core right now. I've been up as high as 1100 core on stock volts but I get a few work unit errors on one card during some projects. Most notably Milkyway.

Weather wise, I'm kinda at that point where I can stop using the air conditioning and save some bucks. But running 1100 core and no A/C is really pushing the temps on these cards.


----------



## kyismaster

running 840 / 945 on my 6970

I wish i could clock that gpu core higher! I have alot of headroom still left!


----------



## BritishBob

I simply need my dedicated rig to be built...

Anyone got and info on 5870s on DiRT? Looking at getting a pair and would like to know a bit more.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I simply need my dedicated rig to be built...
> Anyone got and info on 5870s on DiRT? Looking at getting a pair and would like to know a bit more.


5870's do better on Moowrap i think. lord Dark Ryder would know much about this


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 5870's do better on Moowrap i think. lord Dark Ryder would know much about this


Hence why I asked... They seem to go for £70 on eBay, a 6950 goes for 100-120 and a GTX 580 goes for 150-180...

All are tempting, but the two 5870s seem to be the best value as I would only be able to afford one of the others.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> I've been running Milkyway for a couple days, just started Donate a few minutes ago. DiRT doesn't want to give me any GPU WUs... (I've enabled it, it just isn't sending me any)


DiRT was funny about giving me any work units too but in order for my 7850 to work, I had to go to the project page: http://boinc.freerainbowtables.com/distrrtgen/
Go to "Your Account" and then under "DistrRTgen preferences", I found that if i checked the box to "Yes" on "Run Test Applications" - I got loads of WU's


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> DiRT was funny about giving me any work units too but in order for my 7850 to work, I had to go to the project page: http://boinc.freerainbowtables.com/distrrtgen/
> Go to "Your Account" and then under "DistrRTgen preferences", I found that if i checked the box to "Yes" on "Run Test Applications" - I got loads of WU's


Same.... I had to do this. Dark told me. Cheers dark.


----------



## Krusher33

Finally installed BOINC. Got it running Rosetta project on 4 of my cores. Been running all night but no stats for me yet?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Finally installed BOINC. Got it running Rosetta project on 4 of my cores. Been running all night but no stats for me yet?


boincstats only updates users 1/day usually. especially if you just joined our team. give it time and you will show up.


----------



## Krusher33

So if I understand right, with the additional help of the [email protected] members, we'll reach our goal pretty easily?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> So if I understand right, with the additional help of the [email protected] members, we'll reach our goal pretty easily?


should be really close. if we keep up what we have been putting up the past few days we should get there right before the BGB starts.


----------



## lagittaja

Figured I'd take distrrtgen out for a spin with my 5750.
Looks like completion time varies hell of a lot. At least with [email protected] (3x per GPU) I get a steady 200k.
First WU took like almost 2 hours to complete, 6728 seconds to be exact which would mean around 112k PPD. Now the second one took only 44minutes and 10 seconds so that would be 285k PPD.
The 5750 is overclocked 775Mhz -> 850Mhz core downclocked 1150Mhz->1000Mhz memory


----------



## DarkRyder

try donate on there as well, it has given me the most points for 5xxx and 6xxx cards.


----------



## lagittaja

Right, I'll finish these few dozens distrrtgen wu's first and then add Donate. Thanks for the tip


----------



## NewHighScore

Hey guys. I am considering building a boinc machine to run all day every day. I have a AX750 to use for the machine and I am wondering if you guys could recommend some used video cards to hunt for. Hoping to do 2 or 3 way xfire/sli. Will that power supply power 3 of any of the older gen cards? I would like to go for highest point output per dollar if possible.

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Hey guys. I am considering building a boinc machine to run all day every day. I have a AX750 to use for the machine and I am wondering if you guys could recommend some used video cards to hunt for. Hoping to do 2 or 3 way xfire/sli. Will that power supply power 3 of any of the older gen cards? I would like to go for highest point output per dollar if possible.
> Any help is greatly appreciated.


my lord, you just have a AX750 sitting around? so jelly.

6950's/70's reference sell for 160-165 each, pretty good PPD ~ 400k-500k ppd
7970 will probably give you 800k ppd alone lol

2x 6970's should run just fine on a 750


----------



## Krusher33

Is a Nvidia 7600GT too old for this?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Is a Nvidia 7600GT too old for this?


8400gs or minimum i believe


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> my lord, you just have a AX750 sitting around? so jelly.
> 6950's/70's reference sell for 160-165 each, pretty good PPD ~ 400k-500k ppd
> 7970 will probably give you 800k ppd alone lol
> 2x 6970's should run just fine on a 750


Well it's not exactly sitting around but it will be soon. I ripped off the stickers which voided the warranty so I can't really sell it off and I will be getting a new PSU soon.









Hrmmm maybe I'll shoot for the dual 6950's. They definitely can be had for pretty cheap nowadays but 400 is pricey for just the gpu's. I was hoping to spend no more then 500 for the whole build. How would dual 5870's do? My brother has one and he is thinking of upgrading soon. I'm sure I can snag that off him for real cheap and I see them for sale often so finding a 2nd or 3rd shouldnt be that hard.


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Well it's not exactly sitting around but it will be soon. I ripped off the stickers which voided the warranty so I can't really sell it off and I will be getting a new PSU soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hrmmm maybe I'll shoot for the dual 6950's. They definitely can be had for pretty cheap nowadays but 400 is pricey for just the gpu's. I was hoping to spend no more then 500 for the whole build. How would dual 5870's do? My brother has one and he is thinking of upgrading soon. I'm sure I can snag that off him for real cheap and I see them for sale often so finding a 2nd or 3rd shouldnt be that hard.


lol shoot i'd buy it, if i could afford it lol.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol we might break our best day ever we got about 30mins to a hr befor boincstats updates and right now we have our 2nd best day to date.
Quote:


> 9,604,281,303.16
> Comprising 9,565,105,063.65 from the daily update
> + 39,176,239.51 since then


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol we might break our best day ever we got about 30mins to a hr befor boincstats updates and right now we have our 2nd best day to date.


turning my cpu workers on!









been running just the gpu.


----------



## lagittaja

lol winter came while I was taking a nap.
So much snow. It's so fluffy!
Would share a photo but too dark outside for my GNote (7PM local)


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> lol winter came while I was taking a nap.
> So much snow. It's so fluffy!
> Would share a photo but too dark outside for my GNote (7PM local)


take one tomorrow then. can't wait till it gets here!!


----------



## lagittaja

It looked like it snowed hell of a lot but when I measured it it was 5cm. A lot considering the time frame.


----------



## DarkRyder

the most i have ever been in at home was back in the mid 1990's we had between 20-24" so much that my dirtbike couldnt even push itself lol


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> DiRT was funny about giving me any work units too but in order for my 7850 to work, I had to go to the project page: http://boinc.freerainbowtables.com/distrrtgen/
> Go to "Your Account" and then under "DistrRTgen preferences", I found that if i checked the box to "Yes" on "Run Test Applications" - I got loads of WU's


That worked; thanks!

EDIT: Once I had snow drifts over 6-7ft here... That was quite a winter.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> That worked; thanks!
> EDIT: Once I had snow drifts over 6-7ft here... That was quite a winter.


dear god, that sounds awesome lol. time to learn how to use a snowboard!


----------



## NewHighScore

You guys are insane. I hate winter. It's cold and dark and depressing. It gets -40c here in the winter sometimes colder with the windchill.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> You guys are insane. I hate winter. It's cold and dark and depressing. It gets -40c here in the winter sometimes colder with the windchill.


yeah -40c doesnt sound so fun. -10c sure.


----------



## Angrybutcher

I get the best of both worlds here in Omaha. -20 windchill in the winter, sometimes up to 3ft of snow on the ground, then 100+ in the summer.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> I get the best of both worlds here in Omaha. -20 windchill in the winter, sometimes up to 3ft of snow on the ground, then 100+ in the summer.


Ehh, 100+, do not want. I prefer it under 80 for the most part.


----------



## axipher

Running BOINC now seeing as the new AMD drivers only allow my GPU to fold at 40% for some reason. Where would I see PPD?


----------



## lagittaja

lol realised that my Note has night mode.
Crappy pics galore









Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

E: Aaaaand tapatalk image host didn't work...

E2: How about now..


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> Ehh, 100+, do not want. I prefer it under 80 for the most part.


we had a lot of 100+ days here this past summer. set a lot of records along the way. tho the weathermen say the records were how hot it was outside, i bet to differ. I still contend that the records were set on my electric bills.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Running BOINC now seeing as the new AMD drivers only allow my GPU to fold at 40% for some reason. Where would I see PPD?


Which project? To see your PPD you have to make the rough calculation yourself by going to the project's website, signing in and going to your tasks where you can find the calculation times in seconds for each WU. Use that and the credit given to make the calculation for PPD.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Running BOINC now seeing as the new AMD drivers only allow my GPU to fold at 40% for some reason. Where would I see PPD?
> 
> 
> 
> Which project? To see your PPD you have to make the rough calculation yourself by going to the project's website, signing in and going to your tasks where you can find the calculation times in seconds for each WU. Use that and the credit given to make the calculation for PPD.
Click to expand...

I'm just doing [email protected]


----------



## lagittaja

Ooh, my order information updated, the cpu should be in stock on the 7th Nov so depending on how fast they ship it I could have it on the 8th but more than likely on the 9th.
So next BGB I'll have some more CPU power to feed my 5750.
The CPU is E3-1230V2 btw if I haven't mentioned it before.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> we had a lot of 100+ days here this past summer. set a lot of records along the way. tho the weathermen say the records were how hot it was outside, i bet to differ. I still contend that the records were set on my electric bills.


There were some 100+ days here this summer, too; fortunately I was on vacation in cooler places at the time.


----------



## magic8192

PPD is roughly = 86400(seconds in a day)*/* Work Unit Completion time(sec) *X* number of units running simultaneously *X* average points per work unit.


----------



## Krusher33

Geez... first they want us to do their simulations which is a lot math. And now they expect us to do the math of PPD too?


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Running BOINC now seeing as the new AMD drivers only allow my GPU to fold at 40% for some reason. Where would I see PPD?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Geez... first they want us to do their simulations which is a lot math. And now they expect us to do the math of PPD too?


www.boincstats.com


----------



## BritishBob

Ok now snow here, but 700k points done today. Gonna leave it going overnigt.

I have an annoying problem where GPU-z isn't picking up GPU load %. Only issue with the 12.11 betas so far.

Up 16 places in the team today. Too the top 100 here I come.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Ok now snow here, but 700k points done today. Gonna leave it going overnigt.
> I have an annoying problem where GPU-z isn't picking up GPU load %. Only issue with the 12.11 betas so far.
> Up 16 places in the team today. Too the top 100 here I come.


got a seat up here with your name on it. holding it for ya.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Ok now snow here, but 700k points done today. Gonna leave it going overnigt.
> I have an annoying problem where GPU-z isn't picking up GPU load %. Only issue with the 12.11 betas so far.
> Up 16 places in the team today. Too the top 100 here I come.


yea gpuz dont read usage when doing boinc but it does in games kinda wierd amd is still fixing bugs in the 12.11 so im sure it will be fixed.


----------



## FireBean

I just "infected" our two work computers at the shop with Boinc. My business partner does not trust stuff like Boinc and [email protected] So, I have to do my very best to hide the programs. He like to delete them...


----------



## jdip

I've been crunching like crazy today


----------



## Bal3Wolf

at our current rate 10bil Target will be reached in 11.71 days on 11-6-2012
one day into the bgb we keep counting down tho so might get it a day or 2 befor the bgb.


----------



## Irishgeezah

AM new to Overclockers but been Boinc crunching for 8 or 9 years. Just gotta figure out how to join Overclockers team!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irishgeezah*
> 
> AM new to Overclockers but been Boinc crunching for 8 or 9 years. Just gotta figure out how to join Overclockers team!


you have to go to each project individually and join overclock.nets team there.


----------



## Irishgeezah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> you have to go to each project individually and join overclock.nets team there.


Thanks for the reminder


----------



## DarkRyder

np man, glad to have you on the team!


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irishgeezah*
> 
> Thanks for the reminder


Welcome to OCN.

Just passed under 1000th in the UK.


----------



## lagittaja

Left my main rig crunching over night, long time since I have done that lol.
Kept the room nice and warm.
Meanwhile in Finland..


----------



## BritishBob

Meanwhile in the boring UK...



I have a pair of nice looking trees...


----------



## lagittaja

Multitronic.fi guys decide already when you're getting the Xeon in stock. When I ordered it said on the 9th, then it was not confirmed, then it was on the 7th and now it again says not confirmed.
Gotta keep checking on that, if it keeps sliding further and further I'll just freaking cancel it and order the stuff from Germany on the 9th when moneh comes.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Left my main rig crunching over night, long time since I have done that lol.
> Kept the room nice and warm.
> Meanwhile in Finland..


It's the opposite over here









in the house early on today


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> I just "infected" our two work computers at the shop with Boinc. My business partner does not trust stuff like Boinc and [email protected] So, I have to do my very best to hide the programs. He like to delete them...


Best of luck to you. That's actually against the BOINC terms of service, unless of course this business is your own


----------



## videoman5

It's going to be 25F tonight. BOINC should help me out.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

we had our best day ever today keep it up guys we might be hitting 50mil days befor the bgb even starts.
2012-10-26 42,251,867


----------



## axipher

I'm already at over 170k in just under a day.


----------



## labnjab

Wow, only been running Boinc for 3 and a half days and already almost 650k points







I may keep my gpu on Boinc even after the team reaches 10 billion


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> we had our best day ever today keep it up guys we might be hitting 50mil days befor the bgb even starts.
> 2012-10-26 42,251,867


Now we've made the best 24 hours in team history! At this rate, 50 million in one day could happen before the event starts!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Now we've made the best 24 hours in team history! At this rate, 50 million in one day could happen before the event starts!


Wrong







its the best 48 hours our first back to back 40mil days.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irishgeezah*
> 
> AM new to Overclockers but been Boinc crunching for 8 or 9 years. Just gotta figure out how to join Overclockers team!


Welcome to the team!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> we had our best day ever today keep it up guys we might be hitting 50mil days befor the bgb even starts.
> 2012-10-26 42,251,867


*
GO TEAM GO!*


----------



## gamer11200

We now have 100 members signed up!

To celebrate that, I am donating a copy of Counter-Strike: Global Offensive on Steam!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> We now have 100 members signed up!
> 
> To celebrate that, I am donating a copy of Counter-Strike: Global Offensive on Steam!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> We now have 100 members signed up!
> To celebrate that, I am donating a copy of Counter-Strike: Global Offensive on Steam!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> We now have 100 members signed up!
> To celebrate that, I am donating a copy of Counter-Strike: Global Offensive on Steam!


Outstanding! Hopefully we make 150 signups by the start of the event!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Outstanding! Hopefully we make 150 signups by the start of the event!


lol i did say we would get 150-200 would be sweet if we got that but heck our output is so high right now were gonna hit 10bil befor it starts fear the overclock.net we will take your spot


----------



## Starbomba

I just had a mini heart attack.









A neighbor started burning something which smelled too much like plastic, and i panicked so hard i fell from my bed trying to reach for the computer.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I just had a mini heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A neighbor started burning something which smelled too much like plastic, and i panicked so hard i fell from my bed trying to reach for the computer.


Lol i hear you if i hear wierd noises i get up and check my computers i had a motherboard catch fire befor turned a mosfet heatsink black and my room stuck or days.


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I just had a mini heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A neighbor started burning something which smelled too much like plastic, and i panicked so hard i fell from my bed trying to reach for the computer.


That is not funny, but I laughed.


----------



## SniperTeamTango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I just had a mini heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A neighbor started burning something which smelled too much like plastic, and i panicked so hard i fell from my bed trying to reach for the computer.


I spent 10 minutes of a fire alarm going off at 4am checking my fans thinking the noise was coming from them.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I just had a mini heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A neighbor started burning something which smelled too much like plastic, and i panicked so hard i fell from my bed trying to reach for the computer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Lol i hear you if i hear wierd noises i get up and check my computers i had a motherboard catch fire befor turned a mosfet heatsink black and my room stuck or days.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> That is not funny, but I laughed.


I laughed too, because it's not me. . . . . yet !


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> I just had a mini heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A neighbor started burning something which smelled too much like plastic, and i panicked so hard i fell from my bed trying to reach for the computer.

















Glad to hear it wasn't your rig.

Oh the love we have for our machines.


----------



## NewHighScore

opened my window and placed my computer in front for some nice boinc temps. It is -3 c outside right now and my rear fan is actually acting as an intake.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> opened my window and placed my computer in front for some nice boinc temps. It is -3 c outside right now and my rear fan is actually acting as an intake.


Lol...


----------



## kyismaster

Hmm. My rig, is still caseless, Whatever the room temp is, the temp of my intake XD


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Hmm. My rig, is still caseless, Whatever the room temp is, the temp of my intake XD


+1


----------



## Bal3Wolf

bump come on people more signups









On another note does anyone have issues running dirt and rosetta together when i do no matter how many cores i leave free it kills my dirt times they double go from 7:30-7:40 to 13-14mins.


----------



## deegon

Has any one found the Catalyst_12.11_beta4 to be faster or more stable on Dirt yet


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Has any one found the Catalyst_12.11_beta4 to be faster or more stable on Dirt yet


10-30 secs faster for me on dirt. You might see more on slower cards though. Sees it's deegon... Nvm then.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> bump come on people more signups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note does anyone have issues running dirt and rosetta together when i do no matter how many cores i leave free it kills my dirt times they double go from 7:30-7:40 to 13-14mins.


Interesting, [email protected] has been making my [email protected] GPU times almost double too.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Interesting, [email protected] has been making my [email protected] GPU times almost double too.


Yea i had to stop it even after removing it my ditrt units are still messing up no problems prior to adding rosetta.


----------



## gamer11200

For those that signed up with Cross-Product ID as "new":

Please send me a PM when you can with your Cross-Product ID. Failure to do so will result in you not being counted in DarkRyder's BGB stats page and thus, you wouldn't be able to win any prizes.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol basicly run some projects now so you get a id that can be added to the spreadsheet.


----------



## kapilove77

Add me in. Running [email protected]


----------



## Starbomba

Is it just me, or new DiRT WU's are taking longer to complete? I used to get 19-20 min of completion time, now i'm getting 21-22. And yes, i have not changed any overclocks and temp is stable.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Is it just me, or new DiRT WU's are taking longer to complete? I used to get 19-20 min of completion time, now i'm getting 21-22. And yes, i have not changed any overclocks and temp is stable.


What are you running? Mine take about 34-35 minutes. Could I be doing betteR? I wish I was getting those times.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> What are you running? Mine take about 34-35 minutes. Could I be doing betteR? I wish I was getting those times.


Only DiRT, no games, no videos, just Chrome. Also my clocks haven't moved from 875 MHz on the core. Rig is my main rig (GTX 470's)

Have you tried overclocking that 670? At stock speeds i get ~30 mins of completion time, so i shave off 9-10 minutes with a 44% OC and watercooling.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Only DiRT, no games, no videos, just Chrome. Also my clocks haven't moved from 875 MHz on the core. Rig is my main rig (GTX 470's)
> Have you tried overclocking that 670? At stock speeds i get ~30 mins of completion time, so i shave off 9-10 minutes with a 44% OC and watercooling.


I have the factory clocked version and I then proceeded to overclock it a tad bit more. It runs at 1215 mhz in boinc with a +36 oc on the core clock. I can push it a bit more but it becomes on the verge of stability at around +50-55 in unigine heaven. Is boinc more forgiving then heaven and 3dmark and would I be able to squeeze out a bit more oc? Also does the mem clock OC benefit work times much?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> I have the factory clocked version and I then proceeded to overclock it a tad bit more. It runs at 1215 mhz in boinc with a +36 oc on the core clock. I can push it a bit more but it becomes on the verge of stability at around +50-55 in unigine heaven. Is boinc more forgiving then heaven and 3dmark and would I be able to squeeze out a bit more oc? Also does the mem clock OC benefit work times much?


BOINC is more efficient, as it does not need to use VRAM, nor depends on the bandwidth, so you can reach higher clocks with less voltage by severely downclocking the VRAM. Check the validations on my sig.

Also, it is more forgiving with higher speeds. BOINC can happily cruise happily @ 895 MHz @ 1.150v on my cards (those are BGB clocks, for power crunching i settle for 860-875 MHz @ 1.125v, and everyday crunching i go for stock clocks), but for stable gaming it gets only up to 850 MHz at the same voltage (i have gotten it to 890 MHz for benching, but it is not too stable). I'm too afraid to really add max voltage (1.212v) because i'm lacking on cooling (my waterblocks are universal ones with Artic cooling aluminum heatspreaders) but i bet i could get them to 925 MHz stable on BOINC with good enough cooling.

I hope to find cheap full-cover waterblocks for my cards.


----------



## NewHighScore

Ok so I should downclock my memory? What do I do just monitor the highest mem clock I reach in boinc and downclock to that? And that should give me a little extra core clock room? And what happens if I do an unstable clock in boinc I simply will get a driver crash just like running a benchmark?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Ok so I should downclock my memory? What do I do just monitor the highest mem clock I reach in boinc and downclock to that? And that should give me a little extra core clock room? And what happens if I do an unstable clock in boinc I simply will get a driver crash just like running a benchmark?


I usually take it as low as i can to be able to watch 720p Youtube videos, but you can go even lower if you only plan to go into forums and such. I actually play with it actively, if i'm going to be away of my computer for a while i just take it all the way down and turn off the monitor, bump it a bit if i'm going to be there browsing OCN/other stuff, and crank it a bit more for youtube.

BOINC has no "specific" mem clock, it does not rely on that. Just downclock it as low as you can go. Downclocking VRAM will give you more "available" voltage to run the core speeds higher without increasing vcore.

If you reach an unstable clock, you will get a reboot, driver crash, or BOINC will simply abort the task and show an error on the WU status.


----------



## NewHighScore

Ok I'll give that a shot. I usually only reach a max of 69% power usage so would you say I have a good bit of headway?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Ok I'll give that a shot. I usually only reach a max of 69% power usage so would you say I have a good bit of headway?


Power usage? Not really sure what is that







If it is one of the new features of the 6xx GPU's, i might not know about it. Been stuck on Fermi knowledge for quite a while.

Your PSU can surely stand high OC's, both in CPU and GPU. If my TX750 can stand 2x 470's, which are way more power hungry than your single 670...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> On another note does anyone have issues running dirt and rosetta together when i do no matter how many cores i leave free it kills my dirt times they double go from 7:30-7:40 to 13-14mins.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Interesting, [email protected] has been making my [email protected] GPU times almost double too.


No problems with running both DiRT and Rosetta here, I just set my quad core to use 75% of available cores and they both play nice together.



On another note, loaded up both rigs with DiRT, Rosetta and Collatz. It's crunchin' time!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Our avg credit right now is 32mil a day thats good enugh for 7th best in all of boinc keep it up guys lets put fear in the teams ahead of us.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Our avg credit right now is 32mil a day thats good enugh for 7th best in all of boinc keep it up guys lets put fear in the teams ahead of us.


My last 6 days after getting my rig and DiRT set up...

Credit per day 908,909 | 1,012,110 | 843,606 | 544,244 | 231,180 | 26,473


----------



## lagittaja

Hrrmmpf.
Damn now I'm starting to question my decision of ordering the E3-1230V2..
Mainly because of support on this particular board. Been reading and googling a lot and it seems most folks running Xeon and consumer board use either Asrock, Gigabyte or MSI and some people say to stay away from Asus boards.
Gotta think about it.. I have opened the order from Jimm's for modifications and have replaced it with 3770K and added a SA SB-E Extreme cooler in there. Been hovering over the verify changes button for couple of hours..

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FireBean

For some odd reason I cannot get DiRT to run on my 7950 at all... The client just will not download the files for my GPU to run...


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireBean*
> 
> For some odd reason I cannot get DiRT to run on my 7950 at all... The client just will not download the files for my GPU to run...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Make sure that the "Use ATI GPU" and "Run test applications?" are set to "yes" in your DiRT preferences on your account:


----------



## FireBean

running test apps what the problem. Thanks!


----------



## granno21

alright, back from vacation and I got a shipment of 5850s coming in from DarkRyder









Just hope I can get everything setup before BGB


----------



## lagittaja

So looks like I'll be getting a Core i7-3770K, which is manufactured in Costa Rica (link just a reasoning behind getting a Costa Rica chip) but anyways















It's new, still sealed, has warranty and so on. And batch is 3222B508, should be good-ish. The seller bought 7 3770K's from Hong Kong and five of those were Costa Rican and he unsealed one of them to test and he said it will go at the least 4.5G/1.19v, and that chip is the same batch as the one I reserved.
Too bad paycheck doesn't come until the 9th next month hence the reservation and paid a 50€ deposit for it.
E: Of course a "good" batch can't guarantee a good overclocking chip but here's to hoping it will OC like crazy









Also guys, recommend me a heatsink to replace this True Spirit 120.
Been looking at NH-D14 which I have had before (in erm 2010 in a S775 Q9550 build) and the Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme (with the crazy 140mm 600-2500rpm PWM fans)
Otherwise I'd get the NH-D14 without even thinking about it since the mounting and fan clips are just pure awesomesauce, I really dislike the fans, I mean really. And I'd prefer PWM fans..
And mounting different 140mm fans is difficult on the D14. Of course I could just get 120mm GT's but I think I wanna try something else.
So right now SB-E Extreme is more to my liking, unless someone has any other recommendation? I'd like to keep the price under 80€.
There is Alpenföhn K2 for 74€, Alpenföhn Matterhorn 54€, Prolimatech Genesis 59€+FANS, Scythe Susanoo (







) 69€, Thermaltake Jing 57€
SB-E Extreme is 69,90€ in Finland and D14 is 71,40€, Phanteks PH-TC14PE is between 82-87€ so that's out of the picture, prices just as a general fyi.


----------



## kapilove77

in 2 days 88,000 credits


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kapilove77*
> 
> in 2 days 88,000 credits


Good work!







keep it up.

What are you running on your 6970? You can probably get quite a bit more if you run something like Donate or Moo! on your GPU.


----------



## kapilove77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Good work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep it up.
> What are you running on your 6970? You can probably get quite a bit more if you run something like Donate or Moo! on your GPU.


Thx. I am running [email protected] and i have Msi R6950 twin frozr III and it getting real hot on full load like 100-103C


----------



## Bal3Wolf

[email protected] will get you more points i run donate and milkyway on my 6950 and 5870 let them fight for work.


----------



## kapilove77

where to get donate @ home?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kapilove77*
> 
> where to get donate @ home?


The URL is:

http://donateathome.org/

You will need to copy / paste it into the URL box on the add new projects dialogue - it is not on the list.

Note that it has longer run times than MW, but does produce better PPD. Some people don't like it as it is not really scientific - it helps fund scientific scholarships throught bitcoin mining. Personally I only run it for the points during the BGB.


----------



## kapilove77

thx i added it. My Gpu Temp keep running in 100-103 while using gpu at 99% damn i gues it not safe.


----------



## mm67

Just noticed that surprisingly running Donate uses more electricity on dual 6870 system than Poem even though Poem uses a lot of cpu power also. PPD is pretty much the same on both projects.


----------



## kapilove77

is there anyway to run gpu on 80% so my temp don't exceed too much?


----------



## lagittaja

http://efmer.eu/boinc/

There you go








Should be pretty much self explanatory.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

LOL when dirt updates the credits we will probly have our best day ever As fo right now we will reach 10bil in 6.96 days right at the start of the bgb.
Target will be reached in 6.96 days on 11 5 2012


----------



## kapilove77

If i choose other project do i have to add that cross project id too?


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kapilove77*
> 
> If i choose other project do i have to add that cross project id too?


When you sign up for another project, just use the same email address as the first project. It should link the two projects based on email and have the same cross-project automatically


----------



## kapilove77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> When you sign up for another project, just use the same email address as the first project. It should link the two projects based on email and have the same cross-project automatically


Ok thx i understand.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kapilove77*
> 
> Ok thx i understand.


use as much similar information as possible. ie.. email, postal code, country, even password. make sure that if all your projects have "kapilove77" as your name name them the same, naming one "Kapilove77" << might cause them not to sync up. and you'll end up with 2 different users. all cases (upper and lower) must be the same.


----------



## Krusher33

Boy we don't have a whole lot of active people in BOINC altogether do we? I'm already ranked 145 and that's just 1 project running on a cpu.

I've been folding [email protected] for months now and still ranked 768 there.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Boy we don't have a whole lot of active people in BOINC altogether do we? I'm already ranked 145 and that's just 1 project running on a cpu.
> I've been folding [email protected] for months now and still ranked 768 there.


Well BOINC has never really been all that popular compared to [email protected], according to BOINCstats we only have 250 active members - people who have turned in some credit in the last 30 days.

Even if you look at the top of the table there are a few people there who are no longer active, 1 is even in the top 10.

Edit:

Just looked you up - you are 145th out of 208 (50 active) for Rosetta. Overall you are in 817th place in the team. Not too shabby for running a CPU only project.

Unlike [email protected], BOINC does a lot better on GPU than CPU, your 6950 would do well on Donate, Moo!Wrapper or Milkyway. To give you an idea, my 5850 is capable of ~500k PPD running Donate.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Boy we don't have a whole lot of active people in BOINC altogether do we? I'm already ranked 145 and that's just 1 project running on a cpu.
> I've been folding [email protected] for months now and still ranked 768 there.


i'm active enough for several people usually.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Boy we don't have a whole lot of active people in BOINC altogether do we? I'm already ranked 145 and that's just 1 project running on a cpu.
> I've been folding [email protected] for months now and still ranked 768 there.


This is the 145th person on the teams....
9 3 0 145 Bezzegh Adam 5,293,148 0 0 0 1 -


----------



## Krusher33

Ooooh, I didn't notice it's 145th on Rosetta only... it made it seem like 145th on the team as the whole. I get it now.

It did seem quite complicated going into this. But once I actually dove into it, and got over that "lack of confidence because it looks intimidating" feeling, I noticed how easy it is. Which is weird cause it's actually is quite simple. Just install manager, pick a project, and go. But for whatever reason... I felt like it was going to be much more complicated than that.

I really wish I could put my card into this, but my team is 1st in the team competition folding right now and I just can't let them down.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I really wish I could put my card into this, but my team is 1st in the team competition folding right now and I just can't let them down.


Fair enough - we certainly appriciate your CPU time.

Good luck with keeping your 1st place in the TC!


----------



## TechCrazy

Id like to give this a try, just installed the manager and trying things out for the first time today. Which do I fold for the contest atm Im messing with milkyway.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Id like to give this a try, just installed the manager and trying things out for the first time today. Which do I fold for the contest atm Im messing with milkyway.


You can choose any project that you like (including MilkyWay). That's the great thing about BOINC - you can pick whatever cause you are most interested in. Your 7850 would put out some good points on DiRT, POEM, or Donate if you want to go for maximum pointage!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Id like to give this a try, just installed the manager and trying things out for the first time today. Which do I fold for the contest atm Im messing with milkyway.


Distrrgen, [email protected], moowrapper, [email protected], primegrid, milkyway; in the order of points


----------



## TechCrazy

Thanks guys having some issues with it recognizing my password. I dont want to make a new account on boinc and mess up the contest for me. I need some help I tryed adding project and then it asked for email/pass its telling me no such user. Should I just make a new acct?


----------



## GingerJohn

Since we are likely to break the 10B around the start of the event it is looking like we might have to change the title of the BGB to "BGB23 - The Push For 20th Place"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Thanks guys having some issues with it recognizing my password. I dont want to make a new account on boinc and mess up the contest for me.


So long as you use the same e-mail address for each project it should all add on to the same CPUID. It takes ~24 hours for BOINCstats to add new accounts, so give it a day and check back.


----------



## TechCrazy

wierd so I tryed adding projects and the only one that seems to like my password is milkyway. So Im running that till tonight to see if my info was updated so maybe I could get others going. Hopefully Im doing this right.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> wierd so I tryed adding projects and the only one that seems to like my password is milkyway. So Im running that till tonight to see if my info was updated so maybe I could get others going. Hopefully Im doing this right.


You have to set up a new account for each new project. You can set up the account when you attach to the project - just be sure to use the same e-mail address so they all end up on the same CPUID.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Ooooh, I didn't notice it's 145th on Rosetta only... it made it seem like 145th on the team as the whole. I get it now.
> It did seem quite complicated going into this. But once I actually dove into it, and got over that "lack of confidence because it looks intimidating" feeling, I noticed how easy it is. Which is weird cause it's actually is quite simple. Just install manager, pick a project, and go. But for whatever reason... I felt like it was going to be much more complicated than that.
> I really wish I could put my card into this, but my team is 1st in the team competition folding right now and I just can't let them down.


BOINC is even easier to setup than [email protected] v7 (let's put aside v6 and the several clients), the only "difficult" thing would be to keep the data on multiple projects the same.

CPU only is good enough. I've had some issues which i can't fix right now with my CPU, but i used to run SMP on my CPU and BOINC on the GPU's, so it's all right, you're not the only one doing both projects.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> You have to set up a new account for each new project. You can set up the account when you attach to the project - just be sure to use the same e-mail address so they all end up on the same CPUID.


Also, he could use a project manager like BAM! to make things even easier and track his credits too.


----------



## TechCrazy

You guys have the resource changed for each project or did you leave at default? Well sitting at 3k pts and hoping stats update so I can put in sig.


----------



## levontraut

On my phone... I will have a look at it tomorrow and will see


----------



## BWG

Has my old pal Finrond been hanging around here?


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> You guys have the resource changed for each project or did you leave at default? Well sitting at 3k pts and hoping stats update so I can put in sig.


It is up to you how you allocated your resources for each project. If want one project to have more weight/earn more points than another, you can change the resources


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Has my old pal Finrond been hanging around here?


Before I answer that, are you interested in BOINCing?

Silly me, of course you are!









I haven't seen him on this thread in a while.


----------



## TechCrazy

Wow so I left my computer on so I could test some things. For ****s I put a thermometer in my room. When I left it was 74 in my room, came home to 87


----------



## FireBean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Wow so I left my computer on so I could test some things. For ****s I put a thermometer in my room. When I left it was 74 in my room, came home to 87


You need to turn you basement into the a man cave and keep you rig down there. Its what I did and it keeps the my basement warm.









Also, 220k points in one day WOOT!


----------



## BWG

I may Boinc in my sleep tonight







I did see Boinc has some interesting new projects I might consider running some time.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I may Boinc in my sleep tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see Boinc has some interesting new projects I might consider running some time.


Well feces on a stick and call me Shirley. Oh you guys have a TS3 channel, same as the BOINC guys.

It's just a shame CPU's performs so averagely. Those P4 build some people have...

Wait, does anyone know the PPD of those 32/46 core builds with BOINC WU. I don't think I have seen anyone with one run BOINC and test the different projects.


----------



## labnjab

Made my first million in BOINC yesterday







It only took a week too


----------



## BWG

Nah, but if you find a guy not folding [email protected] on a server, you guys should try it out


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Lol im folding and boincing lol even on bwg team my little enermax 460 getting a workout [email protected] on 7 cores while running [email protected] on the 5870.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Made my first million in BOINC yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only took a week too


Congrats keep it up


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Made my first million in BOINC yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only took a week too


Congrats!


----------



## NewHighScore

I think I might break 5 mil today!


----------



## BritishBob

5 days to get 4.5 m points... Looks like some solid 24/7 BOINC is needed....


----------



## axipher

If I wasn't living out of a hotel, I would be BOINCing 24/7 on my AMD GPU. I've officially retired from folding on my GPU due to the new 12.11 drivers allowing only 40% work. So for now, my system folds on the X3480 and BOINCs on the 7950 when I'm home at night on my computer. Surprisingly with a mild overclock, I only pull 350 W from the wall.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Is this good for 2 days?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> Is this good for 2 days?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well your work unit times look about right for a 6800 card (~3,000s), so yes, you are doing fine on Moo!


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Well your work unit times look about right for a 6800 card (~3,000s), so yes, you are doing fine on Moo!


Sweet. I was hoping that I wasn't getting a terrible bottleneck from anything. By the way, I just did an update on Collatz, and it shot up to 10000 already.


----------



## Terse

First post here, Joined the team on [email protected] ( My main project for now, it would be sweet to discover a pulsar with my computer.)

aaaand just noticed I'm #2 in RAC for this team in einstein


----------



## granno21

He guys, I value the BOINC teams judgement on new gear, would you care to weigh in on a new build for my friend?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1322272/new-mid-level-500-700-build-for-friend/0_20

I will try to sway him to join the team once he gets his new gear


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terse*
> 
> First post here, Joined the team on [email protected] ( My main project for now, it would be sweet to discover a pulsar with my computer.)
> aaaand just noticed I'm #2 in RAC for this team in einstein


Welcome to the team!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Made my first million in BOINC yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only took a week too


Congratz!


----------



## TechCrazy

Has anyone looked at or adventured into BOINC with amd apu for the cpu? (Of course there would be other gpu)


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Has anyone looked at or adventured into BOINC with amd apu for the cpu? (Of course there would be other gpu)


Just curious if anyone has or do you have a question about it?


----------



## TechCrazy

Well Im looking at building a budget BOINC rig and apu seems easier to get right now. I have a idea where I want to put in room so would like to go mATX but Ill go ATX if I can find a full mesh case to allow air to rise and not worry about cfm and all that crap with fans. I just wanted to know if apu is a optional substitute that would rack in the PPD. Or what would you suggest?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

a apu woudnt be powerful enugh to pull in big credits as i dont thk it could even run the gpu projects just the cpu ones.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> a apu woudnt be powerful enugh to pull in big credits as i dont thk it could even run the gpu projects just the cpu ones.


There would be a gpu other than the apu. I just wanted to find a good alternative for a cpu, I can get a A4-5300 for $65 instead of paying for a phenom ii $85.


----------



## gamer11200

The APU will be able to run GPU projects since the Operating System detects it as a GPU. The problem is that the GPU on those chips are not very powerful (even the one on the A10). Also the GPU ends up using an entire core of the CPU, at least on Llano it did.

You're actually better off getting even a budget discrete card like an HD6670 or a HD7750.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> There would be a gpu other than the apu. I just wanted to find a good alternative for a cpu, I can get a A4-5300 for $65 instead of paying for a phenom ii $85.


If you want to just do CPU computations with discrete GPU computations, the A4 chip miiight be able to. I don't want to say for sure since you might end up with problems with the CPU not being able to feed the GPU fast enough in some of the projects that utilize high CPU usage on the GPU tasks.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> There would be a gpu other than the apu. I just wanted to find a good alternative for a cpu, I can get a A4-5300 for $65 instead of paying for a phenom ii $85.


well then it would work fine your main points will come from the dedicated gpu.


----------



## BritishBob

Interesting point about APUs. I will be using one in my parents build. Probs round Christmas. I will see what happen unless someone beats me to it.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terse*
> 
> First post here, Joined the team on [email protected] ( My main project for now, it would be sweet to discover a pulsar with my computer.)
> aaaand just noticed I'm #2 in RAC for this team in einstein


Welcome







good to have you on the team


----------



## MiyukiChan

This looks like a very nice event, really nice prices it's making me sad i can't join because i have no computer to boinc with anymore..

Good luck to the rest of you guys!


----------



## 2002dunx

Welcome !

It's my favourite project, but currently clocking up credits for the big 10B push !

dunx


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> Is this good for 2 days?


JRux, it looks like you only have a few of your projects associated with Team Overclock.net. Make sure to go the the website for each project and associate Team Overclock.net with each individual project so all your points will count towards the team!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terse*
> 
> First post here, Joined the team on [email protected] ( My main project for now, it would be sweet to discover a pulsar with my computer.)
> aaaand just noticed I'm #2 in RAC for this team in einstein


Welcome to the team!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> Is this good for 2 days?


looking good man, glad to have ya. just make sure you join our team on all the projects. also make sure you are using the same email/country/ etc.. on each project just in case.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> JRux, it looks like you only have a few of your projects associated with Team Overclock.net. Make sure to go the the website for each project and associate Team Overclock.net with each individual project so all your points will count towards the team!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> looking good man, glad to have ya. just make sure you join our team on all the projects. also make sure you are using the same email/country/ etc.. on each project just in case.


I think it is a bug because on the BOINC stats it's showing as with team overclock.net, and also when I go to "Your Account" on the ones it provides a link for, such as Collatz. Don't worry; I have already checked that, and it seems to be counting it for the team.

Edit: I use the project manager on boincstats.com to create accounts.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Also, I just checked, and I am already sitting at 139k on Moo! Wrapper


----------



## magic8192

You still have to go into the individual project and add the team if you are adding from Boinc stats.


----------



## jay2nice000

seem im in some need for help. everytime i try to do a project for my gpu it crashes it doesnt matter if its overclock or at stock speeds my screen will turn full gray and wanted to know if its boinc or is it amd software or something esle.

also it seems that im not getting fast points like everyone else im running 5.1ghz and in 24 hours i only got 3k in points and i doing something wrong?


----------



## GingerJohn

Try running Furmark or some other GPU loading tool and see if it crashes - that will rule out a PSU issue (although your 650 Antec is more than enough).

If that works fine it could be driver related - try re-installing.


----------



## Biorganic

Also, you will generate many more points on your GPU than your CPU. Once issues get sorted out put that 7950 to work on DistRTGen.

What driver version are you using with your 7950, what are your system settings, VGA voltage and clocks? Are you certain that your 5 ghz CPU OC is rock stable? Maybe back that down a bit and see if the problem persists.

On another Note: Today was one of the teams best days ever for PPD. Over 41 million Credit. Good Job everyone!!! keep up the good work.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Our team is really rocking we are about 2.5-3 days away from our 10bil keep it up let the others fear overclock.net's boinc team. And we are 7 out of 96,888 for our recent avg credit pretty dang good if we keep this up we will be talking top 10 in total credit befor long.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> seem im in some need for help. everytime i try to do a project for my gpu it crashes it doesnt matter if its overclock or at stock speeds my screen will turn full gray and wanted to know if its boinc or is it amd software or something esle.
> also it seems that im not getting fast points like everyone else im running 5.1ghz and in 24 hours i only got 3k in points and i doing something wrong?


That is what I did.

Edit: Actually It fixed itself.


----------



## TechCrazy

Ive been running poem and donate and seem to get 100k ppd. Should I be getting more with my 7850? I use this computer for everything so that might be why it doesnt seem so high.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> seem im in some need for help. everytime i try to do a project for my gpu it crashes it doesnt matter if its overclock or at stock speeds my screen will turn full gray and wanted to know if its boinc or is it amd software or something esle.


My 7950 artifacts a bit when running Donate with 12.11 at stock clocks (still works, though), and crashes with an overclock. If you're using 12.11, you could try rolling back to a WHQL release and see if that helps.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Ive been running poem and donate and seem to get 100k ppd. Should I be getting more with my 7850? I use this computer for everything so that might be why it doesnt seem so high.


That is low, you need to run an app_info.xml file to get the most out of your GPU.


----------



## gamer11200

Tomorrow I will be finalizing everything in preparation for this event, so if you would like to donate a prize, please send me a PM before 7p.m. eastern time tomorrow.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Try running Furmark or some other GPU loading tool and see if it crashes - that will rule out a PSU issue (although your 650 Antec is more than enough).
> If that works fine it could be driver related - try re-installing.


my gpu is stable at 1265/1800 on every game i play, mw3/bf3/crysis 2/ nfs mw, and bl2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Also, you will generate many more points on your GPU than your CPU. Once issues get sorted out put that 7950 to work on DistRTGen.
> What driver version are you using with your 7950, what are your system settings, VGA voltage and clocks? Are you certain that your 5 ghz CPU OC is rock stable? Maybe back that down a bit and see if the problem persists.
> On another Note: Today was one of the teams best days ever for PPD. Over 41 million Credit. Good Job everyone!!! keep up the good work.


im using 12.10. gpu at 1265/1800 1.27v, yes my gpu is stable


----------



## magic8192

I wonder how many of the games you play use OpenCl? Boinc can cause an otherwise stable card to have problems with an overclock sometimes.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Ive been running poem and donate and seem to get 100k ppd. Should I be getting more with my 7850? I use this computer for everything so that might be why it doesnt seem so high.


I have a 7850 and running the app_info.xml file that magic8192 suggested is the way to go. I can get 1 million PPD running 7 X poem WU's at the same time








If I watch movies or browse the web a lot, my PPD drops to about 950K, but it's still high. Have a look at the posts on this page for info on how to set it up: http://www.overclock.net/t/1155850/poem-home-gpu-support/80


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> It's just a shame CPU's performs so averagely. Those P4 build some people have...
> Wait, does anyone know the PPD of those 32/46 core builds with BOINC WU. I don't think I have seen anyone with one run BOINC and test the different projects.


I can answer this one... I have run BOINC on my 32 core rig, and the PPD is nothing special... its like having four 8 core CPUs at 2GHz... or 32 single core CPUs at 2GHz.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> I can answer this one... I have run BOINC on my 32 core rig, and the PPD is nothing special... its like having four 8 core CPUs at 2GHz... or 32 single core CPUs at 2GHz.


What's the PPD like?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

We are gonna break 10bil befor the bgb starts looks like 10bil Target will be reached in 2.22 days on 11 4 2012 go team. Lets make a push to get 150 signups befor it starts and have a back-to-back 80mil days come on we can do it.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> What's the PPD like?


I think I was getting something like 18-20k points / day on [email protected]


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> I think I was getting something like 18-20k points / day on [email protected]


That is... Depressing... :/

15 more place to the top 100...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> That is... Depressing... :/
> 15 more place to the top 100...


I know, right?
I leave that on [email protected] duty most the time since it does much better there.
It is kind of cool to see 32 tasks running at the same time, but other than that it is nothing special.
My i7 970s @ 4.5GHz were better crunchers.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Try running Furmark or some other GPU loading tool and see if it crashes - that will rule out a PSU issue (although your 650 Antec is more than enough).
> If that works fine it could be driver related - try re-installing.
> 
> 
> 
> my gpu is stable at 1265/1800 on every game i play, mw3/bf3/crysis 2/ nfs mw, and bl2
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Also, you will generate many more points on your GPU than your CPU. Once issues get sorted out put that 7950 to work on DistRTGen.
> What driver version are you using with your 7950, what are your system settings, VGA voltage and clocks? Are you certain that your 5 ghz CPU OC is rock stable? Maybe back that down a bit and see if the problem persists.
> On another Note: Today was one of the teams best days ever for PPD. Over 41 million Credit. Good Job everyone!!! keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im using 12.10. gpu at 1265/1800 1.27v, yes my gpu is stable
Click to expand...

Running 24/7 computations on your GPU is not the same as gaming. Some aspects will be more stressful for the card and some possibly less. You may need to back your OC down a bit to run BOINC stable. Certain BOINC projects are more sensitive to OC conditions. I know that [email protected] produces a ton of heat, Collatz conjecture will give computation errors if your OC is not 110% stable. Each project is a little bit different.

I have different settings in Afterburner for various things, Max game OC, General game OC, Stock, BOINC for DistRTGen OC, and OC for [email protected] You may want to try something similar, although fine tuning each OC/project for stability vs ppd output took me months of trial and error.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Try running Furmark or some other GPU loading tool and see if it crashes - that will rule out a PSU issue (although your 650 Antec is more than enough).
> If that works fine it could be driver related - try re-installing.
> 
> 
> 
> my gpu is stable at 1265/1800 on every game i play, mw3/bf3/crysis 2/ nfs mw, and bl2
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Also, you will generate many more points on your GPU than your CPU. Once issues get sorted out put that 7950 to work on DistRTGen.
> What driver version are you using with your 7950, what are your system settings, VGA voltage and clocks? Are you certain that your 5 ghz CPU OC is rock stable? Maybe back that down a bit and see if the problem persists.
> On another Note: Today was one of the teams best days ever for PPD. Over 41 million Credit. Good Job everyone!!! keep up the good work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im using 12.10. gpu at 1265/1800 1.27v, yes my gpu is stable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Running 24/7 computations on your GPU is not the same as gaming. Some aspects will be more stressful for the card and some possibly less. You may need to back your OC down a bit to run BOINC stable. Certain BOINC projects are more sensitive to OC conditions. I know that [email protected] produces a ton of heat, Collatz conjecture will give computation errors if your OC is not 110% stable. Each project is a little bit different.
> 
> I have different settings in Afterburner for various things, Max game OC, General game OC, Stock, BOINC for DistRTGen OC, and OC for [email protected] You may want to try something similar, although fine tuning each OC/project for stability vs ppd output took me months of trial and error.
Click to expand...

the big thing I found between gaming becnhmarks and folding/BOINC was memory artifacting. Games will normally just crash or show signs of artifacts where as Computing can just crash the current work unit or produce really slow resutls.


----------



## Biorganic

agreed, this brings up another good point. A VRAM OC does not benefit BOINC work unit times. it is generally recommended that you run your VGA memory at stock clocks or underclocked.

@DocGonzo, What are your Appinfo settings for poem? Your 7850 is pumping out almost the same ppd as my 7950. Just curious what you are doing differently. Also what are your clocks? That is if you don't mind sharing


----------



## gamer11200

Private Messages as final reminder about this event, along with important information is currently be sent out.

sigh, I spelt it Te*s*mSpeak within the message. No matter how much time you put into proofreading something, there's always something you notice afterwards. :/


----------



## Forrester

Hurricane Sandy has left me without power for the past 5 days and counting, hopefully things will change this weekend so I can get in on time


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forrester*
> 
> Hurricane Sandy has left me without power for the past 5 days and counting, hopefully things will change this weekend so I can get in on time


good luck hope you keep power and nothing got damaged i know a few years ago a snow/ice storm left me without power for 2 weeks it sucked but we had a generator to use just it used about 10 bucks of gas a day we just used it to run heaters and my modem to and charge the laptop.


----------



## slapstick01

i think i found my "sweet spot" running DiRT on one 670, poem on the other, and donate on my 6850 for a total of 1.2-1.4 mil a day.


----------



## TechCrazy

Well I think something is broken with mine. Left for work, 6hrs later I did 5k running poem and milkyway. In this state I might not even bother building a boinc rig if this is the results Im going to get.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Well I think something is broken with mine. Left for work, 6hrs later I did 5k running poem and milkyway. In this state I might not even bother building a boinc rig if this is the results Im going to get.


Sounds like something is wrong with your preferences.


----------



## TechCrazy

What should my preferences me ? I have Dirt, [email protected], milkyway, moo, and poem.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> What should my preferences me ? I have Dirt, [email protected], milkyway, moo, and poem.


In the activity tab, have it on 'Run always', for everything. In the preferences tab, make sure the use gpu is in use.

If you run multiple projects at the same time you might want check the 'switch between application' option.

Here's my settings:





Also I should pass 10m points today.


----------



## goodtobeking

Hey guys its been a while since I been on. But I got good news, I FINALLY GOT NEW INTERNET!!!!!!!

Still slow compared to everyone else, but I have a slightly higher allowance. Going to max it out the first month with this BGB!! What do I need to do to get Dirt to run on my 6970s?? I need to get it running to get those points turning in.

EDIT: almost 35 million in Milkyway alone, and chipping away at my 1 million point Cosmology goal


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Hey guys its been a while since I been on. But I got good news, I FINALLY GOT NEW INTERNET!!!!!!!
> Still slow compared to everyone else, but I have a slightly higher allowance. Going to max it out the first month with this BGB!! What do I need to do to get Dirt to run on my 6970s?? I need to get it running to get those points turning in.
> EDIT: almost 35 million in Milkyway alone, and chipping away at my 1 million point Cosmology goal


a 6970 will get better points with donate but if you want to run dirt you shouldnt have to do anything special just add it.


----------



## 2002dunx

I'm seeing no GPU WU's available on the POEM server stats currently...

dunx


----------



## Biorganic

Mine shows almost 10k tasks ready to send


----------



## TechCrazy

DarkRyder is currently helping me get my poem in order so I can keep up with yall.


----------



## Buska103

how many points should I be getting per day on my sigrig?

I've been BOINCing about 6-12 hours a day for the last 30 days on Collatz, the charts show a +1mil increase


----------



## JRuxGaming

Which one is DiRT? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> a 6970 will get better points with donate but if you want to run dirt you shouldnt have to do anything special just add it.


I am not fond of the idea behind Donate, so I would rather run Dirt. But I am running the older version of BOINC, I think I heard before that I need the new version, or am I just getting old and my memory is slipping.

Will see if I can get it working on this client.

EDIT: to JRuxGaming it is Distributed Rainbow Table Generator, or Dirt for short


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> I am not fond of the idea behind Donate, so I would rather run Dirt. But I am running the older version of BOINC, I think I heard before that I need the new version, or am I just getting old and my memory is slipping.
> Will see if I can get it working on this client.
> EDIT: to JRuxGaming it is Distributed Rainbow Table Generator, or Dirt for short


DistrRTgen right? If so, then I'm good.


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> DistrRTgen right? If so, then I'm good.


correct


----------



## goodtobeking

Not getting ATI WUs for DIrt, going to switch to the new client I guess.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Not getting ATI WUs for DIrt, going to switch to the new client I guess.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Make sure that the "Use ATI GPU" and "Run test applications?" are set to "yes" in your DiRT preferences on your account:


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Not getting ATI WUs for DIrt, going to switch to the new client I guess.


If you're not getting work units, go to the DistrRTgen preferences page and set "Run test applications?" to "Yes". That worked for me









Edit to add, ninja'd by GingerJohn, lol!


----------



## Kevdog

All signed up, and all set up,







being a folder and never doing BOINC before, I am not used to being able to pick the clients I use, its probably been covered in this thread already but with out having to read 50+ pages what should I pick for my X6 and my 2 460s to crunch??


----------



## rasa123

I'm currently using my sig rig to crunch [email protected] and am currently averaging about 140k per day, is that about what I should be getting? Feel really jealous of these other guys who are getting 1mil a day and such, though I guess they have just slightly better hardware...


----------



## Biorganic

put that 6950 on Moo! Wrapper. you will get more ppd


----------



## nova4005

I have a 6970 and Donate averages over 500k a day as another option and I like moo too. When donate goes down that is my second pick.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> If you're not getting work units, go to the DistrRTgen preferences page and set "Run test applications?" to "Yes". That worked for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add, ninja'd by GingerJohn, lol!


I already did that, still not getting units. Using Darks page to dl the new client now. Anyone else getting any ATI Dirt WUs??

EDIT: any advantage of using the beta over the offical release??

EDIT2:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> All signed up, and all set up,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being a folder and never doing BOINC before, I am not used to being able to pick the clients I use, its probably been covered in this thread already but with out having to read 50+ pages what should I pick for my X6 and my 2 460s to crunch??


I used to run primegrid on my 460 when I had it. Used to make a good bit of points. But I think Dirt would put out more points IIRC


----------



## deegon

Do we get Start & End count down timers


----------



## Starbomba

Rads and fan filters clean, reservoir refilled, and enough anime to watch on my phone. I'm ready for this BGB


----------



## D-Dave

I've prepared projects for both my CPU(s) and GPUs for the coming week. However, for some reason I can't get GPUgrid to run. I get unresponsive graphics drivers right before the projects abort on me. I've tried running the project with my cards in and out of SLI configuration. Does anyone have any idea what might be causing projects to fail from running?

Besides that hitch, I'm currently running [email protected] and [email protected] If anyone has better suggestions for projects, I'd appreciate the feedback!


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> Do we get Start & End count down timers


Added to OP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Rads and fan filters clean, reservoir refilled, and enough anime to watch on my phone. I'm ready for this BGB


Nice! What animes do you have planned to watch?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D-Dave*
> 
> I've prepared projects for both my CPU(s) and GPUs for the coming week. However, for some reason I can't get GPUgrid to run. I get unresponsive graphics drivers right before the projects abort on me. I've tried running the project with my cards in and out of SLI configuration. Does anyone have any idea what might be causing projects to fail from running?
> Besides that hitch, I'm currently running [email protected] and [email protected] If anyone has better suggestions for projects, I'd appreciate the feedback!


Different projects require different OC's, if you have OC'd your cards so you might want to check on that. If you're running at stock, try bumping the voltage just a bit, it helped my GTS 450.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Nice! What animes do you have planned to watch?


Pretty much what piled up from last season, and a couple new BD releases from the old classics. I hate cliffhangers so i pretty much wait for the end of season to watch the whole series.
- Dakara Boku wa H ga Dekinai
- Hagure Yuusha no Estetica
- Koi to Senkyo to Chocolate
- Lupin III - Blood Seal ~Eternal Mermaid~
- I''s Pure

Good thing i can't BOINC on my phone, else i'd have to get bored or ask for overtime at work


----------



## D-Dave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Different projects require different OC's, if you have OC'd your cards so you might want to check on that. If you're running at stock, try bumping the voltage just a bit, it helped my GTS 450.


Unfortunately, the GTX 275s (at least mine anyways) have no voltage regulator that will allow me to adjust voltages. To make matters worse, the cards were running stock so it's not an instability from the GPUs directly







. However, I'll continue tinkering with other aspects of my rig to see if there might be something else causing problems. Luckily, BOINC has more than one project that I can use my GPUs for so it simply means I have to do something besides GPUgrid for now.


----------



## goodtobeking

Hey guys I messed up BOINC somehow on my computer when I tried to upgrade BOINC. Now everytime when I try to install the new app, or uninstall the old app I get the same error. Anyone have any clues what to do??


----------



## gamer11200

We are now under 24 hours of BGB23!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Hey guys I messed up BOINC somehow on my computer when I tried to upgrade BOINC. Now everytime when I try to install the new app, or uninstall the old app I get the same error. Anyone have any clues what to do??


Download the previous version of BOINC that you were using and install it. If an option comes up for "repair" or "repair install", choose that. Afterwards, install the new BOINC version on top of it.


----------



## rasa123

Well, looks like my rig might be down for the start of this BGB, main hdd is on its death bed.


----------



## jay2nice000

how can i check my stats?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> how can i check my stats?


boincstats.com


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> how can i check my stats?


You can go here to check your stats : http://boincstats.com/


----------



## BritishBob

Shame, I haven't hit my 12.5m total target. I should hit it in the bgb though.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Shame, I haven't hit my 12.5m total target. I should hit it in the bgb though.


Only 2 million away and nearly in the top 100 - GO, GO, GO


----------



## kapilove77

What project to run for max points on my gpu n cpu? My cpu is overclocked to 4.5 GHZ and gpu on stock and unlocked to 6970.


----------



## goodtobeking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> We are now under 24 hours of BGB23!
> Download the previous version of BOINC that you were using and install it. If an option comes up for "repair" or "repair install", choose that. Afterwards, install the new BOINC version on top of it.


Still no luck. No madder what version I DL and try to install, it all gives me the same error. I also get that same dam error when I try to uninstall it.....

I have rebooted, tryied to run as administer, and even use dedicated programs to try to uninstall it, nothing seems to work. And the BGB is getting close!!


----------



## ku4jb

sounds like you may have found This already good., thought i'd throw it out there just in case ..


----------



## magic8192

You can try this program to uninstall BOINC if everything else doesn't work. Use carefully.

It is the cleanup utility listed in step 2 that microsoft no longer provides.
Quote:


> Since the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility was discontinued by Windows, as it is quite powerful to use and with misuse you can wreck your Windows..


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kapilove77*
> 
> What project to run for max points on my gpu n cpu? My cpu is overclocked to 4.5 GHZ and gpu on stock and unlocked to 6970.


[email protected] wil give max points for the gpu not sure about the cpu.
http://donateathome.org/


----------



## jay2nice000

how come when i try to search my name on boincstats i find nothing







.

when i look at myprojects theres nothing there, did i mess up somewhere


----------



## BritishBob

Date Credit
2012-10-26 42,251,867
2012-10-04 41,939,808
2012-11-03 41,729,132
2012-11-02 41,728,522
2012-11-01 41,442,567


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> how come when i try to search my name on boincstats i find nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> when i look at myprojects theres nothing there, did i mess up somewhere


anyone


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> anyone


What name are you crunching under?

When i search for *jay2nice000*, nothing comes up...

When you put your info into the sign up sections of the stats, it is case sensitive, could you have typed your name in a different way?

On aside note: Ive fired up DirT and collatz... full speed ahead


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> What name are you crunching under?
> When i search for *jay2nice000*, nothing comes up...
> When you put your info into the sign up sections of the stats, it is case sensitive, could you have typed your name in a different way?
> On aside note: Ive fired up DirT and collatz... full speed ahead


thats my username-jay2nice000 BOINCstats BAM! ID
133520. email is [email protected] i see my points on boinc manager but nothing on stats


----------



## TechCrazy

Is this your first time doing boinc? When I first started a few days ago it took ~24hrs for it to update.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Is this your first time doing boinc? When I first started a few days ago it took ~24hrs for it to update.


this is my first time but its been over 3 days since i started.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

what does it say your username is in boinc under projects and then look at acounts.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> what does it say your username is in boinc under projects and then look at acounts.


it shows nothing!!! wth im running 3 project on 3 different computers


----------



## Bal3Wolf

can you take a screen shot of the projects tab in boinc manager somthing is wrong it sounds like.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> can you take a screen shot of the projects tab in boinc manager somthing is wrong it sounds like.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

ah you got it in simple view need to change it to advance view to see more info.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> ah you got it in simple view need to change it to advance view to see more info.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

your boinc username is jason their and i found your profile on boincstats make sure to pm gamer the right username and your BOINC Cross Project IDentifier. Which i listed below for you.
BOINC Cross Project IDentifier a99a8f3d3993fa16101bfd5bc8c4e127
username=Jason
http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2550910


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> your boinc username is jason their and i found your profile on boincstats make sure to pm gamer the right username and your BOINC Cross Project IDentifier. Which i listed below for you.
> BOINC Cross Project IDentifier a99a8f3d3993fa16101bfd5bc8c4e127
> username=Jason
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2550910


WTH how did that happen? OMG THANK YOU +rep


----------



## Bal3Wolf

probly the name you put in when you made your acounts you can change it but might take awhile to update.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> WTH how did that happen? OMG THANK YOU +rep


Its always the simple things that bite. Glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Its always the simple things that bite. Glad you got it sorted.


yea thats why people should always start boincing a day or 2 ahead so they can fix any issues when the bgb starts.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> yea thats why people should always start boincing a day or 2 ahead so they can fix any issues when the bgb starts.


Solid advice









I found that one out on my first BGB... my stats where all over the place


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> yea thats why people should always start boincing a day or 2 ahead so they can fix any issues when the bgb starts.


yup that is what i am doing, to bad tho idk how people are getting 1mill ppd, just got my 4th pc up and running for boinc. 3 work pc running p4 chips there will be on 24/7 everyday even after the contest and my pc which is just doing poem n milkyway gpu work loads. i would just have poem but seems since yesterday they started to run out or work loads for the gpu lol


----------



## Bal3Wolf

dirt runs good on a 7950 also.


----------



## axipher

Now that I've been running projects for a while, do you want my actual ID or just leave me as "NEW"?


----------



## Wheezo

Send Gamer a PM with your Project I.D. Was in the reminder email. *Anyone who signed up "Project I.D: NEW" is to submit their new Project ID before the BGB starts.*


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Now that I've been running projects for a while, do you want my actual ID or just leave me as "NEW"?


like wheezo said everyone needs to send it to gamer befor the bgb starts or your stats wont get tracked.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Now that I've been running projects for a while, do you want my actual ID or just leave me as "NEW"?
> 
> 
> 
> like wheezo said everyone needs to send it to gamer befor the bgb starts or your stats wont get tracked.
Click to expand...

PM sent to gamer.


----------



## GingerJohn

Right, 3h20mins to go - got enough Collatz on my 5850 to last me to the start, then on to Donate for that.

My 7970 is going to run DiRT for two days then switch to POEM and coast the DiRT validations.

I'm hoping to break 4M this time, would be 6M if DiRT had waited until after the BGB to switch to md5. Darn them


----------



## gamer11200

Just a heads up everyone, DarkRyder runs that BGB stats link that is provided in the OP. He collects all of them and adds them onto his script before the event begins. I have notified him of everyone that has sent me their IDs today. Just in case it doesn't show up in time on DarkRyder's stats, don't worry. I will be verifying the information for prize eligibilty using BOINCstats.com after BGB23 is over


----------



## DarkRyder

1llusi0n: you need to PM your cpuid if you want to be included in the stats...


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 1llusi0n: you need to PM your cpuid if you want to be included in the stats...


There's still a good chunk of people that need to do it.


----------



## DarkRyder

Pinkhulk: pm your cpuid if you wish to be included in the stats


----------



## jrl1357

I think I am signed up


----------



## Bal3Wolf

we need 3 more signups to hit 125 come on people get your friends boincing.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Right, 3h20mins to go - got enough Collatz on my 5850 to last me to the start, then on to Donate for that.
> 
> My 7970 is going to run DiRT for two days then switch to POEM and coast the DiRT validations.
> 
> I'm hoping to break 4M this time, would be 6M if DiRT had waited until after the BGB to switch to md5. Darn them


Be aware that POEM has almost no opencl tasks to send out.


----------



## jrl1357

anyone having trouble getting seti tasks? it toke 30 minutes for me to get assigned 1. it just said server has no available tasks


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Be aware that POEM has almost no opencl tasks to send out.


Thats not good, I was planning on running Poem for the rest of the week. I might have to finally look into running [email protected]

Any idea when more units will be released?


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> anyone having trouble getting seti tasks? it toke 30 minutes for me to get assigned 1. it just said server has no available tasks


[email protected] tends to always have an issue with getting work from.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrl1357*
> 
> anyone having trouble getting seti tasks? it toke 30 minutes for me to get assigned 1. it just said server has no available tasks


It is not recommended to run SETI tasks during a BGB due to the low points and long as hell turnaround time, which can go up to a month. Plus, it's almost time they go down for their weekly maintenance. Also, it seems they're not creating any new WU's for now.

It is my favorite project though, all issues aside. But for a BGB, you want absolute point generation.


----------



## goodtobeking

Hells yeah back online and running strong. That link that ku4jb posted and the link from Magic as well saved the day and got some well deserved rep. Thanks for the help guys and others that helped as well.


----------



## gamer11200

70 minutes remain until the start of the biggest BOINC event of the year!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> Hells yeah back online and running strong. That link that ku4jb posted and the link from Magic as well saved the day and got some well deserved rep. Thanks for the help guys and others that helped as well.


Great to hear that you got it fixed in time for the event!


----------



## Sethy666

Good luck and happy BOINCing everyone


----------



## DarkRyder

another update. i need cpuids from these members so i can have their stats tracked thank you.
NC1llusi0n, Pinkhulk, Deathclaw, cechk01, D-Dave, Chowtyme2, Multiverse, DEcomputers, king_maliken, and jpdaballa.

and thanks you everyone who will be participating in this BGB, i have attended everyone so far and i will for as long as i can!


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Send Gamer a PM with your Project I.D. Was in the reminder email. *Anyone who signed up "Project I.D: NEW" is to submit their new Project ID before the BGB starts.*


Do they give you CPID after you complete your first project? My first ones are only at 50%



Also is it normal for the BOINC Manager to have the screen saver thingy?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> and thanks you everyone who will be participating in this BGB, i have attended everyone so far and i will for as long as i can!


I second this. Let's make it possible


----------



## GingerJohn

Kevdog

To find your CPUID you need to go to BOINCstats and find your profile.

It looks like your profile is here and you CPUID is:

a5a1de9cf0ff7f91d1018342d31faaf2

Your projects are not at 50%, they are allocated 50% of the resources. If you were running two or more projects which used the same hardware then the run time would be allocated based on those values.

To see the status of the tasks you are running look at the "tasks" tab.


----------



## Sqrldg

30 more minutes! Wooo!


----------



## goodtobeking

30 minutes for ATI DiRT WUs any good?? First time running them


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodtobeking*
> 
> 30 minutes for ATI DiRT WUs any good?? First time running them


seems slow my 6950 does them in 15mins and my 5870 does them in 16mins.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Do they give you CPID after you complete your first project? My first ones are only at 50%
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1115586/
> Also is it normal for the BOINC Manager to have the screen saver thingy?


yeah screensaver is turned on by default during the install, i believe unchecking a box would make it go away. its only for cpu projects too.


----------



## TechCrazy

I just lost power because of a thunderstorm! Noooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Kevdog
> 
> To find your CPUID you need to go to BOINCstats and find your profile.
> 
> It looks like your profile is here and you CPUID is:
> 
> a5a1de9cf0ff7f91d1018342d31faaf2
> 
> Your projects are not at 50%, they are allocated 50% of the resources. If you were running two or more projects which used the same hardware then the run time would be allocated based on those values.
> 
> To see the status of the tasks you are running look at the "tasks" tab.


Thanks a bunch!! I was looking at the account information page,







so I guess it working ok?


----------



## tjr2121

The 6xxx cards choke on DiRT. Try some Moo Wrapper or Donate for the best points during BGBs.


----------



## Sethy666

14 mins to goooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## DarkRyder

i believe the cpuid is generated originally when you return your first workunit.


----------



## jay2nice000

all guns up!!!


----------



## Axxess+

Let's get this starteddddd
I'm now exclusively using DiRT! Gotta rack 'em points, science will resume afterwards


----------



## gamer11200

Just a reminder everyone, if you want to do real-time BGB chatting, use the Overclock.net TeamSpeak 3 server!


----------



## Sethy666

This is novel... Im usually asleep when these thing kick off


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> This is novel... Im usually asleep when these thing kick off


I should be asleep right now. Gotta be up for class in 7 hours, but this event is bigger than 1 lecture.


----------



## Gungnir

And so it begins...


----------



## gamer11200

IT HAS BEGUN!
FIRE UP THOSE RIGS AND CRUNCH CRUNCH CRUNCH!


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Ah shoot, I wanted this WU to finish as soon as it started











First time I'm crunching on this GPU, just got it


----------



## DarkRyder

the script for the points is not pulling the right stats, its a problem with free-dc's stats updating. hopefully soon the issue will correct itself. i've already like BOK know, so he can check on it.


----------



## labnjab

Got my new (to me) gtx 570 classified up and running at 900 mhz. The rig will be going down for an hour or so monday night to install a new beefier psu and a 2nd gtx 570 (reference oc to 850 mhz), im hopeing for atleast 300k ppd between the 2

One question, with [email protected] its best to run the cards individually (vs sli), does the same hold true for BOINC, or do they run better in sli?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Got my new (to me) gtx 570 classified up and running at 900 mhz. The rig will be going down for an hour or so tommorrow night to install a new beefier psu and a 2nd gtx 570 (referance oc to 850 mhz), im hopeing for atleast 300k ppd between the 2
> One question, with [email protected] its best to run the cards individually (vs sli), does the same hold true for BOINC, or do they run better in sli?


The extra PPD will compensate the downtime.

For BOINC, it does not really matter if you run on SLI or single, but i prefer to run them single because i dinamically adjust one card if i plan to do something else while BOINCing, but the second card is left untouched and runs full steam.


----------



## deegon

Power outage and the down time is 4 hours







half the town was out, back on line now thou
The missis says I truly am cursed!







It dam happens every BGB

that is in a song somewhere? . . . hmmmm "give me all your down time" LOL


----------



## TechCrazy

20k on donate. IM WINNING! DarkRyder you can turn on your computers any time now.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> 20k on donate. IM WINNING! DarkRyder you can turn on your computers any time now.


according to the stats list we are all winners LOL with a grand score of zero


----------



## GingerJohn

Yep, and I'm at the top of the table!

Take that, my 0 is way better than all of your 0's









I should probably take a screen shot of that - the only time I will ever see my name in the top spot.


----------



## mkclan

I cant find my name in stats!?


----------



## TechCrazy

So if i have poem and donate going is there a way to set who gets priority so if poem decides to give us something it will go instead of donate


----------



## Gungnir

I'm at 60th...









65k and counting...


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gungnir*
> 
> I'm at 60th...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65k and counting...


where do u see the stats?


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> where do u see the stats?


check out the OP


----------



## Sqrldg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> where do u see the stats?


http://darkryder.com/Boinc/BGB/


----------



## BritishBob

So anyone want to join me in the team speak?

Server IP is:
74.91.115.145

I have to go shopping for maybe 30 mins but I have a good hour or 2 after.

ALso, must get me a lanyard. I need something to put my keys on...


----------



## hijackerjack

Dang. I need to figure out how to the the app_info on Poem working for me. I'm stuck running 1 WU per GPU right now because every time i create a prefs file it deletes the poem app and nothing works haha. Only Poem is this stubborn ever lol.


----------



## gamer11200

BOINC room on TeamSpeak is empty? Hmm...must be because it's still early in the morning here.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> BOINC room on TeamSpeak is empty? Hmm...must be because it's still early in the morning here.


I did say I was shopping...


----------



## NewHighScore

Just curious what do you guys do in the BOINC room? Talk about optimizing boinc projects or just shoot the p00p?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> BOINC room on TeamSpeak is empty? Hmm...must be because it's still early in the morning here.


I will be there later, i'm at work at the moment.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Just curious what do you guys do in the BOINC room? Talk about optimizing boinc projects or just shoot the p00p?


depeneds on who's in and if anyone need help. I spend most of my time in the Random Musings channel, so guess what I often talk about.


----------



## NewHighScore

I got rid of my G930 because of constant interference but I will be buying a headset soon so I can play Chivalry with some of my friends and then I will come join y'all in the BOINC room.







I'm sure I could learn a TON from you good folks.


----------



## BritishBob

You can just type btw. If you have speakers you will be able to hear us, just not talk back.


----------



## NewHighScore

Cool well I will have to get on it! going to get TS3 now.

.......MUST........RESIST...........URGE..........TO..........GAME!!!!!!


----------



## EyesDilated

The BGB stats isn't showing up properly for me, the image is only partially visible... anyonelse?


----------



## kapilove77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyesDilated*
> 
> The BGB stats isn't showing up properly for me, the image is only partially visible... anyonelse?


It's visible for me maybe try different browser?


----------



## EyesDilated

I guess the problems on my end, cause I can view the site no problem from my laptop

I tried Opera and IE and get the same thing..



Not a big deal really, just bugging me


----------



## BritishBob

Bored... Sat in TS3 on my own. :'(


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Bored... Sat in TS3 on my own. :'(


If I wasn't at work right now, I'd join you


----------



## Krusher33

Gah... I forgot to start the BOINC client before going to bed last night.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Bored... Sat in TS3 on my own. :'(


ok man, im there. no mic or speakers tho since im at work. but i can chat... ?


----------



## DarkStar99

Me too! For some reason I thought it started at 12 noon like the last one. Humming along now though!


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

I am all the disappoint with this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Bored... Sat in TS3 on my own. :'(
> 
> 
> 
> If I wasn't at work right now, I'd join you
Click to expand...

Dido, minus the work









I'm on campus and don't have a headset.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkStar99*
> 
> Me too! For some reason I thought it started at 12 noon like the last one. Humming along now though!


it started at 12am the last bgb this makes 2 that started at 12am.


----------



## DarkStar99

I'll pay more attention next time then. At least I got some work in overnight, i've got boinc setup to crunch for 5 hours each night automatically. 24/7 for BGB of course!


----------



## Pavix

I'm going to let my machine run 24/7. I would have more points but I was trying to get app_info.xml to work for [email protected] and [email protected], finally figured out why it was deleting the app's binary(there are 2 locations referencing the executable, one of them had a different .exe name), but even after fixing that it wouldn't crunch work. I ended up deleting everything out of those 2 project folders, removing then readding the projects without app_info.xml to get it to pull down work for either one. I should be able to break 300k by the 8th.


----------



## Biorganic

If you run donate or DiRT on that 680, you should easily break a a million by the 8th.


----------



## GingerJohn

According to FreeDC we have already overtaken BOINC Australia and are now in 20th place.

We also gained 43M points yesterday as per the last BOINCstats update. A 50M plus day is loking quite likely.


----------



## Axxess+

Is it just me or does DirT not that effective with CPU tasks?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axxess+*
> 
> Is it just me or does DirT not that effective with CPU tasks?


It is not just you - CPU tasks in general do not generate much in the way of points.

For [email protected] it is all about CPUs, for BOINC GPU is where it is at.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> According to FreeDC we have already overtaken BOINC Australia and are now in 20th place.
> We also gained 43M points yesterday as per the last BOINCstats update. A 50M plus day is loking quite likely.


we're taken them down left and right. no one stands a chance against the might of OCN!


----------



## eus105454

WOOHOO!!! OCN is TOP 20!


----------



## Biorganic

20th in the World. Woot Woot!!!








Sweet sweet bacon!

On another note, how often does the BGB stats page update?


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> 20th in the World. Woot Woot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet sweet bacon!
> On another note, how often does the BGB stats page update?


the page itself updates once an hour, but the projects themselves update every so often. so we wait on the projects for updates more than anything. some update only once or twice a day.


----------



## Biorganic

Got it, Thanks Dark


----------



## DarkRyder

seems like most projects update every 4 hours or so, thats when we see our big jumps.


----------



## gamer11200

20th place in the world!


----------



## Sqrldg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 20th place in the world!


----------



## roflbox

Yay! I joined the boinc team yesterday just posting somewhere to say hi!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflbox*
> 
> Yay! I joined the boinc team yesterday just posting somewhere to say hi!


Good to have you onboard roflbox!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflbox*
> 
> Yay! I joined the boinc team yesterday just posting somewhere to say hi!


Welcome to the team.


----------



## axipher

I miss [email protected] because it's way easier to monitor remotely, but I hope my 7950 is chugging away some nice points 

So after we've all finished going bonkers, we've got a Forum Folding War starting on the 11th and would appreciate everyone's support. The main thread can be found below along with the sign-up link. I'm on Team Canada just in case anyone wants to join the bestest and most awesomest team 

Main thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1314913/2012-forum-folding-war

Sign-up link: http://folding.axihub.ca/ffw_signup.php


----------



## funfortehfun

^Signed up for that 

Anyways, BOINC'ed 212,400 points so far with [email protected] Waiting for the stats thingymabobby to update.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I miss [email protected] because it's way easier to monitor remotely, but I hope my 7950 is chugging away some nice points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after we've all finished going bonkers, we've got a Forum Folding War starting on the 11th and would appreciate everyone's support. The main thread can be found below along with the sign-up link. I'm on Team Canada just in case anyone wants to join the bestest and most awesomest team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1314913/2012-forum-folding-war
> 
> Sign-up link: http://folding.axihub.ca/ffw_signup.php


Do you have to fold 20+ hours to belong into a team? That is why i went standalone, i cannot fold/BOINC for over 8 hours a day.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starbomba*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I miss [email protected] because it's way easier to monitor remotely, but I hope my 7950 is chugging away some nice points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after we've all finished going bonkers, we've got a Forum Folding War starting on the 11th and would appreciate everyone's support. The main thread can be found below along with the sign-up link. I'm on Team Canada just in case anyone wants to join the bestest and most awesomest team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1314913/2012-forum-folding-war
> 
> Sign-up link: http://folding.axihub.ca/ffw_signup.php
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have to fold 20+ hours to belong into a team? That is why i went standalone, i cannot fold/BOINC for over 8 hours a day.
Click to expand...

Nope, this is just a 7-day event. We are working on the ranking system, but essentially, having more active folders on your team is good, even if they aren't full-time. there are plenty of people that sign up that aren't dedicated folders.

We have Foldathons once a month that are similar to BOINCers Gone Bonkers, then we have a big Chimp Challenge against other Folding teams (EVGA, etc.), then we have this which is just 7-day event between teams made up on OCN itself.


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Nope, this is just a 7-day event. We are working on the ranking system, but essentially, having more active folders on your team is good, even if they aren't full-time. there are plenty of people that sign up that aren't dedicated folders.
> 
> We have Foldathons once a month that are similar to BOINCers Gone Bonkers, then we have a big Chimp Challenge against other Folding teams (EVGA, etc.), then we have this which is just 7-day event between teams made up on OCN itself.


since you guys brought a few folders into this BGB, I think its only fair to return the favor. If I remember correctly, AMD GPUs are poop at [email protected] so I'll leave it crunching BOINC, but I will contribute my 2500k and possibly my dual 5410 come folding war time


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Nope, this is just a 7-day event. We are working on the ranking system, but essentially, having more active folders on your team is good, even if they aren't full-time. there are plenty of people that sign up that aren't dedicated folders.
> 
> We have Foldathons once a month that are similar to BOINCers Gone Bonkers, then we have a big Chimp Challenge against other Folding teams (EVGA, etc.), then we have this which is just 7-day event between teams made up on OCN itself.
> 
> 
> 
> since you guys brought a few folders into this BGB, I think its only fair to return the favor. If I remember correctly, AMD GPUs are poop at [email protected] so I'll leave it crunching BOINC, but I will contribute my 2500k and possibly my dual 5410 come folding war time
Click to expand...

Awesome, sounds great to me


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> since you guys brought a few folders into this BGB, I think its only fair to return the favor. If I remember correctly, AMD GPUs are poop at [email protected] so I'll leave it crunching BOINC, but I will contribute my 2500k and possibly my dual 5410 come folding war time


That would be mighty nice of you... thanks


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Nope, this is just a 7-day event. We are working on the ranking system, but essentially, having more active folders on your team is good, even if they aren't full-time. there are plenty of people that sign up that aren't dedicated folders.
> 
> We have Foldathons once a month that are similar to BOINCers Gone Bonkers, then we have a big Chimp Challenge against other Folding teams (EVGA, etc.), then we have this which is just 7-day event between teams made up on OCN itself.


Im in for team intel lol just gota remmber to load up my 2600k befor it starts.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Nope, this is just a 7-day event. We are working on the ranking system, but essentially, having more active folders on your team is good, even if they aren't full-time. there are plenty of people that sign up that aren't dedicated folders.
> We have Foldathons once a month that are similar to BOINCers Gone Bonkers, then we have a big Chimp Challenge against other Folding teams (EVGA, etc.), then we have this which is just 7-day event between teams made up on OCN itself.


Those two i knew about, but a combination of laziness, OCing time and BOINC have kept me away from Folding. I'm a twice CC participant (no badges due to the sorting issues) and i went to the Foldathons until i swapped to my 470's.
I had wanted to join a team, but most, if not all, required 20+ hours of crunching, and yea i understand since points for [email protected] =/= points for BOINC, so more time is needed to get good results.
I will be signing up for that though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> since you guys brought a few folders into this BGB, I think its only fair to return the favor. If I remember correctly, AMD GPUs are poop at [email protected] so I'll leave it crunching BOINC, but I will contribute my 2500k and possibly my dual 5410 come folding war time


Totally agree. It is time i get back to folding myself with my 470's and my 450. Been neglecting it for far too long.


----------



## GingerJohn

According to FreeDC we are at 48.7M points so far today, with another 5 hours left in the day.

50M is going to happen, how far can we push it? 55M? 60M?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> since you guys brought a few folders into this BGB, I think its only fair to return the favor. If I remember correctly, AMD GPUs are poop at [email protected] so I'll leave it crunching BOINC, but I will contribute my 2500k and possibly my dual 5410 come folding war time


Seconded - I can bring a 2550k and half* a i7 860.

I will look into this after the BGB ends, or do I need to get started earlier?

*GF needs the other half to do her work, she complains if I run it at 100% all day.


----------



## Sqrldg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflbox*
> 
> Yay! I joined the boinc team yesterday just posting somewhere to say hi!


Thanks for joining the team!


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> According to FreeDC we are at 48.7M points so far today, with another 5 hours left in the day.
> 50M is going to happen, how far can we push it? 55M? 60M?
> Seconded - I can bring a 2550k and half* a i7 860.
> I will look into this after the BGB ends, or do I need to get started earlier?
> *GF needs the other half to do her work, she complains if I run it at 100% all day.


[/I]

Im not sure I trust FreeDC lol. It claims I got 1M credit today, but theres no way in hell thats possible lol. I've only gotten like 400k


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hijackerjack*
> 
> Im not sure I trust FreeDC lol. It claims I got 1M credit today, but theres no way in hell thats possible lol. I've only gotten like 400k


FreeDC updates at a different time than BOINCstats.

As of right now the FreeDC day started 19h45m ago, BOINCstats 8h25m ago.

Sounds about right with the 400k in 8 hours, 1M in 20.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> FreeDC updates at a different time than BOINCstats.
> As of right now the FreeDC day started 19h45m ago, BOINCstats 8h25m ago.
> Sounds about right with the 400k in 8 hours, 1M in 20.


Yeah, I kinda figured after it reset my daily credit value haha. Makes sense. But damn. 48.7 million. Woooott.


----------



## labnjab

Had a rough start but everything is going great now. I ran the 1st half of the day not knowing i needed a free core on the cpu for dirt to properly run (i was folding on the cpu). So after lunch i shut down folding and now im just running Boinc on the gpu.

I also installed a 2nd 570 in the rig, ones at 850 mhz and the other at 900 mhz so that should more then make up for the lost time on the cpu mess up. And now since the cpu isnt folding, ill get 2 of its cores working on a project so its atleast doing something


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflbox*
> 
> Yay! I joined the boinc team yesterday just posting somewhere to say hi!


Welcome to our record-breaking BOINC Team!


----------



## superericla

And of course, my motherboard failed before I could start BGB23. I'll hopefully have it up for the last day...


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superericla*
> 
> And of course, my motherboard failed before I could start BGB23. I'll hopefully have it up for the last day...


Thats no good bro. I hope its nothing that cant be fixed.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Had a rough start but everything is going great now. I ran the 1st half of the day not knowing i needed a free core on the cpu for dirt to properly run (i was folding on the cpu). So after lunch i shut down folding and now im just running Boinc on the gpu.


I think you just answered a question I was gonna ask, because it looks like my X6 is running 5 instances and the 2 GPU's are using the last core.

BOINCing is a whole new ball game for me, but I'm haven fun with it..


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I think you just answered a question I was gonna ask, because it looks like my X6 is running 5 instances and the 2 GPU's are using the last core.
> BOINCing is a whole new ball game for me, but I'm haven fun with it..


Hey Kevdog... your cruching nicely, I see









Think you may join us for more BGB events in the future?


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I think you just answered a question I was gonna ask, because it looks like my X6 is running 5 instances and the 2 GPU's are using the last core.
> BOINCing is a whole new ball game for me, but I'm haven fun with it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Kevdog... your cruching nicely, I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think you may join us for more BGB events in the future?
Click to expand...

Thanks Sethy..









Sure I'll do it again, how often are they held?


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Thanks Sethy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I'll do it again, how often are they held?


Once a month, usually before the FaTs... which works out well. This must be a longer BGB, usually they run a little shorter than this one.


----------



## Tex1954

Everybody is doing well!!!!

Awesome points being made!


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Thanks Sethy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I'll do it again, how often are they held?
> 
> 
> 
> Once a month, usually before the FaTs... which works out well. This must be a longer BGB, usually they run a little shorter than this one.
Click to expand...

Yeah, with all the events this month can't wait to get the electricity bill....







.....lol


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> Yeah, with all the events this month can't wait to get the electricity bill....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....lol


Yeah,,, there's that.

But look on the bright side.... your having fun


----------



## Starbomba

I love november-december season. My cards just hit an all-time low temp of 52c


----------



## rasa123

Finally got my rig up and crunching for the team! It seems that before every BGB event something breaks...this time it was my main hdd...


----------



## jay2nice000

whoa how the hell did i go from 24 place to 73 in less than an hour


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> whoa how the hell did i go from 24 place to 73 in less than an hour


The stats have hit the 24hr point... updates should follow with an hour or so. Same thing happened last month.


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I think you just answered a question I was gonna ask, because it looks like my X6 is running 5 instances and the 2 GPU's are using the last core.
> BOINCing is a whole new ball game for me, but I'm haven fun with it..


I tried running a project on my cpu on just 2 cores, but it kept screwing with my gpu usage, so i went back to just using the gpus. Ill try messing around with it more on another day.

Im having fun too. My hearts with [email protected], but i think ill participate in future BGB events for sure, even if its just on one gpu


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> I tried running a project on my cpu on just 2 cores, but it kept screwing with my gpu usage, so i went back to just using the gpus.
> *Im having fun too. My hearts with [email protected], but i think ill participate in future BGB events for sure, even if its just on one gpu*


That would be fantastic


----------



## GingerJohn

So according to FreeDC our daily output for yesterday was.....

.....

62,694,168


----------



## PR-Imagery

Any recommended projects for older hardware?
(Namely a LGA 775 PIV and 9500GT)

I have DistRTgen running on the PIV atm, 15hr runtime; which is fine since it doesn't get used much during the day.
9500 usually Folds 24/7, if I can get that working with BOINC for the BGB would be great.


----------



## Tex1954

Hmm, 9500 can run about like my 9800's... DistrRTgen is the most points on them.... even if slow...

SIMAP runs well in older CPU's as well as newer ones... but again, slow... still, my old 1.6 Ghz Pentium-M runs it well..


----------



## Sqrldg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Hmm, 9500 can run about like my 9800's... DistrRTgen is the most points on them.... even if slow...
> SIMAP runs well in older CPU's as well as newer ones... but again, slow... still, my old 1.6 Ghz Pentium-M runs it well..


What kind of points does SIMAP put out? What other projects is it comparable to points wise?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

freedc stats says we did 62mil for the first day of bgb lol insane amount if its right.
62,694,168


----------



## droozel

Guys, is it me, or the stats page do not work correctly.
Yesterday it showed some artefacts, and now the scripts isn't even loading up


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Hmm, 9500 can run about like my 9800's... DistrRTgen is the most points on them.... even if slow...
> 
> SIMAP runs well in older CPU's as well as newer ones... but again, slow... still, my old 1.6 Ghz Pentium-M runs it well..


Awesome. An hr sounds lot better than 15.
What sort of points do you get on that?
I have three 2.13Ghz Pentium M laptops (two with 512MB ram and one with 2GB that I used to Fold on) and a 3Ghz Celeron 2GB ram packed away collecting dust I could setup if its worth it.
Have a FireMV packed away also, would BOINC run on that?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Awesome. An hr sounds lot better than 15.
> What sort of points do you get on that?
> I have three 2.13Ghz Pentium M laptops (two with 512MB ram and one with 2GB that I used to Fold on) and a 3Ghz Celeron 2GB ram packed away collecting dust I could setup if its worth it.
> Have a FireMV packed away also, would BOINC run on that?


Well, have a look here for all of that... Points isn't all that great, but ever point helps!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1065650/google-spreadsheet-boinc-cpu-gpu-wu-times-points-11-5-12

Have no idea on FireMV... but it has to be fairly modern to run BOINC stuff... 4850 at least I think...


----------



## BritishBob

DiRT got stuck on a task for 6 hours... Damn it. Why do I have to sleep.


----------



## jay2nice000

CONGRATULATIONS BOINC MEMBERS!!!!!

BEST DAY FOR OCN ON BOINC WAS 11/5/12 WITH 44,769,687 POINTS!!!!!!

LETS PUSH FOR ANOTHER GREAT DAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> Well, have a look here for all of that... *Points isn't all that great*, but ever point helps!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1065650/google-spreadsheet-boinc-cpu-gpu-wu-times-points-11-5-12
> 
> Have no idea on FireMV... but it has to be fairly modern to run BOINC stuff... 4850 at least I think...


Psh, I folded on one of those laptops for a year for the extra 175ppd, plus it kept my feeties warm








Guess it wouldn't hurt to try one out.

Well they stopped selling them in 2010 I think.


----------



## Sqrldg

Woohoo!







1,000,000 Not too shabby for this lil ol' laptop of mine.


----------



## deegon

holy cow, I just had all the Dirt tasks on one of my computers abandoned by the server








but it's ok cause they gave me some new ones


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> holy cow, I just had all the Dirt tasks on one of my computers abandoned by the server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's ok cause they gave me some new ones


I had that, but one of mine was stuck for 6 hours.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> I had that, but one of mine was stuck for 6 hours.


i had that happen a few times why i switched to running 6 poem work units.


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i had that happen a few times why i switched to running 6 poem work units.


I have about 1.4m points stacked. So it should affect me too badly.


----------



## vectrauk

Ive just connected my second gaming rig to boinc.It should get me a few more credits


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Finally got Windows 8 Pro installed and everything running just right when I remembered that BGB was going on!







At least now I have everything running perfectly and I'm crunching away on my 5850. Hoping I get some good numbers even with the late start. Really eyeing one of those pretty Ducky keyboards


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I'm not used to leaving my computer on 24/7 but I've had it running constantly for the last month. My RAM usage has slowly crept up from around 40% to 66% - has anyone else noticed this. . . . is it normal?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doc_Gonzo*
> 
> I'm not used to leaving my computer on 24/7 but I've had it running constantly for the last month. My RAM usage has slowly crept up from around 40% to 66% - has anyone else noticed this. . . . is it normal?


Depends what you have running. Might be a memory leak from a background application.


----------



## EyesDilated

Nice, got my first million points!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Depends what you have running. Might be a memory leak from a background application.


I have Boinc, Boinc task manager, Afterburner, Canon Printer interface / menu, core temp and the desktop gadget thingy, Outlook, Chrome, Avast, Malwarebytes and the Intel Turbo boost monitor running. Is there anyway to check for a memory leak?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyesDilated*
> 
> Nice, got my first million points!


Congratulations!!


----------



## gamer11200

64,135,995.21 (and counting) credits in a 24 hour period according to BOINCstats. Jaw-droppingly amazing!


----------



## clark_b

I need some help setting up the "app_info.xml" for POEM to use both my Nvidia and ATI cards. Is this possible?


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 64,135,995.21 (and counting) credits in a 24 hour period according to BOINCstats. Jaw-droppingly amazing!


Awesome is the word... best we ever seen... everyone cranking hard! This BGB is a record breaker all around!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 64,135,995.21 (and counting) credits in a 24 hour period according to BOINCstats. Jaw-droppingly amazing!


You're welcome


----------



## Wheezo

Holy 64 million. How high can we go in the next few days?


----------



## clark_b

No assistance?


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> No assistance?


I'm sorry - I have no experience with the app_info file and a mix of ATI / Nvidia cards. I'm sure that someone will be along soon that will know how it's done though. I'm pretty sure it is possible


----------



## NewHighScore

GUys I just want to say I only gamed for approximately 1 hour since BGB started. That is like..... you don't know. I pretty much game a full time job lol. 6-8 hrs a day.

I need a hug.







and a pat on the back. hahahahaha


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> GUys I just want to say I only gamed for approximately 1 hour since BGB started. That is like..... you don't know. I pretty much game a full time job lol. 6-8 hrs a day.
> I need a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pat on the back. hahahahaha


i have a couple extra systems, you can come over and game when im at work if you want


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> No assistance?


This works for me : http://www.overclock.net/t/1300548/hurricane-isaac-boincing/0_20#post_18080096


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i have a couple extra systems, you can come over and game when im at work if you want


but that would be taking away from precious BGB points! hehehe. I wouldn't mind going back to my roots though as half of my roots are Lexington, KY.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> GUys I just want to say I only gamed for approximately 1 hour since BGB started. That is like..... you don't know. I pretty much game a full time job lol. 6-8 hrs a day.
> I need a hug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a pat on the back. hahahahaha



















Best I can do for now. Keep up the good work!

I know it is a novel concept, but you could always.... you know..... read a book....









Over the past 4 days I have caught up on some reading I have been meaning to get round to, it was actually a nice change.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best I can do for now. Keep up the good work!
> I know it is a novel concept, but you could always.... you know..... read a book....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the past 4 days I have caught up on some reading I have been meaning to get round to, it was actually a nice change.


Thanks bud.







Man I shamefully admit I have only ever read a handful of books outside of school. It's simply something that I don't find stimulating.









I can say one thing my house will be spotless by the time BGB is over.







It's a shame I don't have my crimp tool to sleeve my cables during BGB.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> but that would be taking away from precious BGB points! hehehe. I wouldn't mind going back to my roots though as half of my roots are Lexington, KY.


yeah, lexington is less than an hours from me.


----------



## GingerJohn

I am trying to avoid the temptation to get a friend for my 7950, only $270...

It looks all lonely in there by itself, and the sound card just doesn't cut it...

Of course then I would have to buy a $100 water block to put on it.


----------



## Angrybutcher

umm.....


If it stands, that is #2 production as a team in the WORLD!!!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrybutcher*
> 
> umm.....
> 
> If it stands, that is #2 production as a team in the WORLD!!!










That can't be right


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be right


http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/detail/1518783/bestxdays

Nope, it ain't....

LOL


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be right


freedc was saying 66mil probly is right lol we did get 123 signups and was already pushing out over 40mil a day.


----------



## Tex1954

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/list/0/0/International#9

Check that out... #1 is pushing out 80 mil/day about... several above us... BUT our NUMBER is #2... so I see what you getting at....

Our production today reported is #2.... not bad... position still #9...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/team/list/0/0/International#9
> Check that out... #1 is pushing out 80 mil/day about... several above us... BUT our NUMBER is #2... so I see what you getting at....


1 place above us lol for today and we are 4th in points for this month pretty dang good.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> 1 place above us lol for today and we are 4th in points for this month pretty dang good.


I agree... and if somebody would donate a few 7970's to me and some GTX690's and other odds and ends, I could do better!

LOL!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I agree... and if somebody would donate a few 7970's to me and some GTX690's and other odds and ends, I could do better!
> LOL!


You are already doing pretty darn well in this BGB, you overtook me and Phobos last night to take 9th place


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I agree... and if somebody would donate a few 7970's to me and some GTX690's and other odds and ends, I could do better!
> LOL!


so would i i could catch dark and deagon lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> You are already doing pretty darn well in this BGB, you overtook me and Phobos last night to take 9th place


lol you just need to do better







iv had a bad bgb so far mutiple crashes and a bsod when i woke up not doing any work lol.


----------



## NewHighScore

LOL I wonder if any folders or BOINCers have had run ins with the police. A funny story a few months ago the wifes aunt purchased a hot tub. A few weeks after purchasing it she had a gang of police show up at her house with accusations of her growing marijuana because of her power consumption spike. All this talk about multiple 7970's and 690's got me thinking to that hahaha.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> LOL I wonder if any folders or BOINCers have had run ins with the police. A funny story a few months ago the wifes aunt purchased a hot tub. A few weeks after purchasing it she had a gang of police show up at her house with accusations of her growing marijuana because of her power consumption spike. All this talk about multiple 7970's and 690's got me thinking to that hahaha.


lol i always joke with darkryder that fbi or black helicopters are going to show up at his house for all the power he uses and the heat coming off his apartment.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> lol you just need to do better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iv had a bad bgb so far mutiple crashes and a bsod when i woke up not doing any work lol.


Working on it!

Realised that I stopped my CPU work on Sunday night to run the backup / virus scan and forgot to restart them









3 cores of my 2550k and 4 threads of my i7 860 should be good for ~15k PPD, might give me the edge over Phobos (we are only 3k points apart right now).

Edit:

Looks like Dark is putting up a good fight against deegon this time, is this the BGB when he regains his title?


----------



## Pavix

Did we start this event exactly at 10 billion points? BOINCstats shows us at 10,104, 265, 077.66 which means we're 16 mil points away from what we kicked out yesterday and it's not even noon Central time yet. Pretty awesome.


----------



## BritishBob

Needs more people in team speak...

74.91.115.145

I might not be sat in the BOINC channel btw. Still come say hello. I am getting lonely.


----------



## BritishBob

Drivers crashed...


----------



## 2002dunx

We are good, but the no.1. team have 100 fewer active members and output awesome stats...

I'm skint









dunx

P.S. U.K. term for broke...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> 64,135,995.21 (and counting) credits in a 24 hour period according to BOINCstats. Jaw-droppingly amazing!


Holy mother of BOINC!!! That's AMAZING!!!







Congrats everybody!!!


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> This works for me : http://www.overclock.net/t/1300548/hurricane-isaac-boincing/0_20#post_18080096


There wouldn't be a way to define which gpu a project can and can't use would it? For instance limit GPUGRID to GPU 0 (570), and DistrRTgen to GPU 1 (9500).
Keep getting a computation error on my 570 and 9500 whenever GPUGRID tries to crunch on the 9500. Works fine for DistrRTgen tho.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Holy mother of BOINC!!! That's AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats everybody!!!


insane lol i thk we could hit 70mil or more cause we are already over 10mil sence the daily update on boincstats whats it been 2hrs tops lol and we did over 10mil.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

My name is somehow not on the signup sheet any more... is it too late to get added back in?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> There wouldn't be a way to define which gpu a project can and can't use would it? For instance limit GPUGRID to GPU 0 (570), and DistrRTgen to GPU 1 (9500).
> Keep getting a computation error on my 570 and 9500 whenever GPUGRID tries to crunch on the 9500. Works fine for DistrRTgen tho.


You can do that by excluding certain graphics card from certain projects by using exclude_gpu option in cc_config.xml file. More info here : http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> My name is somehow not on the signup sheet any more... is it too late to get added back in?


i dont thk so did you not sign up this time with bgb it does not carry over from event to event. If you signed up and the sheet made a mistake maybe gamer can fix it im not sure have to ask him.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i dont thk so did you not sign up this time with bgb it does not carry over from event to event. If you signed up and the sheet made a mistake maybe gamer can fix it im not sure have to ask him.


Almost positive that I signed up on Oct 19 when I received the PM reminder about the event...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*
> 
> Almost positive that I signed up on Oct 19 when I received the PM reminder about the event...


need to pm gamer then and talk to him about it.


----------



## Krusher33

I know Ars Technica and XtremeSystems... but who the hell are those other teams in the top 10?


----------



## Pavix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I know Ars Technica and XtremeSystems... but who the hell are those other teams in the top 10?


They're the one's we're going to spank like an unruly kid in a Wal-mart


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I know Ars Technica and XtremeSystems... but who the hell are those other teams in the top 10?
> 
> 
> 
> They're the one's we're going to spank like an unruly kid in a Wal-mart
Click to expand...

Speaking of Walmart, did you hear the news of that lady whose butt got glued to a toilet seat?


----------



## Biorganic

LOL at walmart.

Maybe we can break 75 mil today.









Anyone else having issues with POEM uploading completed WUs. My tasks will complete but will just sit there unless I manually update. I dont recall having this issue before.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> LOL at walmart.
> Maybe we can break 75 mil today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else having issues with POEM uploading completed WUs. My tasks will complete but will just sit there unless I manually update. I dont recall having this issue before.


mine are uploading fine but i been hitting update alot to get more work units.


----------



## Biorganic

Ok, guess I will just need to babysit my POEM tasks. Yay!


----------



## Gungnir

I passed 1M on Donate over the night; yay!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

My Poem tasks regularly do not upload themselves. It's not uncommon for me to come down in the morning to find 100+ sitting there!


----------



## Starbomba

I have been having issues with my completed DiRT WU's, which are not uploading. I know itnernet is working fine since i checked my computers via TeamViewer, but they just simply won't upload on both computers.


----------



## NewHighScore

Mine seem to like to stack up to about 20 then upload.


----------



## DarkRyder

i believe their servers are down right?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> Mine seem to like to stack up to about 20 then upload.


Mine have always uploaded in the same time as they complete, but get reported once the whole batch (~60) are done.

I just tried to see how many tasks i have pending, and the DiRT website seems to be down and maybe their servers are, so if you fail to download/upload tasks, that may be the reason.

Good thing i still got enough WU's for like 6 hours of crunching.


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> LOL I wonder if any folders or BOINCers have had run ins with the police. A funny story a few months ago the wifes aunt purchased a hot tub. A few weeks after purchasing it she had a gang of police show up at her house with accusations of her growing marijuana because of her power consumption spike. All this talk about multiple 7970's and 690's got me thinking to that hahaha.


I recently got a quote to put solar on the roof, when the guy came over and saw all my rigs he was like "oh that explains the power usage, me and the guys in the office thought you might be a grower"..


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> i believe their servers are down right?


Looks that way - the whole site is down.

Maybe they are updating the points for completed MD5 WUs? That would be well timed.

I hope my rig has enough work to see it through though.


----------



## DarkRyder

i think deegon killed it!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> I think deegon killed it!


Maybe we all killed it, especially when pounding it harder than usual this last month


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I recently got a quote to put solar on the roof,


How much does one of those go for and what size you looking at?


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> I recently got a quote to put solar on the roof,
> 
> 
> 
> How much does one of those go for and what size you looking at?
Click to expand...

Its scary expensive, it's 8.16 kw system, 28 panels with micro inverters...$200 a month for 25 years


----------



## lagittaja

Wonder why I ain't still showing up on the stat page thingy.
Triple checked and my ID should be correct.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> $200 a month for 25 years


Did anyone else hear this echo in their head?


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kevdog*
> 
> $200 a month for 25 years
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone else hear this echo in their head?
Click to expand...

I did, but considering i pay 2/3rds of that already, or more if i get more GPU's, it doesn't sound _too_ bad.


----------



## Kevdog

My electric bill now is $600 a month, so solar should cut that in half so the new cost is :

electric = 300

solar....= 200

Total bill=500 .....and thats for the first year, SCE raises their rates every year so over the 25 years I should save $125,000.00

and even more when the kids move out...lol


----------



## Krusher33

Nice. Don't forget the tax credit you'd get too.

I have been looking at some small DIY kits for things like just the fridge or 1 or 2 of my computers or something.

It gets too overwhelming for me. You see sales for panels and think "oh that's not bad". But then you get to researching and you gotta this and you gotta get that. They lost me at needing something other than just the panels.

Will someone just make a full kit for someone on a tight budget already!


----------



## labnjab

Somethings wrong with my BIONIC, its hung up on sending and receiving projects, I've tried restarting the rig a few times with no change


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Somethings wrong with my BIONIC, its hung up on sending and receiving projects, I've tried restarting the rig a few times with no change


When my projects start stacking up, I usually select the project from the project page and hit Update.


----------



## BritishBob

DiRT isn't even manually updating for me... :s We've killed the servers. XD


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> DiRT isn't even manually updating for me... :s *We've killed the servers.* XD


That would not suprise me


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Somethings wrong with my BIONIC, its hung up on sending and receiving projects, I've tried restarting the rig a few times with no change


If you are running DiRT then their servers are down right now.

Best bet if you have run out of work is to start up another project for a bit and check back later to see if the servers are back up.


----------



## funfortehfun

So close to breaking my 1,000,000 credits mark...PARTAY


----------



## Biorganic

@GingerJohn, you and Phobos are in a deadheat. FreeDC show you two seperated by less than 400 points. CrazyClose


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Somethings wrong with my BIONIC, its hung up on sending and receiving projects, I've tried restarting the rig a few times with no change


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> @GingerJohn, you and Phobos are in a deadheat. FreeDC show you two seperated by less than 400 points. CrazyClose


I know! We have been fighting it out for 10th place for a while now.

He isn't running much DiRT though, so that might come back to bite me if their servers don't come back up.

I was going to switch to POEM tonight anyway and coast my DiRT validations for the days 3 and 4, so it might not be too bad.

Edit: Looks like the DiRT servers are back up now. Phew!

No change in points for the MD5 tasks though. I am Jack's sense of dissapointment.


----------



## Biorganic

You are probably better off setting it to POEM anyhow. With the DiRT WUs background validating while the POEM tasks get realtime validation you should see a pretty nice spike in credit. Give'em a run for their moneys

I had intended to do the same, but the new MD5 tasks put me off a bit and I failed to start DiRT soon enough to get tasks backlogged. Ooops


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> No change in points for the MD5 tasks though.


Hope they eventually run some sort of script and update the points. If/when they do, OCN is going to get a HUGE boost...


----------



## BritishBob

Well I cannot get moo to work either... Back to milkyway it is then.


----------



## labnjab

You weren't suppose to see that







I was typing fast before running out to vote.

My dirts still down and stuck on uploading so ill fire up milkyway for now untill it starts working again. I did manage to get just under 400k points so far


----------



## BritishBob

Mine just updated.


----------



## slapstick01

I have been having issues with Poem updating and getting wu's. It keeps telling me that somethings wrong with my app_info file that i have been using for a couple months now.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I know! We have been fighting it out for 10th place for a while now.
> He isn't running much DiRT though, so that might come back to bite me if their servers don't come back up.
> I was going to switch to POEM tonight anyway and coast my DiRT validations for the days 3 and 4, so it might not be too bad.
> Edit: Looks like the DiRT servers are back up now. Phew!
> No change in points for the MD5 tasks though. I am Jack's sense of dissapointment.


i switched to poem first day of the bgb and i think im going to keep doing them i sent msgs to both dirt admins and neither will msg me back or even give us updates on the forums about what they are going to do about the points and amd slow downs.


----------



## labnjab

Finally got dirt going. Had to go in and manually retry each transfer individually. I'm finishing up 2 really quick milkyway projects then its back to DiRT


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> i switched to poem first day of the bgb and i think im going to keep doing them i sent msgs to both dirt admins and neither will msg me back or even give us updates on the forums about what they are going to do about the points and amd slow downs.


Yeah, I'm a little dissapointed in their lack of response.

To be honest I would prefer to run POEM anyway due to it being a medical project. It is that the money points were just too good that I run DiRT. Up till now that is...


----------



## labnjab

and back on DiRt and enough projects downloaded to at least make it to midnight tonight, and hopefully it won't hang up again and continue to download projects


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> I have been having issues with Poem updating and getting wu's. It keeps telling me that somethings wrong with my app_info file that i have been using for a couple months now.


The POEM servers have been low on WUs for a few days, they should send you some tasks if you spam update a few times. Do not worry about the app_info file message, it does that periodically with no effect.


----------



## slapstick01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> The POEM servers have been low on WUs for a few days, they should send you some tasks if you spam update a few times. Do not worry about the app_info file message, it does that periodically with no effect.


I keep doing that but I cant do that all night and while I'm at work. I'm running DiRT on both my cards now.


----------



## Pavix

10,130,132,091.02 currently. Can't wait to see where we end up for today. It's going to be crazy!


----------



## GingerJohn

I'm trying to decide what is making me more nervous, my holding onto a top ten finish in the BGB or the outcome of the rather large popularity contest going on south of the border*.

* (which we can't discuss here)


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I'm trying to decide what is making me more nervous, my holding onto a top ten finish in the BGB or the outcome of the rather large popularity contest going on south of the border*.
> * (which we can't discuss here)


Bah, nothing matters more than BOINCers Gone Bonkers 23 right now. Real results, in plain view.


----------



## slapstick01

I'm messing with boinc and watching the polls. I HATE ELECTION DAYS/WEEKS/MONTHS/YEARS


----------



## PR-Imagery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> There wouldn't be a way to define which gpu a project can and can't use would it? For instance limit GPUGRID to GPU 0 (570), and DistrRTgen to GPU 1 (9500).
> Keep getting a computation error on my 570 and 9500 whenever GPUGRID tries to crunch on the 9500. Works fine for DistrRTgen tho.
> 
> 
> 
> You can do that by excluding certain graphics card from certain projects by using exclude_gpu option in cc_config.xml file. More info here : http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Client_configuration
Click to expand...

Hmmm, says "exclude_gpu" is unrecognised tag.


Spoiler: Config



Example:

Code:



Code:


<exclude_gpu>
   <url>project_URL</url>
   [<device_num>N</device_num>]
   [<type>nvidia|ati</type>]
   [<app>appname</app>]
</exclude_gpu>

My config

Code:



Code:


<cc_config>
<options>
<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
</options>
<exclude_gpu>
   <url>http://www.gpugrid.net/</url>
   [<device_num>GPU_1</device_num>]
   [<app>acemdlong</app>]
   [<app>acemd2</app>]
</exclude_gpu>
</cc_config>





Is that right?


----------



## slapstick01

Code:



Code:


<cc_config>
<options><exclude_gpu>
   <url>http://www.gpugrid.net/</url>
   [<device_num>GPU_1</device_num>]
   [<app>acemdlong</app>]
   [<app>acemd2</app>]
</exclude_gpu>
<use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
</options>
</cc_config>

have to have it in the options like that. next one is mine

Code:



Code:


<options>
<exclude_gpu>
        <url>http://boinc.freerainbowtables.com/distrrtgen/</url>
        <device_num>0</device_num>
        </exclude_gpu>
<exclude_gpu>
        <url>http://boinc.fzk.de/poem/</url>
        <device_num>1</device_num>
        </exclude_gpu>
        <abort_jobs_on_exit>0</abort_jobs_on_exit>
        <allow_multiple_clients>0</allow_multiple_clients>
        <allow_remote_gui_rpc>0</allow_remote_gui_rpc>
        <client_version_check_url>http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php?xml=1</client_version_check_url>
        <client_download_url>http://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php</client_download_url>
       <skip_cpu_benchmarks>1</skip_cpu_benchmarks>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
 <disallow_attach>0</disallow_attach>
        <dont_check_file_sizes>0</dont_check_file_sizes>
        <dont_contact_ref_site>0</dont_contact_ref_site>
        <exit_after_finish>0</exit_after_finish>
        <exit_before_start>0</exit_before_start>
        <exit_when_idle>0</exit_when_idle>
        <fetch_minimal_work>0</fetch_minimal_work>
        <force_auth>default</force_auth>
        <http_1_0>0</http_1_0>
        <http_transfer_timeout>300</http_transfer_timeout>
        <http_transfer_timeout_bps>10</http_transfer_timeout_bps>
        <max_file_xfers>8</max_file_xfers>
        <max_file_xfers_per_project>2</max_file_xfers_per_project>
        <max_stderr_file_size>0</max_stderr_file_size>
        <max_stdout_file_size>0</max_stdout_file_size>
        <max_tasks_reported>0</max_tasks_reported>
        <ncpus>-1</ncpus>
        <network_test_url>http://www.google.com/</network_test_url>
        <no_alt_platform>0</no_alt_platform>
        <no_gpus>0</no_gpus>
        <no_info_fetch>0</no_info_fetch>
        <no_priority_change>0</no_priority_change>
        <os_random_only>0</os_random_only>
<proxy_info>
    <socks_server_name></socks_server_name>
    <socks_server_port>80</socks_server_port>
    <http_server_name></http_server_name>
    <http_server_port>80</http_server_port>
    <socks5_user_name></socks5_user_name>
    <socks5_user_passwd></socks5_user_passwd>
    <http_user_name></http_user_name>
    <http_user_passwd></http_user_passwd>
    <no_proxy></no_proxy>
</proxy_info>
        <rec_half_life_days>10.000000</rec_half_life_days>
        <report_results_immediately>0</report_results_immediately>
        <run_apps_manually>0</run_apps_manually>
        <save_stats_days>30</save_stats_days>
        <skip_cpu_benchmarks>0</skip_cpu_benchmarks>
        <simple_gui_only>0</simple_gui_only>
        <start_delay>0</start_delay>
        <stderr_head>0</stderr_head>
        <suppress_net_info>0</suppress_net_info>
        <unsigned_apps_ok>0</unsigned_apps_ok>
        <use_all_gpus>1</use_all_gpus>
        <use_certs>0</use_certs>
        <use_certs_only>0</use_certs_only>
    </options>


----------



## DarkRyder

my server's ssd has been getting a workout this bgb..


----------



## funfortehfun

When it's 2020 get a Sammy 880!


----------



## GingerJohn

And deegon overtakes Ryder... It is turning into an epic battle for first place.

I have switched to POEM, I hope things work well and I don't run out of work in the middle of the night or something.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> my server's ssd has been getting a workout this bgb..


And i thought mine had a workout from all my crashes and reboots but i store my boinc stuff on another drive so that probly helped it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> And deegon overtakes Ryder... It is turning into an epic battle for first place.
> I have switched to POEM, I hope things work well and I don't run out of work in the middle of the night or something.


you should be ok mine has started to download alot of work like 7 units every 10mins i got 345 spare now lol.


----------



## MiriV

Good stuff guys, Im finally pushing some decent numbers


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiriV*
> 
> Good stuff guys, Im finally pushing some decent numbers


me too!


----------



## GingerJohn

Well one of the two things I was worried about has gone the way I hoped, now to finish in the top ten...


----------



## Sethy666

Darn! Just went to check the stats and its rollover time....


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Darn! Just went to check the stats and its rollover time....


As of about 10 minutes ago you were in 36th place with 658,967 points.


----------



## Tex1954

charts updated just before the rollover... chowtyme2 in there now too..


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> As of about 10 minutes ago you were in 36th place with 658,967 points.


Thanks Ginger. Hmmm... top 50 with a single 580 and DirT... not bad.

I guess those Collatz and POG WUs on the 3930 didnt hurt either


----------



## labnjab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> me too!


Me 3, almost 700k points and still 48 hrs left. Not bad for my 1st extended bgb with a rough start


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Me 3, almost 700k points and still 48 hrs left. Not bad for my 1st extended bgb with a rough start


for a lot of people this extended BGB will be a way to stress test their overclocks and for us to see what our pcs are really made of. Glad mine are holding up this time.


----------



## labnjab

Just curious, how does DiRT stress the gpu compared to [email protected]? Is it more stressfull or less? Im only going to have a few days after bgb to test my new classified 570s oc in folding before jumping into the ffw. So far its been performing flawlessly at 905mhz in DiRT, so im assuming its good to go.


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> for a lot of people this extended BGB will be a way to stress test their overclocks and for us to see what our pcs are really made of. Glad mine are holding up this time.


have been stress testing for the last month but i have been getting a few fails on one card of late, which is just a bummer but i am working on it now








typical BGB


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deegon*
> 
> have been stress testing for the last month but i have been getting a few fails on one card of late, which is just a bummer but i am working on it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typical BGB


need you to whip out that SLR you have and take me some nice shots of those rigs i see whipping me lately.


----------



## JRuxGaming

So I did some research and found free-dc is only registering me running FreeHAL when I have 9 projects successfully running 24/7. I am not understanding this. Shouldn't I have more points than the pitiful 410?

Edit: Here is my BOINCstats. http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2545388/lastDays


----------



## deegon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> need you to whip out that SLR you have and take me some nice shots of those rigs i see whipping me lately.


A friend loaned me his GTX470 again, witch is in server-03 at the mo, it puts out about 250~300 so. . . it's really only taking up the slack from the troubled card lol
and 03 is a bit flaky too but i'll use it till it goes boom








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> So I did some research and found free-dc is only registering me running FreeHAL when I have 9 projects successfully running 24/7. I am not understanding this. Shouldn't I have more points than the pitiful 410?
> Edit: Here is my BOINCstats. http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2545388/lastDays


not sure about free-dc, I only use BOINCstatsBAM


----------



## TechCrazy

Kinda depressing Ive been running 24hrs since contest started and Im getting knocked back each update


----------



## BritishBob

Passed 10m on DiRT sometime last night.









I am also 98th in the team...










My plan to run Milky for the last 36 hour has been thrown out the window due to unexpectedly high temps on stock. like 78c-82c...

Oh well...


----------



## kapilove77

I am getting 92 with donate but i m still going for it.


----------



## Bok7575

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> So I did some research and found free-dc is only registering me running FreeHAL when I have 9 projects successfully running 24/7. I am not understanding this. Shouldn't I have more points than the pitiful 410?
> Edit: Here is my BOINCstats. http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2545388/lastDays


You have a split CPID - http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=search&proj=&team=&name=JRuxGaming&exact=N&cross=N - I see 4 different cpid's for you there.

It's the same at Boincstats, we have no control over this as it's the data that is given to us from the projects. Perhaps you used a different email address at FreeHal and MooWrapper? If you can fix that at the projects themselves, then it should correct itself within a day or so.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> This works for me : http://www.overclock.net/t/1300548/hurricane-isaac-boincing/0_20#post_18080096


Thanks man! I figured out my problem. I wasn't putting it all inside the same tags








I'm setting mine up to run on the CPU, ATI, and NVIDIA. I'll edit this with my app_info and post it in the POEM thread.


----------



## DarkStar99

I decided to try overclocking my gpu for the first time this BGB. Seems to be running just fine at 960 (was factory overclocked at 900 by default). Stock air cooling and it stays at 60C running DIRT. If I knew it was that easy i would have done it long ago!


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JRuxGaming*
> 
> So I did some research and found free-dc is only registering me running FreeHAL when I have 9 projects successfully running 24/7. I am not understanding this. Shouldn't I have more points than the pitiful 410?
> Edit: Here is my BOINCstats. http://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/user/detail/2545388/lastDays


just double checked and you gave us the wrong cpuid. grabbed the correct one from boincstats and next updated should fix it.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kapilove77*
> 
> I am getting 92 with donate but i m still going for it.


you know they have aftermarket coolers for that thing, no need to toast it unnecessarily.


----------



## Pavix

Does anyone know how much we put out yesterday?


----------



## lagittaja

I still don't show on the stats thingy


----------



## tjr2121

Had a hard freeze sometime overnight....

Have no clue how long it was locked up for.


----------



## Biorganic

Well that sucks. Hopefully you get back up and running pretty quick


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> Does anyone know how much we put out yesterday?


For yesterday:
FreeDC has us at 64,721,948
BOINCstats has us at 64,310,736

Keep in mind that they do their daily updates at different times of the day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Had a hard freeze sometime overnight....
> Have no clue how long it was locked up for.


That sucks, why does it always happen overnight?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> Does anyone know how much we put out yesterday?
> 
> 
> 
> For yesterday:
> FreeDC has us at 64,721,948
> BOINCstats has us at 64,310,736
> 
> Keep in mind that they do their daily updates at different times of the day.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tjr2121*
> 
> Had a hard freeze sometime overnight....
> Have no clue how long it was locked up for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That sucks, why does it always happen overnight?
Click to expand...

My computer also crashed twice overnight, but with auto-restart + SSD + Windows 8 + auto-run all my stuff, I only lost 44 seconds and 33 seconds for each reboot. That is the only thing I hated about my AMD setup, AMD + OCZ SSD = lock-ups that require a cold boot. My Intel system hasn't locked up yet, just random crashed that I blame on my 7950 being an ES sample.


----------



## GingerJohn

Wow, deegon and Ryder are neck and neck - only 60k points in it.

There are other hotly contested spots all through the table - exciting times.

Or something.

Edit:

Just checked my POEM account as I was worried about running out of work and I found this:










OK POEM, what the heck?

That is ~20 hours of work right there.

Edit2: It is up to 232 tasks, or ~23 hours, pending right now. Enough already POEM!


----------



## labnjab

Woohoo, top 30, I should break 3 million total points by the time this is over







. Its showing I'm doing almost 750k ppd on Boincstats, does that seem right for 2 570's or is something messed up with the stats


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Woohoo, top 30, I should break 3 million total points by the time this is over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Its showing I'm doing almost 750k ppd on Boincstats, does that seem right for 2 570's or is something messed up with the stats


750k is descent. i think on dirt with a good overclock you can get 1-1.2million/day.


----------



## BritishBob

Last 3 days according to boincstats:
988,051
646,937
1,046,522

Random 600k days. the 1m days are sweet.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Wow, deegon and Ryder are neck and neck - only 60k points in it.
> There are other hotly contested spots all through the table - exciting times.
> Or something.
> Edit:
> Just checked my POEM account as I was worried about running out of work and I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK POEM, what the heck?
> That is ~20 hours of work right there.
> Edit2: It is up to 232 tasks, or ~23 hours, pending right now. Enough already POEM!


How are you running your 7950, I'm running 5 WU's at a time, average completion time is about 20 minutes so I make 15 tasks in one hour. 195 tasks in queue would be about 13 hours worth of work.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> How are you running your 7950, I'm running 5 WU's at a time, average completion time is about 20 minutes so I make 15 tasks in one hour. 195 tasks in queue would be about 13 hours worth of work.


5 tasks at a time but they take a bit longer to complete - roughly 30 minutes each.

I think I am CPU limited, all the higher PPDs I have seen have a better CPU than me. I guess I finally need to get round to OC'ing my 2550k, it is still at *ahem* stock.

Edit: My 7950 is clocked @ 1200MHz on the core.


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 5 tasks at a time but they take a bit longer to complete - roughly 30 minutes each.
> I think I am CPU limited, all the higher PPDs I have seen have a better CPU than me. I guess I finally need to get round to OC'ing my 2550k, it is still at *ahem* stock.
> Edit: My 7950 is clocked @ 1200MHz on the core.


Are you also running some cpu tasks, my cpu is running at 4.5 GHz but gpu is running at only 1030 MHz. I doubt that cpu overclocking is enough to cut 10 minutes out of completion times.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Are you also running some cpu tasks, my cpu is running at 4.5 GHz but gpu is running at only 1030 MHz. I doubt that cpu overclocking is enough to cut 10 minutes out of completion times.


Nope, no CPU tasks, CPU usage runs at roughly 60-75%.

Did you OC your GPU memory? Mine is still at stock. I know it makes no difference for most other projects but prehaps it comes into play more when you run multiple WUs on one card.

Still, cutting 1/3 off the time would take some kind of monster OC. I wonder why...

Prehaps I need to tweak my cc_config. Could you post yours and I will see if it makes a difference?


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nope, no CPU tasks, CPU usage runs at roughly 60-75%.
> Did you OC your GPU memory? Mine is still at stock. I know it makes no difference for most other projects but prehaps it comes into play more when you run multiple WUs on one card.
> Still, cutting 1/3 off the time would take some kind of monster OC. I wonder why...
> Prehaps I need to tweak my cc_config. Could you post yours and I will see if it makes a difference?


Strange, my gpu memory is also running at stock speed and our memory kits seems to be similar (1600 MHz, CAS9) so only real difference is cpu speed. Gpu utilization on my system mostly hangs at 84-85 % with new Catalyst drivers, it was much lower with older drivers. You wouldn't happen to be using those ?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Strange, my gpu memory is also running at stock speed and our memory kits seems to be similar (1600 MHz, CAS9) so only real difference is cpu speed. Gpu utilization on my system mostly hangs at 84-85 % with new Catalyst drivers, it was much lower with older drivers. You wouldn't happen to be using those ?


12.11 beta drivers, GPU sits at ~80-81%

When the BGB is over I will play with reducing my GPU clock and see what how much that slows things down, then look at OCing my CPU and see how much of a difference that makes.


----------



## Wheezo

Ginger: maybe try four workunits on your GPU. One for each core and dedicate 1.0 cpu core in your app_info.... That is unless this have been tried by you already







. I _think_ it would drop completion times and yield more PPD overall.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 5 tasks at a time but they take a bit longer to complete - roughly 30 minutes each.
> I think I am CPU limited, all the higher PPDs I have seen have a better CPU than me. I guess I finally need to get round to OC'ing my 2550k, it is still at *ahem* stock.
> Edit: My 7950 is clocked @ 1200MHz on the core.


your cpu tasks are completing in 30 minutes each? Mine take 3 hours on my 3570k!!!


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> 12.11 beta drivers, GPU sits at ~80-81%
> When the BGB is over I will play with reducing my GPU clock and see what how much that slows things down, then look at OCing my CPU and see how much of a difference that makes.


Strange, this is the app_info that I use on 7950 system, nothing special there

Code:



Code:


<app_info>
<app>
<name>poemcl</name>
</app>
<file_info>
<name>poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_ati_100</name>
<executable/>
</file_info>
<app_version>
<app_name>poemcl</app_name>
<version_num>103</version_num>
<plan_class>opencl_ati_100</plan_class>
<avg_ncpus>0.5</avg_ncpus>
<max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>
<cmdline></cmdline>
<coproc>
<type>ATI</type>
<count>0.2</count>
</coproc>
<flops>2.1e10</flops>
<file_ref>
<file_name>poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_ati_100</file_name>
<main_program/>
</file_ref>
</app_version>
</app_info>


----------



## Pavix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> 750k is descent. i think on dirt with a good overclock you can get 1-1.2million/day.


Wow, I've got a turd of a card. I barely hit 200k a day on my 680 with MilkyWay and DiRT. Maybe I should swap it with a 7970


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> Strange, this is the app_info that I use on 7950 system, nothing special there
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <app_info>
> <app>
> <name>poemcl</name>
> </app>
> <file_info>
> <name>poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_ati_100</name>
> <executable/>
> </file_info>
> <app_version>
> <app_name>poemcl</app_name>
> <version_num>103</version_num>
> <plan_class>opencl_ati_100</plan_class>
> <avg_ncpus>0.5</avg_ncpus>
> <max_ncpus>1.0</max_ncpus>
> <cmdline></cmdline>
> <coproc>
> <type>ATI</type>
> <count>0.2</count>
> </coproc>
> <flops>2.1e10</flops>
> <file_ref>
> <file_name>poemcl_1.3_windows_intelx86__opencl_ati_100</file_name>
> <main_program/>
> </file_ref>
> </app_version>
> </app_info>


Thanks, that looks like how I remember mine being (I'm at work so I can't check it). I will check / change my app_info when the BGB is over (need to clear out my current WUs first).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> your cpu tasks are completing in 30 minutes each? Mine take 3 hours on my 3570k!!!


GPU tasks, but they use a significant amount of CPU time too.


----------



## lagittaja

Yeah, I'd do that GingerJohn.
One wu per core.

P.S. Can't wait to get the 3770K


----------



## Biorganic

@ Pavix Your 680 is a nice card, DiRT takes awhile to validate work units, so it is usually advised to start accumulating WUs a few days before a BGB. Milkyway is a cool project but does not give the best ppd. I am not super familiar with which projects run best on Green team. I know Donate and DiRT should get you more credit than Milky. There are others. Check the stickies

Edit* http://www.overclock.net/t/1065650/google-spreadsheet-boinc-cpu-gpu-wu-times-points-11-5-12/0_50


----------



## GingerJohn

Yeah, DiRT should be good on a 680, but it takes me 4-5 days before I hit my maximum output.

On the plus side it means that 4-5 days after I stop I am still getting some credit from the validations.

I will try changing to 4 GPU tasks on my 7950, however I have to wait to the end of the BGB. I will need to clear out all the current WUs otherwise they get lost somewhere, and I don't really want to abort 200+ WUs in case I don't get any more....


----------



## mm67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Yeah, DiRT should be good on a 680, but it takes me 4-5 days before I hit my maximum output.
> On the plus side it means that 4-5 days after I stop I am still getting some credit from the validations.
> I will try changing to 4 GPU tasks on my 7950, however I have to wait to the end of the BGB. I will need to clear out all the current WUs otherwise they get lost somewhere, and I don't really want to abort 200+ WUs in case I don't get any more....


You can change number of tasks without losing tasks, you only lose tasks if you apply/remove an app_info file when there are tasks in queue. Just stop Boinc, change number of tasks and restart Boinc.


----------



## Biorganic

Ya, I exit completely out of BOINC, just to be safe, edit app_info, and reopen BOINC. No issues.


----------



## GingerJohn

Thanks guys, I will try that tonight.

+rep given for the help.


----------



## MiriV

Finally hit over 100k a day, considering i dont leave boinc on all the time it feels damn good


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiriV*
> 
> Finally hit over 100k a day, considering i dont leave boinc on all the time it feels damn good


NICE! Keep it up! Every point is a GOOD point!


----------



## funfortehfun

Crunched 778.8K for BGB so far, broke a million crunched total.


----------



## MiriV

btw, for a slightly OC'd 7950, whats the average time you guys get for a WU from Milky?

edit: im on 12.8 drivers, does 12.11 provide anything significant?


----------



## Wheezo

Should be super quick. My 4850 completes a Milkway task in 3 - 4 minutes. I would think a 7950 should be 30 seconds to a minute roughly... Actually checking the OFFICIAL SPREADSHEET looks like 38 seconds give or take a bit


----------



## MiriV

hmmm, im on a full minute. seems like it should be a bit lower. doubt i7 920 is bottlenecking.


----------



## Wheezo

That's strange. Maybe [email protected] changed their run times. clock speed on the 7950 in the spreadsheet is 1150MHz Either way, 1 minute ain't that bad but for max points you may want to run another project... But I do like Milkyway, plan to run it more now that I have a DP GPU.


----------



## hijackerjack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> That's strange. Maybe [email protected] changed their run times. clock speed on the 7950 in the spreadsheet is 1150MHz Either way, 1 minute ain't that bad but for max points you may want to run another project... But I do like Milkyway, plan to run it more now that I have a DP GPU.


My 7950 using 12.11 runs a WU in 37 seconds. I'm not sure that they have changed at all. Its only at 925 Mhz as well. On 12.8, the run time was roughly the same.


----------



## Sethy666

Woot, hit 10mil total over night


----------



## GingerJohn

Nooo! It is looking like Butcher might knock me off the top ten. He is putting in a good day today.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nooo! It is looking like Butcher might knock me off the top ten. He is putting in a good day today.


Are you just going to sit there and take it? Get to it man, fight for your top 10 slot!


----------



## scvette

It has been a great BGB this month, gratz to all the crew. I will be shutting down early tonight, since I will be out of town for 4 or 5 days and cant leave these rigs running by them selves.
Keep up the great work and I'll be producing again next week!


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Are you just going to sit there and take it? Get to it man, fight for your top 10 slot!


If only I had permission to run BOINC on my work PC - a Quadro 4000 should put out some decent points, if it is compatible that is.

Half tempted to run my GFs laptop but it would actually melt - the CPU _idles_ at 65°C


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> If only I had permission to run BOINC on my work PC - a Quadro 4000 should put out some decent points, if it is compatible that is.
> Half tempted to run my GFs laptop but it would actually melt - the CPU _idles_ at 65°C


Hmmm... perhaps not then


----------



## lagittaja

Maybe you should try undervolting it








At least my old laptop has chipset that is supported my RMclock. Dropped idle and load temps MILES by dropping the voltage of the Pentium 4M or whatnot that's inside it.

E: Nice -2*C outside (~28*F), ambient ~25*C (77*F). Gotta love how easy it is to drop the ambient temperature







Just open the door for couple of minutes and boom 20*C


----------



## Angrybutcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nooo! It is looking like Butcher might knock me off the top ten. He is putting in a good day today.










You'll gain back some ground tonight. I can't let go of my 5-6 hour nightly gaming sessions, though that is only on my nvidia box. The AMD system runs 24/7









Also, Day 2 = 64,721,948 according to Free-DC


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> just double checked and you gave us the wrong cpuid. grabbed the correct one from boincstats and next updated should fix it.


Thank you very much.

Edit: Just checked. Yeah, that credit looks much better.


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scvette*
> 
> It has been a great BGB this month, gratz to all the crew. I will be shutting down early tonight, since I will be out of town for 4 or 5 days and cant leave these rigs running by them selves.
> Keep up the great work and I'll be producing again next week!


Great job to you too scvette!







We've got some outstanding crunching going on 'round here!


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> Does anyone know how much we put out yesterday?


I put out a ton!!!

Oh, you meant BOINC, didn't you....









LOL!!!


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Nooo! It is looking like Butcher might knock me off the top ten. He is putting in a good day today.


Did you change the number of active tasks in POEM, and set CPU to 1.0?


----------



## Wheezo

Looks like [email protected] is getting some good lovins from us- We are the top team in RAC according to their website:


----------



## Pavix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> I put out a ton!!!
> Oh, you meant BOINC, didn't you....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!


http://youtu.be/KnyhOjSqQkw


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Did you change the number of active tasks in POEM, and set CPU to 1.0?


Still at work, will do it when I get home in a few hours.

OT is calling my name, $60/hour is hard to pass up...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> http://youtu.be/KnyhOjSqQkw


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Still at work, will do it when I get home in a few hours.
> *OT is calling my name, $60/hour is hard to pass up*...


Especially when we have this habit to feed


----------



## kyismaster

alright guys.... heres my OC for this BGB










I hope this is enough for you.
*4000GHz @ 40c 1.08vcore stable.*


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sethy666*
> 
> Especially when we have this habit to feed


I have a much more expensive habit to feed - her name is Rachael.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> alright guys.... heres my OC for this BGB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is enough for you.
> *4000GHz @ 40c 1.08vcore stable.*


I bet you could finish Climate WU's in a couple hours with that!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I have a much more expensive habit to feed - her name is Rachael.










Yep... Rene and Charlotte are mine... They make my PC spending look very meek.


----------



## Biorganic

Ky: Nice low voltage, low temp OC.

Borderlands is callllinng me.... Must resist.... aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Ky: Nice low voltage, low temp OC.
> Borderlands is callllinng me.... Must resist.... aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh


I try


----------



## Biorganic

I should try to decrease my cpu voltage and see if it is stable at 4.4. I just dont feel like running prime for another 8 hours+. This OC is more than 12 hrs prime stable, so I just leave it alone. Lazy I guess

Look at this deal on newegg: Seems like a pretty good buy.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182083

Random I know, I was just browsing and saw that.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Ky: Nice low voltage, low temp OC.
> Borderlands is callllinng me.... Must resist.... aaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh


lol i broke down and have gamed for several hours the past couple days. I went the first 24 with only playing about an hour of games.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NewHighScore*
> 
> lol i broke down and have gamed for several hours the past couple days. I went the first 24 with only playing about an hour of games.


Lol i havet gamed on my pc the entire bgb but i have been playing madden 13 on my 360.


----------



## axipher

I'm going to try to get 250 at least, I don't think I'm going to make it though.


----------



## Biorganic

BGB stats page wont open for me. WTH


----------



## tjr2121

I play the internetz pokerz, I can do both at the same time







( not gonna say if I win or lose tho..)


----------



## DarkStar99

Stats page is back up now


----------



## Sethy666

Excellent numbers for Day Two









Well done everyone


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Did you change the number of active tasks in POEM, and set CPU to 1.0?


Tried that, overall it is a little slower.

Made a post in the POEM thread so as not to clutter this one.


----------



## MiriV

Hit 1 mil overall in Milkyway, my first proper milestone


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiriV*
> 
> Hit 1 mil overall in Milkyway, my first proper milestone


Put stuff like that in the TSR thread or it's likely to get missed...

Congrats though, yur in there Adrian S!!!


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiriV*
> 
> Hit 1 mil overall in Milkyway, my first proper milestone


Contratz! And many more to you


----------



## GingerJohn

Update time!


----------



## Gungnir

Congratulations to OCN for an awesome two days! Also, I'm about to break 2M points in Donate.









EDIT: Also congrats to Miri!


----------



## jay2nice000

2012-11-07 1,059,600

finally broke the 1mill mark in a day


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> 2012-11-07 1,059,600
> finally broke the 1mill mark in a day


Congrats man, Its a pretty satisfy achievement. I will still working on reaching that goal


----------



## GingerJohn

Gah! Had a Donate task hang for 20 hours!
















20 hours!









Bye bye top ten spot.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Gah! Had a Donate task hang for 20 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye bye top ten spot.


yea im gonna lose top 20 because i sold my board and i have to ship it tomorrow morning







and wont get my new board till saturday







well atleast i gave about 2-3 million points. does anyone know whats going on with the stats?


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Gah! Had a Donate task hang for 20 hours!


Ouch, that sucks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> does anyone know whats going on with the stats?


FreeDC appears to be down, so that's probably the cause.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Gah! Had a Donate task hang for 20 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bye bye top ten spot.


Jeeezzzzz! That's ridiculous. Sorry for your wasted e-

We crashed their servers, cuz they couldnt keep up with the OCN BOINC team.


----------



## mm67

Looks like the stats might be down even for days : http://www.free-dc.org/forum/showthread.php?36392-stats-are-down&s=d09af94919b94c4fb2d9e90d4a21ec39


----------



## Pavix

Since this is my first BGB event, can someone explain the prizes? Is it hierarchical where the people with the most points during the timeframe gets the prizes or is it a random thing where as long as you qualify you might get a chance to win?


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> Since this is my first BGB event, can someone explain the prizes? Is it hierarchical where the people with the most points during the timeframe gets the prizes or is it a random thing where as long as you qualify you might get a chance to win?


The latter - those who qualify for a certain prize are drawn randomly. Otherwise Ryder and deegon would get all the nice things*









This BGB is a little different in that there are the "special" prizes which require previous participation in 5 BGBs and 25M points total. Normally all the prizes are open to everyone provided you meet the points target for the particular prize value.

* not that they don't deserve them, but sharing is caring.


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> The latter - those who qualify for a certain prize are drawn randomly. Otherwise Ryder and deegon would get all the nice things*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This BGB is a little different in that there are the "special" prizes which require previous participation in 5 BGBs and 25M points total. Normally all the prizes are open to everyone provided you meet the points target for the particular prize value.
> * not that they don't deserve them, but sharing is caring.


nvm


----------



## Biorganic

250k for max prize eligibility


----------



## kapilove77

I want prize to get bf3 my 1st ever legal game! (hoping tho)


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Hmm, I set Dirt to use my GPU only from BAM and it did for a little while. Now it has decided to ignore my wish.



Anyway to fix this?


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Hmm, I set Dirt to use my GPU only from BAM and it did for a little while. Now it has decided to ignore my wish.
> 
> Anyway to fix this?


Reduce the number of cores used down to 5%. Might leave you with one task on the CPU and one on the GPU.


----------



## gamer11200

Bad news guys, Free-DC is down completely. I received word from DarkRyder overnight that he's been told that the hard drive powering the server gave out last night and the replacement drive will be in by Monday. For the time being, let's use BOINCstats.com. This has really put a damper on collecting data on how well we have performed for this event.


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Bad news guys, Free-DC is down completely. I received word from DarkRyder overnight that he's been told that the hard drive powering the server gave out last night and the replacement drive will be in by Monday. For the time being, let's use BOINCstats.com. This has really put a damper on collecting data on how well we have performed for this event.


total bummer but hey

crunch is still crunch


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Bad news guys, Free-DC is down completely. I received word from DarkRyder overnight that he's been told that the hard drive powering the server gave out last night and the replacement drive will be in by Monday. For the time being, let's use BOINCstats.com. This has really put a damper on collecting data on how well we have performed for this event.


Why not extend the BGB for another 12 hours, that way we will fit in with BOINCstats daily update times. Plus 12 hours more crunchy goodness...


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Thanks man! I figured out my problem. I wasn't putting it all inside the same tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm setting mine up to run on the CPU, ATI, and NVIDIA. I'll edit this with my app_info and post it in the POEM thread.


Well never mind. I need to give each WU at least .5 CPUs to keep up with the GPU, and the 9800GT seems to need at least .75 CPUs per WU to keep up. I'll just keep running 6 POEM WUs on the 6870 and a single DiRT WU on the 9800GT








I need moar cores!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Bad news guys, Free-DC is down completely. I received word from DarkRyder overnight that he's been told that the hard drive powering the server gave out last night and the replacement drive will be in by Monday. For the time being, let's use BOINCstats.com. This has really put a damper on collecting data on how well we have performed for this event.


Unfortunate it's down, I'm in awe though that s single hard drive failure affects them like this though. hopefully they can get it up and running ASAP.

Also Gamer, my offer for helping with a dedicated OCN stats site still stands. I've made massive improvements to the Folding one at folding.axihub.ca and looking for my next project.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Unfortunate it's down, I'm in awe though that s single hard drive failure affects them like this though. hopefully they can get it up and running ASAP.
> 
> Also Gamer, my offer for helping with a dedicated OCN stats site still stands. I've made massive improvements to the Folding one at folding.axihub.ca and looking for my next project.


actually its a dual ssd failure, one drive was pulled beginning of this week. the new replacement is coming in on monday..... waiting for it to arrive the other drive crapped out as well it seems.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Unfortunate it's down, I'm in awe though that s single hard drive failure affects them like this though. hopefully they can get it up and running ASAP.
> 
> Also Gamer, my offer for helping with a dedicated OCN stats site still stands. I've made massive improvements to the Folding one at folding.axihub.ca and looking for my next project.
> 
> 
> 
> actually its a dual ssd failure, one drive was pulled beginning of this week. the new replacement is coming in on monday..... waiting for it to arrive the other drive crapped out as well it seems.
Click to expand...

Oh, well that's just bad luck then


----------



## BritishBob

For future BGB's, it might be an idea to set up a program/script that takes and saves the table as an image. Say once an hour. You would end up with 48 images. THis can be use both for backups and verification.

These could also be made available else where. This would also help if people cannot access the stats.

I have no idea how to do it. But it's a thought.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> For future BGB's, it might be an idea to set up a program/script that takes and saves the table as an image. Say once an hour. You would end up with 48 images. THis can be use both for backups and verification.
> 
> These could also be made available else where. This would also help if people cannot access the stats.
> 
> I have no idea how to do it. But it's a thought.


There are so many ways to do it. I went about the MySQL method for the folding site as it made it much easier to generate any stats you want down the road. It just requires a lot of setup work. Your table idea is pretty good though.


----------



## funfortehfun

yeh, i almost crunched 1M credits for BGB!

achievement get: BGB Millionaire


----------



## TechCrazy

Idk if this would help but dark took a screen shot of my stats for me on tuesday @1:52am EST.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> For future BGB's, it might be an idea to set up a program/script that takes and saves the table as an image. Say once an hour. You would end up with 48 images. THis can be use both for backups and verification.
> These could also be made available else where. This would also help if people cannot access the stats.
> I have no idea how to do it. But it's a thought.


Already being investigated... Standard BOINC server setup includes a user.gz file (compressed XML) that is supposed to be available to whomever... It's pretty clear some projects have protected access for various reasons...

For instance, in the http://lhcathomeclassic.cern.ch/sixtrack/stats/ user.gz file is MY data...
Quote:


> 215594
> Tex1954
> United States
> 1303664071
> 180485.881247
> 5.756865
> 1351866964.658550
> 8967d74ee77112f616ff2d483c31de84
> 4228


All one would need to do is read these files as the stats sites do, scan for BGB names, grab the data and away we go...

Problem is, many websites are non-standard so access will be problematic until we figure out how... Most likely, some stats sights may help in this regard.

Anyways, it's doable with some work and can probably be written in quick basic or something.


----------



## BritishBob

Hence the screen shooting... Taking an image of the table could eliminate the need to read files. Again, I have no idea of how this could be implemented. I just know you can take continuous images of a webpage.

Could also speak to people higher up in the OCN chain. There is folding.net. Our needs are much smaller, but we might be able to get something dedicated. Small chance, but if you don't ask you don't get.


----------



## Biorganic

So how are we going to figure out everyone's credit totals? We have TEX's most recent graph, can we use a time stamp from that and calculate the points accrued since then from BoincStats? Just an idea


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> So how are we going to figure out everyone's credit totals? We have TEX's most recent graph, can we use a time stamp from that and calculate the points accrued since then from BoincStats? Just an idea


For those that already reached 250k, nothing need be done...

For the others, the method you suggest is probably the only thing we can do... perhaps the server will get fixed (bad drive I am told) and we won't have to do all this...

Sigh... will be a lot of work if the server doesn't give us a hint at least..










In any case, I think we just do the drawings and if someones points are in question, THEN we check... maybe add up the last 5 days using BOINCStats or something. That is by far the easiest method...

There is hope... it may get fixed... but in any case, I think we can skip the absolute top score for all but the two top record breakers and just check the ones that are drawn...


----------



## Biorganic

yikes. let me know if there's anything i can do to help.


----------



## magic8192

I have done all that I could, the last 4 days are all in my best 10 days


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I have done all that I could, the last 4 days are all in my best 10 days


I think most folks put out max effort... amazing points... truly remarkable...

We'll get this done... one way or another...


----------



## Biorganic

Well done magic. Each of your best ten days is almost equal to my *total* points for this BGB.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Well done magic. Each of your best ten days is almost equal to my *total* points for this BGB.


I am running several machines though.


----------



## lagittaja

Looks like so far I've put out somewhere around 370k points.
Looking at my [email protected] stats page on Boincstats I had 2,407,465 points on the 4th and right now in [email protected] account page shows that right now I have 2,778,969 points.


----------



## clark_b

From looking at BoincStats I guess I've got 745,720-99,493=646,227 currently.
I really should've preloaded more DiRT units


----------



## Pavix

The BOINCstats page has a historical 40 days, here's mine, if you look at the page source you'll see

Code:



Code:


[B][/B][/LIST][TABLE]
[TR]
[TH] [/TH]
[TH]2012-11-08[/TH]
[TH]2012-11-07[/TH]
[TH]2012-11-06[/TH]
[TH]2012-11-05[/TH]
[TH]2012-11-04[/TH]
[TH]2012-11-03[/TH]
[TH]2012-11-02[/TH]
[TH]2012-11-01[/TH]
[TH]2012-10-31[/TH]
[TH]2012-10-30[/TH]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TH]Total credit[/TH]
[TD]29,018,981[/TD]
[TD]28,778,406[/TD]
[TD]28,474,359[/TD]
[TD]28,355,479[/TD]
[TD]28,082,703[/TD]
[TD]27,901,925[/TD]
[TD]27,713,371[/TD]
[TD]27,517,017[/TD]
[TD]27,321,874[/TD]
[TD]27,124,810[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TH]Credit per day[/TH]
[TD]240,575[/TD]
[TD]304,047[/TD]
[TD]118,880[/TD]
[TD]272,776[/TD]
[TD]180,778[/TD]
[TD]188,555[/TD]
[TD]196,354[/TD]
[TD]195,143[/TD]
[TD]197,064[/TD]
[TD]141,008[/TD]
[/TR]

There should be a way to get a script to load a users page, pull the source, grab that data then toss it into SQL. I'm not a programmer or I'd offer suggestions but I bet we have some people on the board that could sort it out pretty quickly.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> The BOINCstats page has a historical 40 days, here's mine, if you look at the page source you'll see
> 
> There should be a way to get a script to load a users page, pull the source, grab that data then toss it into SQL. I'm not a programmer or I'd offer suggestions but I bet we have some people on the board that could sort it out pretty quickly.


Yeah, it wouldn't be too bad, I've already offered to add that do the new folding stats site at folding.axihub.ca and just make a boinc.axihub.ca. Last I approached him though, someone else already had the job of doing the BOINC stats and the last thing I want to to is rain on anyone's parade.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> The BOINCstats page has a historical 40 days, here's mine, if you look at the page source you'll see
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B][/B][/LIST][TABLE]
> [TR]
> [TH] [/TH]
> [TH]2012-11-08[/TH]
> [TH]2012-11-07[/TH]
> [TH]2012-11-06[/TH]
> [TH]2012-11-05[/TH]
> [TH]2012-11-04[/TH]
> [TH]2012-11-03[/TH]
> [TH]2012-11-02[/TH]
> [TH]2012-11-01[/TH]
> [TH]2012-10-31[/TH]
> [TH]2012-10-30[/TH]
> [/TR]
> [TR]
> [TH]Total credit[/TH]
> [TD]29,018,981[/TD]
> [TD]28,778,406[/TD]
> [TD]28,474,359[/TD]
> [TD]28,355,479[/TD]
> [TD]28,082,703[/TD]
> [TD]27,901,925[/TD]
> [TD]27,713,371[/TD]
> [TD]27,517,017[/TD]
> [TD]27,321,874[/TD]
> [TD]27,124,810[/TD]
> [/TR]
> [TR]
> [TH]Credit per day[/TH]
> [TD]240,575[/TD]
> [TD]304,047[/TD]
> [TD]118,880[/TD]
> [TD]272,776[/TD]
> [TD]180,778[/TD]
> [TD]188,555[/TD]
> [TD]196,354[/TD]
> [TD]195,143[/TD]
> [TD]197,064[/TD]
> [TD]141,008[/TD]
> [/TR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There should be a way to get a script to load a users page, pull the source, grab that data then toss it into SQL. I'm not a programmer or I'd offer suggestions but I bet we have some people on the board that could sort it out pretty quickly.


You have to be careful doing things like that - the managers of BOINCstats don't like it. From their forum:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOINCstats forum*
> After several request and warnings it's now time for a serious talk with those who still scrape the pages of BOINCstats.
> Scraping is the automated downloading of standard BOINCstats pages, and parsing them for use on other sites or statistics.
> Scraping puts too much load on the BOINCstats server. Hundreds, sometimes thousands of pages are requested in sequence, bringing the server to its knees. NO MORE!
> *From now on, every scraper detected will have his IP address blocked indefinitely. Your stats history will be purged and if the scraper is a member of a team, the team stats histories will be erased as well*. For all projects! This cannot be undone.
> I'm sorry it has to come to this, but BOINCstats is a source of information and fun for the viewers of THIS site and the pleasure of using BOINCstats is greatly reduced by a slow or unresponsive website.
> If you need data from BOINCstats contact me by email. I'm sure we can work something out.


Source

So they are willing to work with people to get the stats output in a more efficient manner, but just grabbing the pages to rip the data is not going to go over too well.


----------



## labnjab

Going by Boinc stats im at just under 1,900,000 for the event







I just uploaded several DiRT task so i should be over 2 million by the end. Ive racked up almost 850k points today alone. With a little more of an oc i could eaisly hit 1 million ppd

Its been fun everyone. If I added it up right, my 570s are finishing their last Boinc task at 11:30 eastern time tonight and are going back to folding. I will for sure be participating in all future BGB and congrats on hitting 10 billion


----------



## Pavix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> You have to be careful doing things like that - the managers of BOINCstats don't like it. From their forum:
> Source
> So they are willing to work with people to get the stats output in a more efficient manner, but just grabbing the pages to rip the data is not going to go over too well.


ouch! Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Starbomba

Too bad DC is having this downtime, but nonetheless, this has been one of our best BGB's ever. Heck, i thought we could barely do 55m and here we are doing 67m in a single day!

Now this is a celebration


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Going by Boinc stats im at just under 1,900,000 for the event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just uploaded several DiRT task so i should be over 2 million by the end. Ive racked up almost 850k points today alone. With a little more of an oc i could eaisly hit 1 million ppd
> 
> Its been fun everyone. If I added it up right, my 570s are finishing their last Boinc task at 11:30 eastern time tonight and are going back to folding. I will for sure be participating in all future BGB and congrats on hitting 10 billion


Glad to have you and look forward to seeing you back for next BGB.


----------



## TechCrazy

Just hit 2m pts in 1 week.


----------



## Tex1954

*TOO ALL!* We will get this done. Ya'll can add up your points and get a close idea (due to update times) of what you did the last few days..

*BUT*, for the prizes, all we care about is the qualification levels and that is easily checked if there is some question...

I *PROMISE* all of you this is an easy can-do thing and won't affect the prize distribution...

Congrats to ALL who participated! This was the most awesome event!


----------



## funfortehfun

My total BGB 23 points: 1067900.00.

Never knew I could accomplish such a task, but [email protected] scored home.


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> *TOO ALL!* We will get this done.


Of course it will get done, you and Gamer are involved.

Never doubted you for a second


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Of course it will get done, you and Gamer are involved.
> Never doubted you for a second


cough cough kiss up cough cough







j/k
take your time awarding me all the top prizes


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> cough cough kiss up cough cough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


Unashamedly, but they deserve it for all the hard work they put in for these events.


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Unashamedly, but they deserve it for all the hard work they put in for these events.


Absolutely! They have done a fantastic job... well done guys


----------



## Wheezo

Agreed, OCN's BOINC team is supremely well run. They do a great job.


----------



## Tex1954

Ahhhh shucks.... make me red face....


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh shucks.... make me red face....


There are procedures to fix that, these days









(Well done)


----------



## Biorganic

Congrats Tex and Gamer for pulling off the Biggest and Best BGB yet.




























































































































































































(a round of applause)


----------



## Wheezo

lol


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Congrats Tex and Gamer for pulling off the Biggest and Best BGB yet.
> (a round of applause)


Very cleaver...


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Dang you guys forgot to kiss darkryders butt







joking aside they do a great job 3 60+mil days was insane.


----------



## Kevdog

Is it over???....









Edit: never mind... 3 more hours...


----------



## Sethy666

Nope, a few more hours to go









3 hours

25 minutes

46 seconds

to be more accurate


----------



## Kevdog

Well my points are easy to figure out... This has been my first BOINC adventure so what I got is what it is.... think I did over a mill tho...


----------



## Sethy666

Well done you Viking Zombie, you


----------



## Gungnir

I have managed to get my GPU stable enough for BOINC at 1100Mhz; currently getting ~9.3 pps on Donate. I could probably push it higher, but it's already running a little hotter than I'd like... I need water.


----------



## gamer11200

I'll be in the BOINC room on TeamSpeak 3 up until BGB23 ends. Come by and say hi.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> I'll be in the BOINC room on TeamSpeak 3 up until BGB23 ends. Come by and say hi.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*


So many feels!


----------



## gamer11200

BGB23 is now officially over. Thanks for participating everyone!

Prize winners will be determined and prize winners will be notified via Private Messages in the coming days.


----------



## Sethy666

Yah! We did good!


----------



## jay2nice000

poem ran out of cpu task lol


----------



## Kevdog

Nice job everyone, Thanks for the BGB and Congrats to the Winners whoever you may be!!


----------



## granno21

Good job everyone









time to let those graphic cards cool....... or just keep on crunching


----------



## labnjab

Finished with 1,894,080







I could have hit two mil, but i admit i cut out a few hours early to start folding and getting things tweaked for the ffw starting Sunday







Once I got all the bugs worked out on the 1st 2 days i was making 850k ppd on my 2 570s







My goal next bgb is 2 million







i know its usually only 2 days but i bet I can oc just a little more and hit 1 mil ppd


----------



## mm67

It's funny that now even BoincStats seems to be having problems, last incremental update was done almost 10 hours ago. Maybe we just make too much points for stat sites to handle


----------



## labnjab

I noticed that too, maybe I did reach 2 mil, lol. If if i remember correctly i was at 1800000 early afternoon and I know I finished atleast a couple dozen or more task on DiRT before switching back to [email protected]


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mm67*
> 
> It's funny that now even BoincStats seems to be having problems, last incremental update was done almost 10 hours ago. Maybe we just make too much points for stat sites to handle


boincstats seemed to updated now i thought my points were low earlyer lol.


----------



## TechCrazy

Woot woot I just hit 1m in poem. Weather channel says its 36 deg outside and feels like 32 but its a nice toasty 82 in my room.


----------



## Angrybutcher

If I go by BOINCstats, I have a hair over 5M between their noon update on the 6th and now


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *labnjab*
> 
> Finished with 1,894,080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could have hit two mil, but i admit i cut out a few hours early to start folding and getting things tweaked for the ffw starting Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I got all the bugs worked out on the 1st 2 days i was making 850k ppd on my 2 570s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My goal next bgb is 2 million
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know its usually only 2 days but i bet I can oc just a little more and hit 1 mil ppd


If my two 470's can make a bit over 1m ppd, your 570's should.


----------



## lagittaja

Good job and congratulations to everybody.
Amazing BGB!
Hope to see ya'll next time also


----------



## Biorganic

Good Morning and Congrats to Everyone for an AMazing BGB.

































































I think I pulled somewhere around 4 million, maybe slightly less.


----------



## NewHighScore

Morning.

THis is the first BGB I've broke over 1 mil.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Woot woot I just hit 1m in poem. Weather channel says its 36 deg outside and feels like 32 but its a nice toasty 82 in my room.


Good night! I can't even get my computer to exhaust warm air when boinc-ing


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Certainly was the most interesting BGB now wasn't it?

Between the new chat room, 10 billion points and the site going down.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fir3Chi3f*
> 
> Certainly was the most interesting BGB now wasn't it?
> 
> Between the new chat room, 10 billion points and the site going down.


You absolutely love the new chat room don't you


----------



## BritishBob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You absolutely love the new chat room don't you


Everyone does.


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BritishBob*
> 
> Everyone does.


its ok. i prefer my IM.


----------



## GingerJohn

So just for funzies I decided to pull some stats from BOINCstats for the last four days:



Spoiler: Unofficial BGB 23 leader board



Code:



Code:


1       deegon          25,806,241
2       DarkRyder       22,882,798
3       magic8192       14,245,730
4       R.D.BID         13,954,211
5       mm67            13,824,841
6       eus105454       11,414,143
7       scvette          9,242,544
8       Tex1954          9,045,700
9       Bal3Wolf         8,293,244
10      slapstick01      5,540,542
11      GingerJohn       5,457,394
12      Angrybutcher     5,149,282
13      Phobos223        4,929,664
14      EyesDilated      4,879,177
15      Starbomba        4,405,728
16      Biorganic        4,223,431
17      Doc_Gonzo        4,203,557
18      nova4005         3,664,527
19      Finrond          3,100,623
20      jay2nice000      3,013,878
21      BritishBob       3,009,881
22      tjr2121          2,978,762
23      Zeddicus         2,870,371
24      DigitalSavior    2,811,318
25      labnjab          2,577,204
26      patricksiglin    2,360,353
27      Anthony20022     2,212,500
28      hijackerjack     2,118,000
29      Gungnir          1,982,507
30      Sethy666         1,849,357
31      TechCrazy        1,737,599
32      kyismaster       1,699,200
33      Kevdog           1,652,655
34      goodtobeking     1,619,665
35      jdip             1,579,624
36      Buska103         1,543,698
37      granno21         1,529,341
38      Iislsdum         1,525,518
39      KleanAce45       1,475,923
40      Stevenne         1,463,532
41      Pongo            1,401,945
42      tommykl          1,383,843
43      FireBean         1,295,371
44      Wheezo           1,247,887
45      NewHighScore     1,196,152
46      b3machi7ke       1,119,905
47      Terse            1,106,870
48      funfortehfun     1,067,900
49      gamer11200       1,022,592
50      MJD                879,011
51      PR-Imagery         872,125
52      DarkStar99         858,189
53      Uliena             845,903
54      clark_b            804,014
55      Pavix              797,438
56      Irishgeezah        634,090
57      Axxess+            603,603
58      JRuxGaming         586,465
59      TheRipper          568,550
60      Whitehair          558,960
61      vectrauk           491,511
62      CarFreak302        489,500
63      Nexus-7            478,522
64      lagittaja          441,709
65      avesdude           431,808
66      rasa123            431,673
67      OliverGw           376,298
68      MiriV              374,759
69      steelrain33        371,287
70      Arsin              363,739
71      axipher            338,458
72      Fir3Chi3f          277,178
73      TheSocialHermit    230,100
74      Flying Toilet      205,318
75      tr4656             198,948
76      mkclan             195,757
77      D-Dave             190,123
78      toonboy            182,319
79      Hyoketsu           172,096
80      Chowtyme2          171,874
81      sks72              163,813
82      sqrldg             136,677
83      videoman5           88,884
84      HothBase            73,752
85      Larsl               64,849
86      aas88keyz           55,523
87      WarMacheen          45,065
88      KOBALT              42,638
89      XxSacrificedSonsxX  21,273
90      Genesis1984         20,559
91      superericla         19,480
92      xXxALLANxXx         11,944
93      Krusher33           11,306
94      QuietlyLinux         4,815
95      Noxialis             4,793
96      Waysian              3,674
97      nickjans3            3,592
98      droozel              2,104
99      Donkey1514             428
100     captain_cannonfodder   222
101     ktester                 64
102     strap624                 0
103     Deathclaw                0
104     cechk01                  0
105     andrew99                 0
106     Matada                   0
107     nisba                    0
108     Maurauder                0
109     ErOR                     0
110     Forrester                0
111     jrl1357                  0
112     NC1llusi0n               ?
113     Pinkhulk                 ?
114     Thiefofspades            ?
115     sumonpathak              ?
116     Multiverse               ?
117     ComputerSciGuy           ?
118     DEcomputers              ?
119     king_maliken             ?
120     kapilove77               ?
121     decali                   ?
122     jpdaballa                ?
123     Mordreth                 ?





I know that BOINCstats and Free-DC update at different times so this is not definative, but it is better than nothing.

I could not find stats for some people (those with a ?), I was only doing a name search not a CPUID search (and I don't have all the CPUIDs anyway). If you want to PM me a link to your BOINCstats page I will add you in.

Congratulations to everyone involved, it was a great BGB!

I hope to see a lot of you again in a months time.

** Disclaimer **
This is not official, and indication of points gained does not infer eligibilty for any prizes.
I did not "scrape" BOINCstats, I did this all manually.

Attached is the CSV file if anyone wants to play with it.

BGB23.csv 8k .csv file


----------



## vectrauk

wohoo! 61.

Not bad for a noob i suppose. Cant wait for the next one!


----------



## Biorganic

Nice work GingerJohn. Thats a lot of manual labor, just for "funzies".


----------



## eus105454

Wow, GingerJohn, kudos to you for manually pulling all that info!!!









+rep from me for all that work!!!


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eus105454*
> 
> Wow, GingerJohn, kudos to you for manually pulling all that info!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep from me for all that work!!!


Yes Kudos!

I hope we can carry the momentum next BGB!


----------



## TechCrazy

Nice 31 for me.. First time, can't wait till next time ill be ready


----------



## magic8192

I actually managed to beat R.D.BID and mm67 OH Snap!


----------



## R.D.BID

What an amazing BGB! Excellent job done by everyone. Unbelievable numbers being put up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8192*
> 
> I actually managed to beat R.D.BID and mm67 OH Snap!


Great work magic! It was a close one. Love the nail biters.


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> What an amazing BGB! Excellent job done by everyone. Unbelievable numbers being put up.
> Great work magic! It was a close one. Love the nail biters.


It was very close. The close competition makes it fun win or lose.


----------



## Genesis1984

This was my first BGB and I have to say that it was a lot of fun! I can't until next month.


----------



## Anthony20022

27th place with about 2.2million; not too bad for my first BGB


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genesis1984*
> 
> This was my first BGB and I have to say that it was a lot of fun! I can't until next month.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthony20022*
> 
> 27th place with about 2.2million; not too bad for my first BGB


Congrats to both of you on your first BGB! Hope to see you both back for next months BGB!


----------



## magic8192

Who won the prizes, I can't wait....


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> its ok. i prefer my IM.


I saw you in there but I think I was booted off before I could say hi!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> You absolutely love the new chat room don't you


Oh yes I certainly enjoy being pulled from room to room like some hussy. Now that you and the other staff members have had your fun, maybe we can talk about stuff next time


----------



## slapstick01

10th.... unofficially yeah







.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slapstick01*
> 
> 10th.... unofficially yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol you wished i was 10th with tex in front of me dangit he loaded up more hardware day 2 and passed me.


----------



## axipher

71st for my first BGB with 338k, I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## Tex1954

*TO ALL!*

_*Per STAFF ORDERS:*_

For purposes of determining the TOP BGB23 score and any "CLOSE" or "MARGINAL" qualification scores, the following formula is used with BOINCstats:

_half of the credits earned on November 5
all credits for November 6,7 and 8th
half of the credits on November 9th
_

I use this formula for anybody CLOSE to 250,000 credits or close to a lower credit threshold as listed in the BGB23 OP.

The lists and checking are almost complete and prize notification PM's will be sent once the double blind random number lists are generated.

This will happen TWICE since the GRAND PRIZE LIST is different than the other overall prize list. Grand Prize winners will be eliminated from the overall list and the GRAND PRIZE drawing will be done first.

*ONCE ALL THE PRIZES HAVE BEEN AWARDED AND ACCEPTED, WINNERS NAMES WILL BE POSTED IN THE BGB23 OP!! UNTIL THAT TIME, PLEASE DO NOT REVEAL IF YOU HAVE WON OR NOT!!! KEEP THINGS SECRET UNTIL THE PRIZE PROCESS IS COMPLETE!!!!
*

THANK YOU for your great support and HUGE numbers this special 10 Billion Point celebration BGB23!!!

*Expect Prize winner PM's starting November 10th at 09:00 CST. YOU HAVE 24 hours to respond to any prize PM or forfeit the prize!*


----------



## Starbomba

Unofficially #15... Now i'm more fired up to save up and get better hardware









Plus i will need it if i want to rise on the ranks









Good BGB everyone, I bet almost no one expected to see these numbers, but we showed we are indeed a force to be reckoned with


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> _*Per STAFF ORDERS:*_
> For purposes of determining the TOP BGB23 score and any "CLOSE" or "MARGINAL" qualification scores, the following formula is used with BOINCstats:
> _half of the credits earned on November 5
> all credits for November 6,7 and 8th
> half of the credits on November 9th
> _


Seems fair. I thought of doing exactly that when I was half way through grabbing the stats but couldn't be bothered to go back and re-do it.


----------



## NewHighScore

Good luck everyone.







*Fingers crossed*


----------



## Biorganic

Thanks for the update Tex.

*Prays for a 7870*


----------



## kyismaster

crossing my fingers!


----------



## GingerJohn

I think there is only something like 20 people eligible for the graphics cards, a 1 in 10 chance is pretty good.

I would settle for a keyboard though - mine is falling apart


----------



## Wheezo

Good luck er'rebody!


----------



## BritishBob

Must get a lanyard.


----------



## Biorganic

I would gladly take either a keyboard or a Card. I need to replace this Lycosa...


----------



## NewHighScore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> I think there is only something like 20 people eligible for the graphics cards, a 1 in 10 chance is pretty good.
> I would settle for a keyboard though - mine is falling apart


Settle for? That's what I'm shootin for


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Seems fair. I thought of doing exactly that when I was half way through grabbing the stats but couldn't be bothered to go back and re-do it.


I just finished the calcs for the lower scores and in some cases the difference pushed folks to the next or highest level... in others, it allowed them to barely qualify...

I am about done... Expect PM's from me for random numbers...


----------



## jay2nice000

unofficial 20th spot i did GREAT for my first bgb event


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> unofficial 20th spot not bad for my first bgb event


It is very good! There is NO SUCH THING as BAD BOINC points... even 1 point is good! It's ALL GOOD!!!!!

I would rephrase your statement to "unofficial 20th spot pretty good for my first bgb event"...

Sounds better don't you think?


----------



## Biorganic

Don't you have prizes to be giving to me. Get back to Work, Chop Chop....


----------



## Tex1954

I have sent out some PM's to folks to get me random numbers... that is how we decide who wins..

You go to http://www.random.org/sequences/ and enter the start and end numbers... then it makes a random list and we plug it into the spreadsheet...



When it makes the numbers, you just use the cursor to highlight the string and copy/paste it into notepad, spreadsheet or whatever...



Real easy...


----------



## tjr2121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Don't you have prizes to be giving to me. Get back to Work, Chop Chop....


Yea, what he said....


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jay2nice000*
> 
> unofficial 20th spot i did GREAT for my first bgb event


edit


----------



## droozel

So, any news on stats or smth?


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Don't you have prizes to be giving to me. Get back to Work, Chop Chop....


----------



## kyismaster

LOL this BGB costed me an arm and a leg.


----------



## Tex1954

*ALL PRIZE PM's HAVE BEEN SENT OUT!!!*

You have 24 hours EXACTLY to respond... or forfeit the prize...

Congrats to all!


----------



## Biorganic

@ Ky Whys so expensive??? Power or hardware issues?


----------



## droozel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> *ALL PRIZE PM's HAVE BEEN SENT OUT!!!*
> You have 24 hours EXACTLY to respond... or forfeit the prize...
> Congrats to all!


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droozel*


LOL @









I can't sit here for weeks waiting for someone to respond... already had several decline prizes so new PM's sent out.. It would take forever sometimes for "Drop Ins" who never come back...

24 hours is the limit, then we move on to next in line...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> @ Ky Whys so expensive??? Power or hardware issues?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1318926/build-log-folding-team-competition-build-project-rainuke#post_18426454 <- i bought alot of exspensive stuf...


----------



## GingerJohn

My PMs must be broken, I didn't get my prize notification....









Congrats to the winners!


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> My PMs must be broken, I didn't get my prize notification....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /|\
> This.
> 
> Congrats to the winners!


/|\
Oh and This also.


----------



## gamer11200

I know BGB Prize giveaway is in full swing when I log in to see this!


----------



## kyismaster

annnnnnd you lose. better luck next time.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> I know BGB Prize giveaway is in full swing when I log in to see this!


lol probly does not help we had 123 signups lol i was bumping the heck outa the folding thread.


----------



## gamer11200

Lots of prizes have been accepted so far, and we are currently awaiting responses for others.

Check your PMs if you haven't people! Remember, you have 24 hours to respond to a prize PM from when it is sent.


----------



## Pavix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Lots of prizes have been accepted so far, and we are currently awaiting responses for others.
> Check your PMs if you haven't people! Remember, you have 24 hours to respond to a prize PM from when it is sent.


Or don't, I wouldn't mind rocking a shiny new keyboard at work


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> Or don't, I wouldn't mind rocking a shiny new keyboard at work


this lol


----------



## jay2nice000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> Lots of prizes have been accepted so far, and we are currently awaiting responses for others.
> Check your PMs if you haven't people! Remember, you have 24 hours to respond to a prize PM from when it is sent.


my pm must be broken









congrats to all members for making this the best boinc EVER


----------



## deegon

Congrats to all, this has been a BGB to remember








and congrats to the peoples who are lucky enough to receive prizes


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> I know BGB Prize giveaway is in full swing when I log in to see this!


LOL, that is a bit overwhelming. You work too hard


----------



## Bal3Wolf

remmber guys the folding forum contest starts in a few hrs sence they helped us we should join some teams and help them i joined team intel so i wont be boincing as much depending on heat.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1314913/2012-forum-folding-war/0_100


----------



## MiriV

Thanks for all guys! I hope the winners enjoy their respective prizes







I will donate some better prizes next time around


----------



## R.D.BID

Congrats to all the prize winners.
Incredible BGB for all involved.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> remmber guys the folding forum contest starts in a few hrs sence they helped us we should join some teams and help them i joined team intel so i wont be boincing as much depending on heat.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1314913/2012-forum-folding-war/0_100


Signed up on team Canada with Sethy and Starbomba.
Strange since none of us are from Canada.


----------



## nova4005

That sounds like a great idea! Does it really matter what team we sign up for? I doubt my 1 rig will make much of a difference anyway but just wondering.


----------



## R.D.BID

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> That sounds like a great idea! Does it really matter what team we sign up for? I doubt my 1 rig will make much of a difference anyway but just wondering.


Sign up on any team you like. There are already 3 of us over on Team Canada. Come join us.


----------



## nova4005

Thank you for the offer, I was in a hurry to get signed up by 12 so I joined team Intel so I could start folding. This should be lots of fun.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R.D.BID*
> 
> Congrats to all the prize winners.
> Incredible BGB for all involved.
> Signed up on team Canada with Sethy and Starbomba.
> Strange since none of us are from Canada.


I concur








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova4005*
> 
> That sounds like a great idea! Does it really matter what team we sign up for? I doubt my 1 rig will make much of a difference anyway but just wondering.


Every bit helps, just like on BOINC. Also, even on different teams, we're all crunching for the same goal.


----------



## Sethy666

Excellent efforts all. Congratz to the winners, who ever you are









See ya'll next month.


----------



## BWG

Did I win anything? I swore I dreamed of installing Boinc


----------



## Tex1954

*!!!ALL PRIZES AWARDED AND ACCEPTED!!!*

(finally!)

LOL!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> *!!!ALL PRIZES AWARDED AND ACCEPTED!!!*
> (finally!)
> LOL!


I think you forgot one.


----------



## Tex1954

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I think you forgot one.


I did? I don't think so...

Unless you reference the referral prize donated by Gamer11200... because GAMER11200 won that!

LOL!


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tex1954*
> 
> I did? I don't think so...
> Unless you reference the referral prize donated by Gamer11200... because GAMER11200 won that!
> LOL!


----------



## Pavix

Next BGB, I'm gonna have to break out the big guns


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavix*
> 
> Next BGB, I'm gonna have to break out the big guns
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now THAT is something I would love see the PPD on!


----------



## magic8192

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSocialHermit*
> 
> Now THAT is something I would love see the PPD on!


Me too!


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Lähetys on rekisteröity ~ Shipment has been registered
> Rekisteröinti:13.11.2012 klo 16:51:55


Tomorrow after ~2PM (UTC+2)


----------



## Angrybutcher

So, who won the prizes?


----------



## DarkRyder

been wondering this myself...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> been wondering this myself...


Definitely wasn't any of us...


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

I know who won two of em cos I gave em away


----------



## NewHighScore

I wish I could say it was me.


----------



## GingerJohn

Hey Ryder, I'm really liking your BGB stats page. Especialy the way it has us ranked right now...









For those new to BGBs, Gamer will usually post the winners of the prizes in the OP when everything is settled. Sometimes it takes a little while for him to get round to it.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Tomorrow after ~2PM (UTC+2)


----------



## gamer11200

All prize winners are now in the OP!


----------



## Sethy666

There are no prize winners listed or announced..

It appears that winners are selected by random number generators, sent to people who where in the BGB and the numbers are sent back to Tex.

Personally, I have helped in the random number generation and I have won a prize... but i wasnt quick enough to accept.









The winners are PMed and must accept or decline the prize within 24 hrs.

No-one but Tex and the winner/s knows who gets the prizes.

Dont ask me why, I just crunch here









It appears to be a method they have used since the BOINCing team kicked off.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> All prize winners are now in the OP!










I guess I need to delete my post now...


----------



## gamer11200

We knew of all of the winners since Monday night, but I was too swamped with wrapping up midterms and assignments to update the OP and send off the final information pieces for certain prizes. Sorry for the delay guys


----------



## kyismaster

thank you guys for allowing me to reach over 1m in a BGB


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingerJohn*
> 
> Hey Ryder, I'm really liking your BGB stats page. Especialy the way it has us ranked right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those new to BGBs, Gamer will usually post the winners of the prizes in the OP when everything is settled. Sometimes it takes a little while for him to get round to it.


Bok has the stats site back up now, and come next BGB there will be no issues. Sorry guys about it crapping out on us during the big one.







it wasnt my fault honest, my website was working fine. the pull of the stats was down. He bought a new motherboard and new ssds with the donations he received. Hopefully there will be no more issues looking forward. thanks again guys for being patient with me, and for letting me do our stats.


----------



## deegon

It's not your fault DarkRyder, these things happen








the stats are







and are looking forward to next BGB


----------



## granno21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Bok has the stats site back up now, and come next BGB there will be no issues. Sorry guys about it crapping out on us during the big one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt my fault honest, my website was working fine. the pull of the stats was down. He bought a new motherboard and new ssds with the donations he received. Hopefully there will be no more issues looking forward. thanks again guys for being patient with me, and for letting me do our stats.


I think we can forgive you for the temporar stats issue as long as you promise that the new hardware is actively crunching while providing us with stats


----------



## DarkRyder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *granno21*
> 
> I think we can forgive you for the temporar stats issue as long as you promise that the new hardware is actively crunching while providing us with stats


Bok doesnt boinc on his server i'm sure LOL. but i promise that i boinc with mine!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Bok doesnt boinc on his server i'm sure LOL. but i promise that i boinc with mine!


haha stats alone is pretty demanding im sure.


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

I won Gish on Steam









I'll have to post here when I beat it.


----------



## vectrauk

So when will the next BGB be!? I can't wait!


----------



## lagittaja

Next month. Since you participated in this BGB, you will receive a PM from gamer11200 with the information regarding the next BGB before it begins.


----------



## BritishBob

I should have a system with a A10 5800k APU. I will have to see what the PDD is like. Won't have it for long, it's going to be my parents rig, not that they know that yet.


----------



## Biorganic

I like how gamer won the prize that he donated. LOL


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> I like how gamer won the prize that he donated. LOL


It was the easiest prize for anyone to win. All you needed to was refer people to this event and if you had the most, + 2000 BGB23 credits, you won. I referred the most members! Everyone else that was eligible had only one referral.


----------



## Biorganic

Well Congratz


----------



## GingerJohn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> Bok has the stats site back up now, and come next BGB there will be no issues. Sorry guys about it crapping out on us during the big one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it wasnt my fault honest, my website was working fine. the pull of the stats was down. He bought a new motherboard and new ssds with the donations he received. Hopefully there will be no more issues looking forward. thanks again guys for being patient with me, and for letting me do our stats.


It had better not happen again, or I'll come down there and.....







...... Wait, Tex said you are a big guy right? Erm.... I mean.... sorry.

Nah, we know it wasn't your fault, just bad luck that Bok's system went belly up when it did. Thanks for running the stats, I really like the layout. I was more commenting on the fact that currently we all have 0 points but it ranks me in first place. My 0 is better than everyone else's...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Well Congratz


And congrats to you on the new GPU. I will have to keep looking over my shoulder when you get it running.

Finrond got the other, which is great but it will make it ever harder for me to catch him.









Congrats to all the other winners too!


----------



## Biorganic

Thanks John. I am trying to figure out the best way to incorporate it into my rig. It seems that if I ran the new 7870 on POEM and my 7950 on Dirt I would get pretty decent ppd. However, given my Mobo and POEMS bandwidth issues, I would be losing ~25-30% ppd on POEM.

The new card would also leave me little to no room for my desired soundcard. (prefer sound card not to be right next to 2 electrically noisy GPUs). So I am in a sort of bind. LOL.

I want to build a baby rig for the 7870 using my old phenom ii 955. Problem is I sold the Mobo and would need some other parts. I cant build the baby rig for less than 100$, and I dont have that money layin around right now. So ya...


----------



## eus105454

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamer11200*
> 
> All prize winners are now in the OP!


Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## vectrauk

Hey Guys,

I recieved my Ducky keyboard this morning, and i must say it is the best keyboard i have ever had!









A big thankyou to OCN Boinc Team:thumb:


----------



## goodtobeking

I love my OCN Ducky as well. When I got mine, I gave my Deck Legend Ice to my nephews. They love the LEDs on it, but I love the sleekness of this one 10 times more


----------



## DarkRyder

ahhhh, i love the smell of overheatting vrms in the morning.


----------



## patricksiglin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkRyder*
> 
> ahhhh, i love the smell of overheatting vrms in the morning.


----------



## b3machi7ke

I really wanted an OCN ducky, but I've yet to be able to score one from OCN in any contest. Oh well, I've got a nice stash of some old school big blue keyboards sitting around that function just as well. i mean, who needs a "start" key on your keyboard when you run linux


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3machi7ke*
> 
> I really wanted an OCN ducky, but I've yet to be able to score one from OCN in any contest. Oh well, I've got a nice stash of some old school big blue keyboards sitting around that function just as well. i mean, who needs a "start" key on your keyboard when you run linux


yeah me too..


----------

